# Longchamp Limited Editions :  PHOTOS & INFO



## batgirl416

TPFer's ---- I've searched but did not find a thread on this.  Thought it would be helpful to start a thread showing limited edition Longchamps Le Pliage (or other styles)  for those obsessed with the bag.   

Hope you can include photos along with bag info:

1. Style  - Jeremy Scott Sergeant Colonel Le Pliage 
2. Size (bag & handle) - Travel (Large) in short handle 
3. Color - Graphite 
4. Season Released (optional) - F/W 2009

Soon as I figure out how to upload photos, I will post mine as well.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

I'll post mine as well when they arrive

style: LM  and the one with the bugs
size: both medium short handle
color: LM is blanc, bugs is black
season: LM for S/S 2011, the bugs, I'm not sure if S/S '10 or '09 or F/W '09 or '10


----------



## ballet_russe

hello, here is a thread with many pictures
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## Swanky

I think this one is for *Limited Editions* only though (?)


----------



## batgirl416

ballet_russe said:


> hello, here is a thread with many pictures
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html



@ ballet_russe --- This thread is exclusive for Limited Edition of Longchamp -- Le Pliage or others LC styles.


----------



## ballet_russe

sorry, I did not understand your first post.  I thought it said "or other styles"  meaning not ltd ed. I understand.   Look forward to seeing the photos here!


----------



## batgirl416

Here's one of my LC Limited Editions: 

Style & Color :  Longchamp Maroquinerie (LM) 
Size :  Medium with long handle  
Season: S/S 2010 (I think)


----------



## batgirl416

Style & Color:  Longchamp Eiffel Tower - Navy 
Size:  Medium with long handle 
Season: F/W 2009 (I think)


----------



## batgirl416

Style & Color: Longchamp Eiffel Tower - Papier
Size: Medium with short handle 
Season: F/W 2009 (I think)


----------



## lily25

batgirl your bags are so pretty! I love the eiffel tower totes, I wish I could score one, but they were never available in my area. I also adore the Art Deco ones, would love to see pictures!


----------



## batgirl416

@ lily25 ---- Thank you very much.. glad you liked them!  I also love the Art Deco  but have yet to find one as well.


----------



## batgirl416

Style : Longchamp Miyagima - Motif represents the beautiful Torii of Itsukushima at Itsukushima Shrine, a Shinto shrine on the island of Itsukushima, often referred to as &#8220;Miyajima&#8221; in Japan
Color:  Pink and Black
Size:  Medium with short handle 
Season: Special Asian Edition exclusively sold in Japan F/W 2010 (I think)
Others:  I don't have one.  But, just posting for reference.


----------



## batgirl416

Style: Longchamp Great Wall of China  
Size:  All Medium in long handle (black), short handle (brown), cabas short handle (pink) & short handle (pink) 
Season: Special Asian Edition exclusively sold in China F/W 2010 (I think)
Others: I don't have one. But, just posting for reference.


----------



## batgirl416

Style:  Art Deco by Tracy Emin - Orange 
Size:  Medium in short handle
Season: Originally part of F/W 2005 collection.  Rereleased in 2009 in celebration of Longchamp's anniversary
Others: I don't have one. But, just posting for reference.


----------



## Cadence73

Style: 'Tree of Life' (Arbre de Vie)
Size: Medium long handle
Color: Navy
Season: S/S 2011


----------



## BunnyB_NYC

Style: Statue of Liberty
Size: Large Long handle
Color: Navy
Season: I'm not sure..I think It's 2011
myplanetpurple.com/2010/09/first-was-long-champ-limited-edition.html

ps...Anybody...please tell me how to post picture from my iphone or my computer...


----------



## lcholic

Eiffel Tower - Papier with White Print, Medium Short Handle (Bought in ION Orchard, Singapore)
Eiffel Tower - Navy with White Print,   Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)
Statue of Liberty - Graphite with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Soho, New York)
Great Wall of China - Taupe with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought thru an online seller, was told it was from Hong Kong)
Miyajima - Black with Gold Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Tokyo, Japan)


----------



## lcholic

lcholic said:


> Eiffel Tower - Papier with White Print, Medium Short Handle (Bought in ION Orchard, Singapore)
> Eiffel Tower - Navy with White Print,   Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)
> Statue of Liberty - Graphite with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Soho, New York)
> Great Wall of China - Taupe with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought thru an online seller, was told it was from Hong Kong)
> Miyajima - Black with Gold Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Tokyo, Japan)



Arbre De Vie (Tree of Life) - Fuchsia with White Print and Embroidered Birds, Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)
Badges (Bugs) - Bilberry, Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)
LM Metal - Bronze, Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)


----------



## batgirl416

Icholic --- Love your Limited Edition collection, especially the Miyajima and LM Metal Bronze!!!


----------



## batgirl416

BunnyB_NYC said:


> Style: Statue of Liberty
> Size: Large Long handle
> Color: Navy
> Season: I'm not sure..I think It's 2011
> myplanetpurple.com/2010/09/first-was-long-champ-limited-edition.html
> 
> ps...Anybody...please tell me how to post picture from my iphone or my computer...



BunnyB_NYC - Sent you private msg on how to post photos.  Here are the links as well:   

1) authorized domains for photo accounts:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html

2) steps on uploading (via Picasa): 
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-92.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## lily25

batgirl416 said:


> Style:  Art Deco by Tracy Emin - Orange
> Size:  Medium in short handle
> Season: Originally part of F/W 2005 collection.  Rereleased in 2009 in celebration of Longchamp's anniversary
> Others: I don't have one. But, just posting for reference.



I love this one, it has my favorite orange and Art Deco!!!

I also like the powder pink Victoire bag that looks like a Le Pliage, the small one (25x25 cm) with short handles 





The rider is made of python embossed leather.


----------



## belovaldi

LM Nylon in beige


----------



## belovaldi

Here is the photo of the Colonel (not mine, but I hope I can still find one)


----------



## BunnyB_NYC

batgirl416 said:


> BunnyB_NYC - Sent you private msg on how to post photos.  Here are the links as well:
> 
> 1) authorized domains for photo accounts:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html
> 
> 2) steps on uploading (via Picasa):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-92.html
> 
> Hope this helps.



batgirl416 --> Thanks a Million!


----------



## ballet_russe

I have much Longchamp  but here are the two favorite. These are both the smaller SHOPPING size and are from a few years ago.  I also bought Arbre de Vie. So pretty!

Bande Dessinee (2007) and Millefiori (2005 ) and Tour Eiffel (cabas and 2011).


----------



## lcholic

ballet_russe said:


> I have much Longchamp  but here are the two favorite. These are both the smaller SHOPPING size and are from a few years ago.  I also bought Arbre de Vie. So pretty!
> 
> Bande Dessinee (2007) and Millefiori (2005 ) and Tour Eiffel (cabas and 2011).



lovely collection!


----------



## Mininana

Great thread!! This is my LE longchamp. It's the larger Le Pliage

2010 Galeries Lafayette Edition, ONLY sold at galeries lafayette and I purchased around September. When my sister went in november she couldn't find anymore.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Batgirl,
 Thanks for creating this thread. I love limited edition Longchamps. I have 3 to post once I come around knowing how to post from my iphone. 

Ballet ruse,
I'm thinking of getting an Arbre in white but i have an LM in blanc then the navy arbre but i hav a navy cabas tour eiffel, then fuschia is the last choice but im not really the pink type. Is it really nice? What color are you planning to get?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Double entry


----------



## batgirl416

belovaldi said:


> Here is the photo of the Colonel (not mine, but I hope I can still find one)



@ belovaldi --- The Limited Edition Sgt Colonel is something that I'm drooling over as well.  Still waiting for mine... will post soon as I get it.    Hope you'll find one too!


----------



## batgirl416

BunnyB_NYC said:


> batgirl416 --> Thanks a Million!



@ BunnyB_NYC --- No worries!  Hope to see your photos soon!


----------



## batgirl416

@ bittenbythebag:  You're most welcome!  Love limited edition of Longchamps too!  Thought it would be a great reference for those who are collecting and want to collect.  Spread it around.... the more limited edition photos, the better!   Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This thread makes me crave Longchamp...never thought I would say that! Everyone's LE bags are great!


----------



## ahpeste

batgirl416 said:


> Style: Longchamp Great Wall of China
> Size: All Medium in long handle (black), short handle (brown), cabas short handle (pink) & short handle (pink)
> Season: Special Asian Edition exclusively sold in China F/W 2010 (I think)
> Others: I don't have one. But, just posting for reference.


 

Where can I get this style??? Im in love with the square-ish shape!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Here's my Limited Edition Eiffel tower in Yellow bag
Purchased December 2011 at Longchamp at Printemps Paris. SA told me that this version was only sold exclusively there...I wonder if he lied?


----------



## bittenbythebag

I want to join too!  So far all my Longchamps are limited editions. 

My first Longchamp Eiffel Navy in Cabas, made in france


----------



## bittenbythebag

Here's my second Longchamp, the LM Metal in blanc.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My third Longchamp, the LM Metal in pink gold. I like how its close to skin tone but has that additional ooomph of shine that really accessorizes an outfit. I usually wear casual clothes and this makes my outfit interesting. 






My LM Metal sisters both in medium Long handle.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Purchased just This monday, my Longchamp Arbre medium long handle in white. A birthday gift for myself.


----------



## batgirl416

Finally, I can upload photo of my favorite Longchamp Limited Edition thus far:  *Jeremy Scott Sergeant Colonel in Graphite *(F/W 2009).  I love how the middle Longchamp medal is slightly 3d and protruded, creating a real medal effect.


----------



## bittenbythebag

@batgirl

I never imagined the colonel medals to look so realistic. It does look like they're real medals on the bag.  Beautiful!  I really love the limited editions. They look like bag art. Please post some pics in action. I


----------



## pixiechic

By request from the other thread, here's my medium handbag in rose Darshan print. This is from Spring/Summer 2011 and I've really been enjoying it. The short handle bags work really well for me.

The smaller bag is the small handbag in Fuchsia, also Spring 2011.


----------



## batgirl416

Queen_Bee said:


> Here's my Limited Edition Eiffel tower in Yellow bag
> Purchased December 2011 at Longchamp at Printemps Paris. SA told me that this version was only sold exclusively there...I wonder if he lied?



*@ Queen_Bee:*  If I recall, the Eiffel tower was really just sold in France.  I got mine thru a friend who went on a trip to Paris.  But, my Eiffel is navy background and white print.  I think yours is really a unique LE as it's a yellow print.  So don't fret too much.


----------



## batgirl416

bittenbythebag said:


> @batgirl
> 
> I never imagined the colonel medals to look so realistic. It does look like they're real medals on the bag.  Beautiful!  I really love the limited editions. They look like bag art. Please post some pics in action. I



*@ bittenbythebag:*  The Sgt Colonel is my favorite Longchamp Limited Edition so far.  This one is in the Travel tote (large) size... I'm still looking for the large long handle in Bilberry.   

I'll try to see if I can take some pics in action.  I normally take photos of my bags soon as I get them.  After that, as I'm too excited to use it, I forget to take photos!  ;D


----------



## batgirl416

belovaldi said:


> Here is the photo of the Colonel (not mine, but I hope I can still find one)



*@belovaldi: * This is my favorite Longchamp Limited Edition.  I was able to snag one, but the travel tote version. Still looking for the same design in large long handle Bilberry!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

batgirl416 said:


> Finally, I can upload photo of my favorite Longchamp Limited Edition thus far:  *Jeremy Scott Sergeant Colonel in Graphite *(F/W 2009).  I love how the middle Longchamp medal is slightly 3d and protruded, creating a real medal effect.



I absoluetly love this bag!


----------



## justwatchin

pixiechic said:


> By request from the other thread, here's my medium handbag in rose Darshan print. This is from Spring/Summer 2011 and I've really been enjoying it. The short handle bags work really well for me.
> 
> The smaller bag is the small handbag in Fuchsia, also Spring 2011.



These are so pretty!


----------



## belovaldi

*batgirl*.. beautiful bag that is, ah if only i can still find it!
a bit OOT, but my bday is a day before you 	 congratz for the new baby and happy belated bday!


----------



## batgirl416

belovaldi said:


> *batgirl*.. beautiful bag that is, ah if only i can still find it!
> a bit OOT, but my bday is a day before you 	 congratz for the new baby and happy belated bday!



*@ belovaldi*:  Thanks so much! This is my fave Ltd Edition too!  Believe it or not, I'm still hunting down another.... this time the large long handle in Bilberry.  

Oh wow.... what a nice coincidence!  Happy belated birthday as well! BTW, the Colonel was a belated birthday gift for myself.


----------



## Bond7Girl

Has anyone been able to score this gorgeous LE for Colette? I don't think I could be more in love


----------



## bittenbythebag

My new addition to my limited edition family!






This is my first medium in short handle model.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My new addition to my limited edition family!






This is my first medium in short handle model.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Here's my badges in navy medium long handle. I think its from S/S 2010 collection (I'm not sure, someone correct this info please). When i bought my Eiffel last year, I saw this in shelves together with the Eiffel at duty free shops.


----------



## CivicGirl

I'm so glad I saw this thread! A recent purchase and my first Longchamp, the LM Metal in white, medium size:


----------



## batgirl416

Bond7Girl said:


> Has anyone been able to score this gorgeous LE for Colette? I don't think I could be more in love



*@ Bond7Girl*:  I have never seen this Longchamp Limited Edition.  But, I like it!!! Looks like the perfect beach/summer tote!!! Do you know what it's called?  And, from what season or year?


----------



## Bond7Girl

*batgirl416*, this stripey bag was a part of Away project (something to do with the French national soccer team) where a few big-name brands like Hermes, Chanel, etc. LE'd their best-selling products by giving them nautical stripes. 

It was a limited edition of 100 and it was only available at Colette in Paris and on Colette's website in the end of March this year. I'm kicking myself because I learned about it three weeks too late. It's officially The One Bag That Got Away.


----------



## joey85

batgirl416 said:


> Finally, I can upload photo of my favorite Longchamp Limited Edition thus far:  *Jeremy Scott Sergeant Colonel in Graphite *(F/W 2009).  I love how the middle Longchamp medal is slightly 3d and protruded, creating a real medal effect.



i have the exactly one with u ^_^ it is so special and capture my eyes when i shop in Switzerland on year 2009


----------



## mikami




----------



## mikami

my LE's


----------



## mikami

mikami said:


> my LE's



sorry about the previous post.. still learning how to post pictures.. thanks


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi girls!  You may want to post your Bags in action on this thread:

"Longchamp in Action"

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718.html#post18948444

Thanks!


----------



## lapsapx2

bittenbythebag said:


> My third Longchamp, the LM Metal in pink gold. I like how its close to skin tone but has that additional ooomph of shine that really accessorizes an outfit. I usually wear casual clothes and this makes my outfit interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LM Metal sisters both in medium Long handle.



The LM Metal looks really nice! I'm thinking of buying one, but is split between the pink gold and blanc. I'm kinda worried that the one in blanc might stain easily. Any suggestions?


----------



## bittenbythebag

lapsapx2 said:


> The LM Metal looks really nice! I'm thinking of buying one, but is split between the pink gold and blanc. I'm kinda worried that the one in blanc might stain easily. Any suggestions?



My first LM is the blanc. Although it also shimmers and has that pearlized shine its more of a white from afar. I love how the rose gold blends nice with my skintone and its not a garish gold color. About stains I think the bags body will resist stains equally because they have the same paint finish. I'm more cautious of the handles and afraid the blanc may show more wear and dirt on the handles than the rose gold. 

I personally like the Rose gold over the Blanc.  And for a white bag, Arbre de vie white is the best so far because of the print and the handles are brown leather.


----------



## bittenbythebag

LM metal in or rose small/medium long handles with a vintage LM leather cosmetic bag









 I don't know if you can say the vintage will pass as a limited edition. This is an original LM in the 70s and where the current Longchamp metals where made to commemorate the past LM's.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My LM metal in acier/steel small/med long handles with my Bugs graphite cosmetic bag










My bugs cosmetic can hold my LV international wallet, a passport size notebook and more room for my Iphone and keys. I put these inside the bugs so when i need a smaller pouch to hold the key essentials, i just grab it and have an adorable pouch with me. The cosmetic bag's handles can fit on my forearms.


----------



## bittenbythebag

I think my Arbre de Vie in blanc scarf can pass as limited edition Longchamp. It is so sheer and featherweight in 100% Italian silk. 






I'm thinking if i did choose the right color. It also comes in navy and its all navy background with a white tree with colored birds and white borders.  It's so beautiful also.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Longchamp S/S 2010 Pliage Badges in navy small long handle. Leather handles are softer like LM metal and underside of leather flap is soft and more furry which attracts more dirt than the standard le pliage.


----------



## mdlcal28

I have one Le Pliage that I purchased at Saks. Yesterday, I pulled up their website and discovered I can have one custom made in color combinations and initials embossed for the SAME price I can buy whatever Saks has.
Needless to say, my next Longchamp will be a custom one. I cant wait!


----------



## bittenbythebag

mdlcal28 said:


> I have one Le Pliage that I purchased at Saks. Yesterday, I pulled up their website and discovered I can have one custom made in color combinations and initials embossed for the SAME price I can buy whatever Saks has.
> Needless to say, my next Longchamp will be a custom one. I cant wait!



Indeed you're lucky to have custom made le pliage available in your area. I also want to order but the shipment cost makes it outrageously high like I'm buying more than 2 bags. I hope the fall 2011 colors will be included on the color selection so you will have a blast creating your very own.  You can even choose your own hardware color, emboss on the leather or embroider your name on the front of bag. 

Good luck and please post pictures of your custom le pliage. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## ghall

i just got these two!!!
Both are medium w/ long handles
Fuschia Arbre De Vie and Yellow Darshan


----------



## Belle79

ghall said:


> i just got these two!!!
> Both are medium w/ long handles
> Fuschia Arbre De Vie and Yellow Darshan


 
The detail on the Arbre De Vie is so beautiful - I have been thinking about it in Navy. I'm starting to feel like I will regret it if I don't get one!


----------



## ghall

Belle79 said:


> The detail on the Arbre De Vie is so beautiful - I have been thinking about it in Navy. I'm starting to feel like I will regret it if I don't get one!



thanks Belle! i had it in navy. but i LOVE the colors of the birds on the fuschia. so i sold the navy one.. and i love how my new blue planetes looks with the blue leather trim


----------



## bittenbythebag

Belle79 said:


> The detail on the Arbre De Vie is so beautiful - I have been thinking about it in Navy. I'm starting to feel like I will regret it if I don't get one!



Yes Belle79, Arbre is gorgeous. I have it in white and the colorful birds really pop! I'm also planning to get one in navy but since I have navy Pliage badges, i cant justify the purchase. I love the Arbre design I even have the Arbre scarf. 

If you dont have navy yet, get it!  Its one beautiful limited edition. Very nice embroidery although birds dont look that colorful compared to the white but still gorgeous. Its a head turner.


----------



## bittenbythebag

ghall said:


> i just got these two!!!
> Both are medium w/ long handles
> Fuschia Arbre De Vie and Yellow Darshan



Jaune darshan looks like you're carrying sunshine! Beautiful!


----------



## batgirl416

alyssaroxan said:


> This one is also a limited edition design. I'm selling this style in case anybody wants it.
> klayola.multiply.com/photos/album/43/ACTUAL_PHOTOS_Longchamp_Limited_Edition_Bag#photo=3



Alyssa:  Heads up... you are not allowed to sell on this forum.  Be careful as I think they ban those who do.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Question: Does the Longchamp Arbre de Vie in fuchsia only comes with the long handles?  I really want the fuchsia, but I want it with short handles.


----------



## Man@Mallory

This Flintstones inspired LE Longchamp was really popular a couple of seasons ago...


----------



## Man@Mallory

Gold card & Badges


----------



## Man@Mallory

These super cool Tartan/Plaid bags were from their last winter collection...I spotted them discounted in a department store in Berlin...


----------



## Man@Mallory

twochubbycheeks said:


> Question: Does the Longchamp Arbre de Vie in fuchsia only comes with the long handles? I really want the fuchsia, but I want it with short handles.


 
I've never seen Arbre de Vie in Fuchsia....Are we sure it's an official Longchamp product?  It's certainly not listed in my SS11 Longchamp catalogue.  Maybe it is a special edition for overseas, but I'm not sure.

Sorry not to be more positive...


----------



## bittenbythebag

My LM nylon in Myrtille medium short handle


----------



## bittenbythebag

twochubbycheeks said:


> Question: Does the Longchamp Arbre de Vie in fuchsia only comes with the long handles?  I really want the fuchsia, but I want it with short handles.



I read that Arbre fuschia was offered at HK Longchamp stores and I see reputable sellers here in Manila selling an Arbre fuschia MSH.  I have the navy Arbre in MSH and its easy to use as casual wear.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Arbre in navy medium short handle


----------



## elkington

bittenbythebag said:


> My LM nylon in Myrtille medium short handle



I didn't know this special edition bag was made in purple! looks great, I love it!


----------



## bittenbythebag

elkington said:


> I didn't know this special edition bag was made in purple! looks great, I love it!



Yes, I love it too! I like the bilberry color because its dark so won't show dirt but has that punch of color. IMO its nicer than the Pliage Bugs in bilberry. I saw this during one of my island trips and hunted it relentlessly. I'm lucky to get a brand new one. It also comes in rouge, noir, papier, and graphite.


----------



## estlin

Man@Mallory said:


> I've never seen Arbre de Vie in Fuchsia....Are we sure it's an official Longchamp product? It's certainly not listed in my SS11 Longchamp catalogue. Maybe it is a special edition for overseas, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Sorry not to be more positive...


 
Fuschia is a official product, but definitely more limited than the white or navy. I remember seeing the fuschia on the Bloomingdales and Nordstrom sites, but they disappeared pretty quickly after appearing. 

The Bag Shop and Magnums still show them as for sale, 
http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=8313
http://www.magnums.net/prod/2605386455/Longchamp-Arbre-de-Vie Medium shopping tote, $108 on sale at both shops, fuschia listed in stock

http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=8314 Large tote on sale $121, only fuschia available.


----------



## Man@Mallory

elkington said:


> I didn't know this special edition bag was made in purple! looks great, I love it!


 
Likewise, I've never seen a LM in bilberry in UK...


----------



## iamphoebe

Man@Mallory said:


> Likewise, I've never seen a LM in bilberry in UK...



AFAIK, it was only sold in asia, a hong kong exclusive if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Fuschia is a official product, but definitely more limited than the white or navy. I remember seeing the fuschia on the Bloomingdales and Nordstrom sites, but they disappeared pretty quickly after appearing. 

The Bag Shop and Magnums still show them as for sale, 

yup...fuchsia arbre is "official" .... however, counterfeiters are getting it pat down already ( they even have the embroidery right ! only they also came out with outlandish colors, such as red arbre and a teal arbre in addition to the original colors ) so bad


----------



## misstrine85

1. Style - Darshan Le Pliage 
2. Size (bag & handle) - Medium (?) & long
3. Color - Pink
4. Season Released S/S 2011


----------



## bittenbythebag

misstrine85 said:


> 1. Style - Darshan Le Pliage
> 2. Size (bag & handle) - Medium (?) & long
> 3. Color - Pink
> 4. Season Released S/S 2011



Pretty! An unexpected pop of color against usual neutrals! Congratulations!


----------



## misstrine85

bittenbythebag said:


> Pretty! An unexpected pop of color against usual neutrals! Congratulations!


 
Thank you 

My friend was not so keen on posing with my bag, so I had to take a picture without his head 

I usually wear black, blue and grey, so it will really pop


----------



## batgirl416

Bond7Girl said:


> Has anyone been able to score this gorgeous LE for Colette? I don't think I could be more in love



*@ Bond7Girl:*  Ever since you shared this photo, I have been absolutely smitten with this Limited Edition Longchamp Away bag!  Thanks for sharing this!  So I searched and searched.... 

==========

Just as a backgrounder.... Nike and Colette collaborated with 11 designer brands to pay homage to the French National Football Team.  Inspired by the French "mariniere", designer fashion houses (Hermes, Chanel, YSL, Longchamp) and designer brands (ie. Apple, Swatch, Commes de Garcon, Montblanc) designed and released products with the iconic striped blue design.  

Sharing all the love and happiness....  Here's my *Longchamp Travel Tote - Away Project 2011 Edition *










While on the topic of the Away Project by Colette.  Here are the other items that I like from the collection:  

Hermes 





Swatch





Montblanc


----------



## ninanup

hello everybody, unfortunately my former post was deleted as I registered between 8th and 13th of July...

so here again my Tour Eiffel and Anniversary Longchamp Bags


----------



## batgirl416

ninanup said:


> hello everybody, unfortunately my former post was deleted as I registered between 8th and 13th of July...
> 
> so here again my Tour Eiffel and Anniversary Longchamp Bags



*@ Ninaup*:  I love your LE Art Deco by Tracey Emin!  That's next on my must have limited edition list.


----------



## ninanup

batgirl416 said:


> *@ Ninaup*:  I love your LE Art Deco by Tracey Emin!  That's next on my must have limited edition list.



Thank you batgirl416! I do not use it very often, because I am always scared it might become dirty :shame:
I have a modelling picture for you


----------



## slip

I wonder if they wil do a re-issue of the Asian white/silver handles with silver hardware.  I'm so bored with their usual dark brown handles.


----------



## donnaoh

misstrine85 said:


> 1. Style - Darshan Le Pliage
> 2. Size (bag & handle) - Medium (?) & long
> 3. Color - Pink
> 4. Season Released S/S 2011


LOVE the colours!


----------



## misstrine85

donnaoh said:


> LOVE the colours!


 
Thank you  So do I


----------



## Bond7Girl

*@ Batgirl *

I am DYING here. I want everything on that list but especially, the bag. It looks really, really good on your pics, better than I would have imagined it and I'm now on a mission to hunt it down, somehow. Enjoy, you are so lucky!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange


----------



## bittenbythebag

Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange



That is so nice...love the color! and its a limited edition...


----------



## batgirl416

ninanup said:


> Thank you batgirl416! I do not use it very often, because I am always scared it might become dirty :shame:
> I have a modelling picture for you



*Ninaup*:   Thanks so much for the modelling photo!  I appreciate it!  I really love the Art Deco Ltd Edition in any colour!!!


----------



## batgirl416

bittenbythebag said:


> Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange



*bittenbythebag: * Absolutely fantabulous... love the Art Deco... love the colour!  Hope you can share modelling photos of the  cabas.  How do you find the open tote?  Out of curiosity, once filled with stuff, does the cabas sag or it keeps it's squarish structure?


----------



## bittenbythebag

bittenbythebag said:


> Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange



Truthfully, haven't worn it yet. Now I have reason to. Ok, will post pics soon. Thanks! It's my most colorful LC to date.


----------



## m0iph0enix

Here is mine

Medium Apache, FW 2011


----------



## linniyat

Hi, need some help here, for those with Longchamp Eiffel Tower - Papier, is the papier colour same as beige or lighter? thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lighter!


----------



## missbullissima

All 3 LCs I have are limited edition pieces.
Here they are:

1) Badges- small short handle in graphite
2) LM Metal- small short handle in steel
3) Eiffel Tower- open tote in navy blue


----------



## rx4dsoul

missbullissima said:


> All 3 LCs I have are limited edition pieces.
> Here they are:
> 
> 1) Badges- small short handle in graphite
> 2) LM Metal- small short handle in steel
> 3) Eiffel Tower- open tote in navy blue



Very nice! Thanx for sharing and reviving this thread.


----------



## divineprada

bittenbythebag said:


> Got this lovely surprise from a dear friend!  A limited edition Art Deco Cabas in orange



_The orange Art Deco cabas is so pretty!_



Man@Mallory said:


> These super cool Tartan/Plaid bags were from their last winter collection...I spotted them discounted in a department store in Berlin...



_I wish I bought this when I saw it in HK before. It's such a unique LC. So school-girl chic!_



lcholic said:


> Eiffel Tower - Papier with White Print, Medium Short Handle (Bought in ION Orchard, Singapore)
> Eiffel Tower - Navy with White Print,   Large Long Handle (Bought in Sogo, Hong Kong)
> Statue of Liberty - Graphite with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Soho, New York)
> Great Wall of China - Taupe with White Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought thru an online seller, was told it was from Hong Kong)
> Miyajima - Black with Gold Print,  Large Long Handle (Bought in Tokyo, Japan)



_An enviable limited edition LC collection!_:greengrin:



batgirl416 said:


> Style: Longchamp Great Wall of China
> Size:  All Medium in long handle (black), short handle (brown), cabas short handle (pink) & short handle (pink)
> Season: Special Asian Edition exclusively sold in China F/W 2010 (I think)
> Others: I don't have one. But, just posting for reference.



_I love that purple cabas!_

_I have a few LCs and this thread has just given me the idea to pay more attention to the LE ones. Another collection to get started._


----------



## waterdew

m0iph0enix said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Medium Apache, FW 2011



I hv a same one


----------



## daliringpam

Style: Art Deco by Tracy Emin - Navy
Size: Large w/ Long Handles
Season: Originally part of F/W 2005 collection. Rereleased in 2009 in celebration of Longchamp's anniversary

img13.picoodle.com/i57i/daliringpam/yuvc_9b8_ucuk3.jpg


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Longchamp Rose Gold in small long handle with Tom Cruise.  Pardon the frazzled look, was too star struck!  Hahaha!


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Silver metallic in small long handle while waiting to check in at Bankok airport.  Very forgiving and easy to carry.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My Patch Poney in medium short handle.  Love this to bits.  My fave hand carry when I travel.  Thick nylon body just like the Planetes.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Another favorite of mine.  My Arbre de Vie, navy color in medium short handle.  Very nice color to hide dirt.


----------



## bittenbythebag

My patch poney while I'm in an art gallery at Angono, Rizal, a province in Luzon Philippines.


----------



## VanillaLV

Here are my New York & Paris Edition totes !


----------



## faye86

Oh dear.. What a gorgeous collection ladies
I wanna share some of mine! love longchamp sooo much....

1. Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 small short handle






2. Longchamp LE liberty cabas in graphyte





3. Longchamp LE effiel large short handle in navy





4. Longchamp tree of life large long handle white





The next two wil be on sring summer 2013 Collection. I was quite lucky to find them in rue st.honore last week during my trip to paris. 

5. Planetes medium short handle in terracotta





6. LM metal small long handle in navy





Shoot... My phone is out of batt. I will continue later with some of my other LE collection. Have a great day!


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

faye86 said:
			
		

> Oh dear.. What a gorgeous collection ladies
> I wanna share some of mine! love longchamp sooo much....
> 
> 1. Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 small short handle
> 
> 2. Longchamp LE liberty cabas in graphyte
> 
> 3. Longchamp LE effiel large short handle in navy
> 
> 4. Longchamp tree of life large long handle white
> 
> The next two wil be on sring summer 2013 Collection. I was quite lucky to find them in rue st.honore last week during my trip to paris.
> 
> 5. Planetes medium short handle in terracotta
> 
> 6. LM metal small long handle in navy
> 
> Shoot... My phone is out of batt. I will continue later with some of my other LE collection. Have a great day!



Wow I love your collection. Can't wait to check out the Planetes IRL.


----------



## Colonia

So beautiful, classy and cute

 I have never paid attention to the limited editions before, shame on me


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

faye86 said:


> Oh dear.. What a gorgeous collection ladies
> I wanna share some of mine! love longchamp sooo much....
> 
> 1. Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 small short handle


OMG what an amazing collection! I really, really like the Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 especially, but they are all great


----------



## faye86

TurkishDeeelite said:


> Wow I love your collection. Can't wait to check out the Planetes IRL.


Thank you 

Next is planetes limeted edition for Hong Kong. Just released around 1week in 2 colors:






 Planetes in duck blue color






 Planetes in Kaki color


----------



## faye86

Colonia said:


> So beautiful, classy and cute
> 
> I have never paid attention to the limited editions before, shame on me


Thanks.... And Don't be ashamed.... Not all know about this anyway... And now you know about it! 



Luluguinnessgal said:


> OMG what an amazing collection! I really, really like the Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 especially, but they are all great


Thank you


----------



## _mimo_

OFF TOPIC:

Hey ladies! Lets petition to have a lonchamp sub-forum for our convinience tracking all lonchamp related threads.

Just visit this link to cast your vote and be heard!

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html


----------



## pkkatalina

I really, really, really like that LM! Wonderful collection!


----------



## ChipmunksMom

Hi longchamp lovers..
I got this bag from my bff, but don't have any idea bout the name or type of this limited edition bag. 
Do anyone here recognize this bag?...thanks..


----------



## _mimo_

ChipmunksMom said:


> Hi longchamp lovers..
> I got this bag from my bff, but don't have any idea bout the name or type of this limited edition bag.
> Do anyone here recognize this bag?...thanks..



very nice bag!

its victoire bordeaux.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

faye86 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Next is planetes limeted edition for Hong Kong. Just released around 1week in 2 colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planetes in duck blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planetes in Kaki color



Those colors are gorgeous.  I die!


----------



## meeh16

Hi,


Anyone have info on limited edition for Europe countries?

I know France have the eiffel tower but was wondering if Italy and UK have one?

Also, I'm loving the Arbre de vie & was wondering if I can still find it in store?


----------



## faye86

meeh16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Anyone have info on limited edition for Europe countries?
> 
> I know France have the eiffel tower but was wondering if Italy and UK have one?
> 
> Also, I'm loving the Arbre de vie & was wondering if I can still find it in store?



Hiiiii meeh16,
So far The LE with signature of the country that I know is only 4. They are eiffel tower  from france, miyajima from japan, liberty from NY and greatwall from HK/ China. I travel quite a lot, but I haven't see any other.

For Long champ tree of life was from pas spring and summer ( i think 2010 or 2011). Ypu might be able t find it in reseller or longchamp outlet, but not in boutique


----------



## dee00zee

faye86 said:


> Oh dear.. What a gorgeous collection ladies
> I wanna share some of mine! love longchamp sooo much....
> 
> 1. Longchamp noel LE Xmas 2011 small short handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Longchamp LE liberty cabas in graphyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Longchamp LE effiel large short handle in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Longchamp tree of life large long handle white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two wil be on sring summer 2013 Collection. I was quite lucky to find them in rue st.honore last week during my trip to paris.
> 
> 5. Planetes medium short handle in terracotta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. LM metal small long handle in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot... My phone is out of batt. I will continue later with some of my other LE collection. Have a great day!


nice..


----------



## natcaro

Hi here is a pic of my limited edition Jeremy Scott for Longchamp.


----------



## danigirl13

natcaro said:


> Hi here is a pic of my limited edition Jeremy Scott for Longchamp.


I'm contemplating the Jeremy Scott clavier "keyboard" limited edition bag. Was never a fan of longchamp bags; however limited editions clearly another story....


----------



## kashvin

where can i get tree of life


----------



## bakeacookie

Does the keyboard come in a smaller size? I've only seen it in the huge travel size bag.


----------



## danigirl13

bakeacookie said:


> Does the keyboard come in a smaller size? I've only seen it in the huge travel size bag.


I've only seen the keyboard in the large travel size @ Neimans $355.


----------



## luv_bagz

My on-going Longchamp collection &#128525;


----------



## pinkkitten74

Has anyone got the mt fuji le?


----------



## ncch

Are the pliage bags with the Eiffel tower / great wall / statue of liberty limited editions or are they available all the time if youre in that country?


----------



## ncch

pinkkitten74 said:


> Has anyone got the mt fuji le?



I've never even heard of this one!  Is it available in Japan now?


----------



## meeh16

ncch said:


> Are the pliage bags with the Eiffel tower / great wall / statue of liberty limited editions or are they available all the time if youre in that country?



Eiffel tower is available in France. Went there last Jan but I believe the color varies year to year or each season. For Great Wall and Statue of Liberty, I am not sure.


----------



## chetiboy

Anyone could u help me find this april 2013 jeremy scott monster print???


----------



## ncch

meeh16 said:


> Eiffel tower is available in France. Went there last Jan but I believe the color varies year to year or each season. For Great Wall and Statue of Liberty, I am not sure.



Oops!  Didn't see this until now.  Thanks for the info!  Not sure when I'll make it to France but glad to know they are available still, just diff colors.


----------



## A_chit

Great Wall is available throughout the year but comes in different colours for different seasons.


----------



## A_chit

ncch said:


> I've never even heard of this one!  Is it available in Japan now?




Mount Fuji is in season in Japan now? If yes what colours...? TIA for all replies.


----------



## thesnowy053

belovaldi said:


> LM Nylon in beige




I love your bag. I wonder if they do the beige and white in reverse also.


----------



## peacelovesequin

ncch said:


> Oops!  Didn't see this until now.  Thanks for the info!  Not sure when I'll make it to France but glad to know they are available still, just diff colors.



I was just in Paris and brought the Eiffel Tower bag in pink!  It was only available in pink and purple this season!


----------



## peacelovesequin

chetiboy said:


> Anyone could u help me find this april 2013 jeremy scott monster print???
> View attachment 2441872



Did you have any luck tracking this down. I'm on the hunt also!


----------



## ncch

A_chit said:


> Mount Fuji is in season in Japan now? If yes what colours...? TIA for all replies.



I haven't found out either.  I guess no one knows?


----------



## ncch

peacelovesequin said:


> I was just in Paris and brought the Eiffel Tower bag in pink!  It was only available in pink and purple this season!



You're so lucky!  The pink must be so cute.  Do they make it in different styles or is it just the one with the long handles?  I prefer short handles.


----------



## chetiboy

peacelovesequin said:


> Did you have any luck tracking this down. I'm on the hunt also!




I found someone in ebay who is selling it for $500. But it's too much for a canvas bag so I passed. 
If you like u can get in touch with her via ebay user:goddes9934


----------



## annam

Does anyone know what colours the Eiffel Tower bags are this season? A friend just bought one for me and it is sky blue with navy printing. I am not sure if it authentic. 
I also want a Mt Fuji LE!!! How much are these?


----------



## meeh16

Is Mt Fuji still available? If so, where can I buy it?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

chetiboy said:


> Anyone could u help me find this april 2013 jeremy scott monster print???
> View attachment 2441872


I am looking for the monster print, too! Does anyone know where it is still available?


----------



## chetiboy

LocksAndKeys said:


> I am looking for the monster print, too! Does anyone know where it is still available?




I found someone in ebay who is selling it for $500. But it's too much for a canvas bag so I passed. 

If you like u can get in touch with her via ebay user:goddes9934

They gave it only to front row seaters in JC's fashion show. Also so says my LC SA, there was a dispute in the design, making them stop producing it. Ergo. Super rare!


----------



## dlynn

CivicGirl said:


> I'm so glad I saw this thread! A recent purchase and my first Longchamp, the LM Metal in white, medium size:



This is my favorite in my collectionI ended up buying three different sizes in this color! LOVE!!!!!


----------



## pamella

Just picked up the Limited Edition Year of the Horse for Chinese New Year.  A beautiful bag with a great shoulder strap.  In black with gold.


----------



## bakeacookie

pamella said:


> Just picked up the Limited Edition Year of the Horse for Chinese New Year.  A beautiful bag with a great shoulder strap.  In black with gold.http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2481716&stc=1&d=1390958770




This bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## pamella

bakeacookie said:


> This bag is sooo pretty!


Thank you, *bakeacookie!*  So glad you like it, a very special bag!


----------



## meeh16

anyone have 411 about Mt. Fuji?


----------



## Tracykae

pamella said:


> Just picked up the Limited Edition Year of the Horse for Chinese New Year.  A beautiful bag with a great shoulder strap.  In black with gold.http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2481716&stc=1&d=1390958770




Oh My! This is so gorgeous! Where u bought it...? Wanting one pretty bad! Thanks!


----------



## fettfleck

I found the Pliage Plume at a sale! Love it so much! I saw it once at the airport in Paris, but thought it was to expensive for a mostly non leather bag. I am really happy to have found it for half the price.


----------



## lvlouis

Love it!!! I've never seen that pattern before. Enjoy it!


----------



## anasa

This is gorgeous, and the shoulder strap is so useful! Can I ask where you found this? 


pamella said:


> Just picked up the Limited Edition Year of the Horse for Chinese New Year.  A beautiful bag with a great shoulder strap.  In black with gold.http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2481716&stc=1&d=1390958770


----------



## lvlouis

Love this print!! Where did you get it?





fettfleck said:


> I found the Pliage Plume at a sale! Love it so much! I saw it once at the airport in Paris, but thought it was to expensive for a mostly non leather bag. I am really happy to have found it for half the price.


----------



## fettfleck

lvlouis said:


> Love this print!! Where did you get it?




Thank you so much! It is from the 2013 Plume Edition (Le Pliage Plumes). I got it in a shop in Munich! The fabric is velvet, which is supersoft. And I really love the strap!


----------



## pamella

Thank you for your kind comments on the Year of the Horse bag!  I got it at Bloomindales.
The interior is beautiful with gold running horses and it has a special tag with a Chinese
symbol and says in french, Longchamp Celebrates the Year of the Horse!


----------



## CaliZTA

Hey! My mother in law is going to Japan soon, and I was wondering if there are currently any special editions there? If so, any idea on the price so I can send some money to her?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## annam

pamella said:


> Thank you for your kind comments on the Year of the Horse bag!  I got it at Bloomindales.
> The interior is beautiful with gold running horses and it has a special tag with a Chinese
> symbol and says in french, Longchamp Celebrates the Year of the Horse!




I love it!!! Is it leather?


----------



## pamella

annam said:


> I love it!!! Is it leather?



No, it is the nylon fabric, with leather handle and strap. I think the horse could also
be made of leather, I'm not sure of that.


----------



## annam

pamella said:


> No, it is the nylon fabric, with leather handle and strap. I think the horse could also
> 
> be made of leather, I'm not sure of that.




Thank you. I love it!!! I just got a Eiffel bag which I have worn everyday since getting it. The sad thing was I never liked them really but now love it!!


----------



## pamella

annam said:


> Thank you. I love it!!! I just got a Eiffel bag which I have worn everyday since getting it. The sad thing was I never liked them really but now love it!!


I'm so glad you are enjoying your Eiffel Tower bag!  I have one too, and love it also! They
are such great bags and so much fun to wear.


----------



## honubags

Do you mind sharing how much the Eiffel Tower bag cost in Euro. Much appreciated.


----------



## honubags

Could any provide intel how much the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage bag cost in Euro. Perfer the large/med short or long strap. Much appreciated.


----------



## honubags

Could any provide intel how much the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage bag cost in Euro. Perfer the large/med short or long strap. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tansu

I got this bag couple of years ago from sale (maybe 2011?).I have used it only few times, but this summer it gets more use. Sorry, I don't remember the name of the style.


----------



## cheidel

I just purchased the large long strap Eiffel Tower bag in Azure blue, can't wait to get it.   It is my favorite of the Limited Editions!!!


----------



## honubags

Hi Cheidel,  I'm trying to get the Eiffel Tower bag too, but I'm in the States.  Where did you get yours from?


----------



## dpat13

Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating! Here is my azure Eiffel Tower LH large. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I will have to post a better photo later, no one was home to help me. It's a beautiful blue.


----------



## EGBDF

dpat13 said:


> Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating! Here is my azure Eiffel Tower LH large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592030
> 
> 
> I will have to post a better photo later, no one was home to help me. It's a beautiful blue.



Very pretty!


----------



## seton

dpat13 said:


> Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating! Here is my azure Eiffel Tower LH large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592030
> 
> 
> I will have to post a better photo later, no one was home to help me. It's a beautiful blue.



congrats!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating! Here is my azure Eiffel Tower LH large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592030
> 
> 
> I will have to post a better photo later, no one was home to help me. It's a beautiful blue.


Wow, it's beautiful.......lovely color!   Congrats, can't wait to get mine!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

honubags said:


> Hi Cheidel,  I'm trying to get the Eiffel Tower bag too, but I'm in the States.  Where did you get yours from?


Sent you a PM with the info.!!!


----------



## Esquared72

dpat13 said:


> Thanks to rx4dsoul for authenticating! Here is my azure Eiffel Tower LH large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592030
> 
> 
> I will have to post a better photo later, no one was home to help me. It's a beautiful blue.




Lovely color!


----------



## dpat13

Thanks everyone! Here is a "better" shot although I tried to tell my husband to wait until I put my hand somewhere less awkward but he didn't understand. For reference I'm a tiny bit under 5'3". I hope my neighbor doesn't mind their house in the background. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here is a "better" shot although I tried to tell my husband to wait until I put my hand somewhere less awkward but he didn't understand. For reference I'm a tiny bit under 5'3". I hope my neighbor doesn't mind their house in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks great on you!  Congrats, very pretty color.  Enjoy!


----------



## honubags

Thanks Cheifel for the info. I'll look into it.


----------



## Eru

By the way, I saw some longchamps with the leather horseback rider on them at Bloomingdales a week or so ago (Tysons Corner, VA).  Throwing that out there since I noticed that, awhile back, a few people asked about them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Eru said:


> By the way, I saw some longchamps with the leather horseback rider on them at Bloomingdales a week or so ago (Tysons Corner, VA).  Throwing that out there since I noticed that, awhile back, a few people asked about them.



Hi Eru, is it possible to share, from memory, the colors of those that you saw? I honestly thought this LE has only black and red variations. What greatly surprised me was that I saw color options of pink/plum/brown from a reseller. I've scoured the net but found no latter colors. I'm  perplexed.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi Eru, is it possible to share, from memory, the colors of those that you saw? I honestly thought this LE has only black and red variations. What greatly surprised me was that I saw color options of pink/plum/brown from a reseller. I've scoured the net but found no latter colors. I'm  perplexed.


I saw the Year of the Horse tote in black and red on the Bloomingdales web site last week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I saw the Year of the Horse tote in black and red on the Bloomingdales web site last week.



Thank you Cheidel! I've taken to the feeling that the various color options are fake.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Cheidel! I've taken to the feeling that the various color options are fake.


I even Googled it, and still only shows the black and red.  So, not sure about the various other colors, but your feeling is probably correct.  https://www.google.com/#q=longchamp+year+of+the+horse+bag+colors+for+2014


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I even Googled it, and still only shows the black and red.  So, not sure about the various other colors, but your feeling is probably correct.  https://www.google.com/#q=longchamp+year+of+the+horse+bag+colors+for+2014



Yup, I googled it too and found no other variations. Have sent an authentication request for another LC planetes (horseman) to be authenticated before I purchase anything from this reseller.


----------



## cheidel

Style: Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote
Size: large, long handle
AColor: Azure Blue
Season: S/S 2014 colors (Azure Blue and Papier)

A big "thank you" to rx4dsoul for authenticating!!! Not only is this is my 3rd Longchamp, but also my third this month, and I couldn't be happier. The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> Style: Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote
> Size: large, long handle
> AColor: Azure Blue
> Season: S/S 2014 colors (Azure Blue and Papier)
> 
> A big "thank you" to rx4dsoul for authenticating!!! Not only is this is my 3rd Longchamp, but also my third this month, and I couldn't be happier. The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!




Yay! Bag twins! The zipper pull looks amazing!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Yay! Bag twins! The zipper pull looks amazing!


I love it, bag twins.......!!!  yes, was very nice of the Seller to include the Eiffel Tower key chain charm.....!!!  I might have to look for a Silver one for my black Planetes, to match the hardware.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Style: The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!



Totally drool worthy and that charm makes an exceptional difference. So cute too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Totally drool worthy and that charm makes an exceptional difference. So cute too!


Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

Nice Cheidel! Love the Eiffel Tower zipper pull!


----------



## cheidel

bunnycat said:


> Nice Cheidel! Love the Eiffel Tower zipper pull!


Thank you, yes the zipper pull is a nice touch!


----------



## hitt

cheidel said:


> Style: Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote
> Size: large, long handle
> AColor: Azure Blue
> Season: S/S 2014 colors (Azure Blue and Papier)
> 
> A big "thank you" to rx4dsoul for authenticating!!! Not only is this is my 3rd Longchamp, but also my third this month, and I couldn't be happier. The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!



Ah! That is such a beautiful bag. The extra charm is super cute and enhances the bag even more! I am totally jealous!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> Ah! That is such a beautiful bag. The extra charm is super cute and enhances the bag even more! I am totally jealous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## justwatchin

cheidel said:


> Style: Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote
> Size: large, long handle
> AColor: Azure Blue
> Season: S/S 2014 colors (Azure Blue and Papier)
> 
> A big "thank you" to rx4dsoul for authenticating!!! Not only is this is my 3rd Longchamp, but also my third this month, and I couldn't be happier. The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!


So cute!


----------



## cheidel

justwatchin said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## pinkbikini88

are the ones with statue of liberty on them still available?


----------



## KST123

cheidel said:


> Style: Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Tote
> Size: large, long handle
> AColor: Azure Blue
> Season: S/S 2014 colors (Azure Blue and Papier)
> 
> A big "thank you" to rx4dsoul for authenticating!!! Not only is this is my 3rd Longchamp, but also my third this month, and I couldn't be happier. The Seller also included a surprise gift, a small gold Eiffel Tower key chain charm (very light weight) for the zipper pull, which matches the hardware!!!  The 2nd and 4th photo show the true color!


Love your bag and key charm combo . I have the same charm and have been searching my whole house since I have seen your pic so I can do the same for my travel bag haha.


----------



## cheidel

KST123 said:


> Love your bag and key charm combo . I have the same charm and have been searching my whole house since I have seen your pic so I can do the same for my travel bag haha.


Thank you very much.  I hope you find your charm, it really adds a nice touch to the bag!!!


----------



## KST123

cheidel said:


> Thank you very much.  I hope you find your charm, it really adds a nice touch to the bag!!!


Your message gave me luck as I literally just found it moments ago. Happy days, now my LP Taupe travel bag is looking good


----------



## Kimmi108

Bond7Girl said:


> Has anyone been able to score this gorgeous LE for Colette? I don't think I could be more in love


wowser!! love it.. gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

pinkbikini88 said:


> are the ones with statue of liberty on them still available?


 
I just saw the Limited Edition Statue of Liberty tote available again at Bloomingdales online as of today!!!    They also have the new NEO line now on Bloomingdales too!!!


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> I just saw the Statue of Liberty tote available again at Bloomingdales online!!!




Oh my gosh!! I'm so glad you saw this!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> I just saw the Limited Edition Statue of Liberty tote available again at Bloomingdales online as of today!!!    They also have the new NEO line now on Bloomingdales too!!!




Placed an order for the azure! Hope it goes through!


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> Oh my gosh!! I'm so glad you saw this!


 
+1


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Placed an order for the azure! Hope it goes through!


 
I am sure they will go FAST, good luck!!!


----------



## blackowl

so cute, i want the eiffel tower key chain too


----------



## cheidel

blackowl said:


> so cute, i want the eiffel tower key chain too


Thank you!


----------



## Freezegoalie

I placed an order for the papier.  Already got the Eiffel Tower one in azure.  



cheidel said:


> I just saw the Limited Edition Statue of Liberty tote available again at Bloomingdales online as of today!!!  They also have the new NEO line now on Bloomingdales too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Thank you!  You might want to check eBay, I saw them there.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mine came in! Didn't know they were made in France, but it would make sense for the custom and LEs to be made in France. 




What other landmarks are there beyond Eiffel Tower & Statue of Liberty?


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Mine came in! Didn't know they were made in France, but it would make sense for the custom and LEs to be made in France.
> 
> View attachment 2626733
> 
> 
> What other landmarks are there beyond Eiffel Tower & Statue of Liberty?


 
There is also the Great Wall of China bag!  Not sure about any other Landmark bags.  I would love to have another past Limited Edition Le Pliage the Galeries Lafayette below from 2010, very pretty bag.  Love your Statue of Liberty bag!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> There is also the Great Wall of China bag!  Not sure about any other Landmark bags.  I would love to have another past Limited Edition Le Pliage the Galeries Lafayette below from 2010, very pretty bag.  Love your Statue of Liberty bag!!!




Oh wow that would be cool. I never saw a Great Wall of china posted here. 

And that galleries Lafayette is gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

bakeacookie said:


> Oh wow that would be cool. I never saw a Great Wall of china posted here.
> 
> And that galleries Lafayette is gorgeous!


 
The Great Wall of China is posted in this thread somewhere, I saw a few.  Probably close to the beginning of the thread.  I found it for you, start at the beginning of this thread and you will see several, all are lovely!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-limited-editions-photos-and-info-675094.html


----------



## bakeacookie

cheidel said:


> The Great Wall of China is posted in this thread somewhere, I saw a few.  Probably close to the beginning of the thread.




I probably missed it. I'll go through the thread again. But I don't think I'd be heading that way any time soon to try and pick one up. 

Totally lucked out on getting this online.


----------



## dpat13

bakeacookie said:


> I probably missed it. I'll go through the thread again. But I don't think I'd be heading that way any time soon to try and pick one up.
> 
> Totally lucked out on getting this online.




I emailed Longchamp China a week of so ago and they confirmed the Great Wall bags are available in Shanghai. I hope to have one in my collection soon.


----------



## cheidel

dpat13 said:


> I emailed Longchamp China a week of so ago and they confirmed the Great Wall bags are available in Shanghai. I hope to have one in my collection soon.


So you can order it directly from the Longchamp China store?


----------



## dpat13

cheidel said:


> So you can order it directly from the Longchamp China store?




I'm not sure, she didn't specify. But she did give me the address & phone number of the store.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> There is also the Great Wall of China bag!  Not sure about any other Landmark bags.  I would love to have another past Limited Edition Le Pliage the Galeries Lafayette below from 2010, very pretty bag.  Love your Statue of Liberty bag!!!



Gorgeous! I love the intricate pattern.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! I love the intricate pattern.


 
Someone else posted this in this Forum, see the picture of Galeries Lafayette next to the bag....love the black and red....but it was only sold at The Galeries Lafayette!


----------



## docswifey

bakeacookie said:


> Oh wow that would be cool. I never saw a Great Wall of china posted here.
> 
> And that galleries Lafayette is gorgeous!




Lovely!
Do you think that's the M or L size?
I'm going for that color for Eiffel Tower with SH.


----------



## docswifey

cheidel said:


> There is also the Great Wall of China bag!  Not sure about any other Landmark bags.  I would love to have another past Limited Edition Le Pliage the Galeries Lafayette below from 2010, very pretty bag.  Love your Statue of Liberty bag!!!




^^ Ok, I quoted the wrong message on my previous post..


----------



## vesperholly

Is there any information around on the Orchideal line? I assume it's been DC for quite some time as I rarely see them around. Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Someone else posted this in this Forum, see the picture of Galeries Lafayette next to the bag....love the black and red....but it was only sold at The Galeries Lafayette!



I'm loving this color combination too! I supposed you'll be trying to get your hands on this? (Wonder if that ebay seller can get it for you)


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm loving this color combination too! I supposed you'll be trying to get your hands on this? (Wonder if that ebay seller can get it for you)


 
It's from 2010 and it was only sold at Galeries Lafayette.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It's from 2010 and it was only sold at Galeries Lafayette.




I must have missed the year that it was released while skimming through the threads. Such a pity.  : (


----------



## dott

I was at LG yesterday and have never seen a line waiting to get into the boutique. There was a five minute wait as the security would only allow certain number in at a time and then another check out line to see the colors of bags.
 Longchamp counters were also available in other depts but not the selection from the first floor.


----------



## goldfish19

These are my beloved Mary Katrantzou limited le pliage bags. I need the travel size and pouch to complete my set! &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> These are my beloved Mary Katrantzou limited le pliage bags. I need the travel size and pouch to complete my set! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630550


These are beautiful, love the colors!  What year was this LE launched?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> These are my beloved Mary Katrantzou limited le pliage bags. I need the travel size and pouch to complete my set! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630550



Such vibrant colors! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> These are beautiful, love the colors!  What year was this LE launched?




Hmm I am not sure! I am sorry. I am guessing 2012 because I am
Pretty sure it wasn't last year. Let me research a bit..


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> Hmm I am not sure! I am sorry. I am guessing 2012 because I am
> Pretty sure it wasn't last year. Let me research a bit..




They are lovely, I found online it was in 2012!!!  Enjoy those beauties!!!


----------



## justwatchin

goldfish19 said:


> These are my beloved Mary Katrantzou limited le pliage bags. I need the travel size and pouch to complete my set! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630550



Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

chetiboy said:


> Anyone could u help me find this april 2013 jeremy scott monster print???
> View attachment 2441872


Looks like the Monster print will be back again this Fall 2014 according to this article!


http://thebaghagdiaries.com/paris-fashion-week-longchamp-fw-2014-15/


----------



## goldfish19

justwatchin said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> They are lovely, I found online it was in 2012!!!  Enjoy those beauties!!!



Thank you


----------



## kitzibebe

My Longchamp Orchideal. released 2012


----------



## goldfish19

That is a beautiful floral bag! Did it come in pink and yellow too or am I referring to a different collection?


----------



## goldfish19

This is my badges collection. I am looking for the smallest one in graphite then I will be done &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> This is my badges collection. I am looking for the smallest one in graphite then I will be done &#128522;



Oh my goodness! These are beyond pretty! I wish you luck!  Hope you're able to complete your collection soon!


----------



## justwatchin

So pretty!


----------



## cheidel

kitzibebe said:


> My Longchamp Orchideal. released 2012


So lovely!!!!


----------



## vesperholly

kitzi is that a small or medium?



goldfish19 said:


> That is a beautiful floral bag! Did it come in pink and yellow too or am I referring to a different collection?



There is a pink/purple Orchideal version. The pink and yellow series you might be thinking of is the Darshan roses one.


----------



## kitzibebe

goldfish19 said:


> That is a beautiful floral bag! Did it come in pink and yellow too or am I referring to a different collection?




It comes in magenta color too.  the one in pink and yellow is from Darshan collection (pls. correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## kitzibebe

vesperholly said:


> kitzi is that a small or medium?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pink/purple Orchideal version. The pink and yellow series you might be thinking of is the Darshan roses one.




vesperholly: Hi! It's a large long handle.


----------



## kitzibebe

cheidel said:


> So lovely!!!!



Thank you! It is lovely indeed!


----------



## danigirl13

Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.


----------



## EGBDF

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.



I love it!!


----------



## danigirl13

Thank u...


----------



## Esquared72

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.




I love the colors!!


----------



## petite_chic

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.





Looks great!  Beautiful colors!


----------



## justwatchin

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.


Love this one!


----------



## cheidel

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.


Wow, looks great on you.  That is such a unique bag, I love it, pretty color combination too!  What is the name of that bag?


----------



## mrfcupcake

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.



Great bag! Was that pic taken in Firenze? I just got back Monday!

I am in love with the yellow Darshan roses and the Galeries Lafayette Longchamps, anyone know if they have done a Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II one?


----------



## cheidel

mrfcupcake said:


> Great bag! Was that pic taken in Firenze? I just got back Monday!
> 
> I am in love with the yellow Darshan roses and the Galeries Lafayette Longchamps, anyone know if they have done a Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II one?


I am in love with the Galeries Lafayette too, would love it in black and red.


----------



## danigirl13

cheidel said:


> Wow, looks great on you. That is such a unique bag, I love it, pretty color combination too! What is the name of that bag?


 

believe its called the "keyboard", its been a few years; an yes that was Florence, Italy July '13.


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Mine came in! Didn't know they were made in France, but it would make sense for the custom and LEs to be made in France.
> 
> View attachment 2626733
> 
> 
> What other landmarks are there beyond Eiffel Tower & Statue of Liberty?



Is this foldable with the button on the back?


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> Is this foldable with the button on the back?




Yes it is! I actually received it like that


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Yes it is! I actually received it like that



That's good! I have a weakness for the LE Len Pliage but most of them are not foldable. Or at least they don't come with the back button.


----------



## shiba_inu

danigirl13 said:


> View attachment 2632522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Jeremy Scott, exclusive to Neimans; of all my totes this bag demands a lot of attention.




Thanks for sharing, looks great! Was the color, with the blues, what made it exclusive to Neiman Marcus?  Did you find it in store or online?
Does the other side of the bag have the same colors?
I've seen the version of this keyboard bag with the bright yellow and orange colors at Bloomingdales, but don't recall all the colors.  So, wondering if there were two versions.


----------



## seton

i was at the macys flagship and they had some LC specially made for them. One was the Statue of Liberty pliage tote in red with white lines


----------



## danigirl13

thank u, thank u.....actually it has cool colors on the back side (shown) and warm colors on the front (yellow, orange). yes i saw it on the neimans website. i went into the store on madison and the girls were excited to actually see it......


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> i was at the macys flagship and they had some LC specially made for them. One was the Statue of Liberty pliage tote in red with white lines




You mean the flagship store at Herald Square NYC? Any chance you got a picture of it?


----------



## seton

tastangan said:


> You mean the flagship store at Herald Square NYC? Any chance you got a picture of it?



yes
no


----------



## seton

LEs in LC boutique NYC


----------



## vesperholly

Cute! Thanks for the pics. I might just drag my friend into an LC in Paris to see what LE bags they have there!


----------



## docswifey

vesperholly said:


> Cute! Thanks for the pics. I might just drag my friend into an LC in Paris to see what LE bags they have there!




Ooohh, please share what you find!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> LEs in LC boutique NYC


 
Thanks for the pics.....very nice!!!  Sure wish I could visit that store!


----------



## vesperholly

docswifey said:


> Ooohh, please share what you find!



Of course


----------



## vesperholly

My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.

This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!  I'd been eyeing a purple Orchideal bag on eBay, but it would've ended up twice the price.

What can I use to protect the canvas? I will be using this to go to work and I know I will spill coffee on it eventually!


----------



## cheidel

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!  I'd been eyeing a purple Orchideal bag on eBay, but it would've ended up twice the price.
> 
> What can I use to protect the canvas? I will be using this to go to work and I know I will spill coffee on it eventually!


 

Very pretty!!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Does Longchamp ever released a Denim version of Le Pliage?


----------



## gie121

Great wall of china large long handle black 



Lm metal large long handle black 



Statue of liberty large long handle taupe 



Petals large long handle navy



Majimaya large long handle taupe

I still have to take photos of my - tree of life navy large lh, eiffel tower navy med shorthandle and the au the halong (sorry if wrong spelling) the one from vietnam? Large longhandle taupe


----------



## cheidel

gie121 said:


> View attachment 2671545
> 
> Great wall of china large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671547
> 
> Lm metal large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671548
> 
> Statue of liberty large long handle taupe
> 
> View attachment 2671550
> 
> Petals large long handle navy
> 
> View attachment 2671552
> 
> Majimaya large long handle taupe
> 
> I still have to take photos of my - tree of life navy large lh, eiffel tower navy med shorthandle and the au the halong (sorry if wrong spelling) the one from vietnam? Large longhandle taupe


 
You have a very lovely LE Collection!!!


----------



## gie121

cheidel said:


> You have a very lovely LE Collection!!!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## mandabear

gie121 said:


> View attachment 2671545
> 
> Great wall of china large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671547
> 
> Lm metal large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671548
> 
> Statue of liberty large long handle taupe
> 
> View attachment 2671550
> 
> Petals large long handle navy
> 
> View attachment 2671552
> 
> Majimaya large long handle taupe
> 
> I still have to take photos of my - tree of life navy large lh, eiffel tower navy med shorthandle and the au the halong (sorry if wrong spelling) the one from vietnam? Large longhandle taupe



I'd love to see your other LEs! I kick myself to this day for not buying the Tree of Life.


----------



## bakeacookie

gie121 said:


> View attachment 2671545
> 
> Great wall of china large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671547
> 
> Lm metal large long handle black
> 
> View attachment 2671548
> 
> Statue of liberty large long handle taupe
> 
> View attachment 2671550
> 
> Petals large long handle navy
> 
> View attachment 2671552
> 
> Majimaya large long handle taupe
> 
> I still have to take photos of my - tree of life navy large lh, eiffel tower navy med shorthandle and the au the halong (sorry if wrong spelling) the one from vietnam? Large longhandle taupe



Awesome collection! All are gorgeous! I wish I could've gotten any of those! Do share the rest of your LEs!


----------



## satine112

Purple Orchideal medium short handle


----------



## cheidel

satine112 said:


> Purple Orchideal medium short handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676053


Lovely, so very pretty!!!!  Did you find it online?


----------



## satine112

cheidel said:


> Lovely, so very pretty!!!!  Did you find it online?



Nordstrom Rack - $99


----------



## StArRsS

Hello everyone! I'm new here.  Can someone tell me how to check if a longchamp year of the horse limited edition bag is authentic? I did't find much information of that bag online...


----------



## EGBDF

StArRsS said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here.  Can someone tell me how to check if a longchamp year of the horse limited edition bag is authentic? I did't find much information of that bag online...



You can post it here, the authenticate this long champ thread-
http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...ongchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html


----------



## seton

liberty in bilberry


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> liberty in bilberry


 
OMG.....gorgeous in bilberry!  Love it, didn't know it was available in that color.  Did you find it at the Flagship store???   It's lovely and the charm is perfect!!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> OMG.....gorgeous in bilberry!  Love it, didn't know it was available in that color.  Did you find it at the Flagship store???   It's lovely and the charm is perfect!!!!



thx.
yes, flagship.
they had the following colors: white, sand, beige, azure, royal blue (indigo?), fushcia, gunmetal, bilberry. Only Macys Herald Sq had red. Bloomies haz Papier. HTH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> thx.
> yes, flagship.
> they had the following colors: white, sand, beige, azure, royal blue (indigo?), fushcia, gunmetal, bilberry. Only Macys Herald Sq had red. Bloomies haz Papier. HTH.



Loving it in bilberry! And didn't know that it comes in so many colors.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> liberty in bilberry



Looks great in billberry!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving it in bilberry! And didn't know that it comes in so many colors.



me neither! thought there was only about 6 colorways so i was surprised.



thedseer said:


> Looks great in billberry!



thx! I think so too!


----------



## Ebby

This is my only Longchamp bag (at the moment!) - my navy limited edition Eiffel Tower le Pliage 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cheidel

Ebby said:


> This is my only Longchamp bag (at the moment!) - my navy limited edition Eiffel Tower le Pliage
> 
> View attachment 2711073
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Love the navy and it looks great on you!!!  I have the same bag in Azure blue.


----------



## Ebby

cheidel said:


> Love the navy and it looks great on you!!!  I have the same bag in Azure blue.




Thanks Cheidel, that's really kind 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Artitude
2. Size (bag & handle) - 1899
3. Season Released - Spring 2010


----------



## LuxeDeb

goldfish19 said:


> These are my beloved Mary Katrantzou limited le pliage bags. I need the travel size and pouch to complete my set! &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630550


 


cheidel said:


> Someone else posted this in this Forum, see the picture of Galeries Lafayette next to the bag....love the black and red....but it was only sold at The Galeries Lafayette!


 

This thread is amazing! I only have 2 solids I use as emergency luggage when I travel. I had no idea they made so many limited editions. These 2 are really knocking my socks off! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## seton

1. Style  - [FONT=tahoma,arial]Ile Aux Pantheres[/FONT]
2. Size (bag & handle) - [FONT=tahoma,arial]1899 579[/FONT]
3. Season Released - Spring 2014

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2772673&stc=1&d=1412713751


----------



## cheidel

LuxeDeb said:


> This thread is amazing! I only have 2 solids I use as emergency luggage when I travel. I had no idea they made so many limited editions. These 2 are really knocking my socks off! Gorgeous!!!


 
Yes, Longchamp had quite a few Limited Edition bags over past and recent seasons.  I was introduced to LC over the summer, and I now have 6 that I love and enjoy carrying.


----------



## bittenbythebag

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Artitude
> 2. Size (bag & handle) - 1899
> 3. Season Released - Spring 2010



This is crazy cool! Love the splash of color on grey. Usually LC use white or black or brown base but this grey is a welcome addition!


----------



## bittenbythebag

My 2014 F/W Longchamp Neo Fantasie in poppy color. Size is the small one.

This is my first LC purchase since 2011.  It's a bright red color but looks dark with dim lighting. The patent handles and flap is stunning.


----------



## pandorabox

bittenbythebag said:


> My 2014 F/W Longchamp Neo Fantasie in poppy color. Size is the small one.
> 
> This is my first LC purchase since 2011.  It's a bright red color but looks dark with dim lighting. The patent handles and flap is stunning.




Oh lovely. She looks stunning!!


----------



## cheidel

bittenbythebag said:


> My 2014 F/W Longchamp Neo Fantasie in poppy color. Size is the small one.
> 
> This is my first LC purchase since 2011.  It's a bright red color but looks dark with dim lighting. The patent handles and flap is stunning.


Beautiful, love the patent trim!


----------



## kularz

i believe this is a limited edition le pliage back in 2012 however i dont know the model name, pls help me identify it as well thanks


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Artitude
> 2. Size (bag & handle) - 1899
> 3. Season Released - Spring 2010




 I lurv the second one dear! I wish I had seen these when they first came out! Too busy with saving for a boilde at the time



seton said:


> 1. Style  - [FONT=tahoma,arial]Ile Aux Pantheres[/FONT]
> 2. Size (bag & handle) - [FONT=tahoma,arial]1899 579[/FONT]
> 3. Season Released - Spring 2014
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today-9541613.jpg




The short handled ones were at the sale today. I didn't bring home a sale bag, though was close to getting that gorgeous roseau leather tote, but the price seemed high even though marked down to 800. Liked the clasp design but I always have an issue when you have to take extra time to unclasp anything other than a snap or clip. Plus the bamboo toggle seemed to already mar the leather around the stamp area. BUT I did come home with a couple of SM white handled totes! Will take a photo when the light is better (as in tomorrow morning)!

So glad there is a separate LC thread now


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> I lurv the second one dear! I wish I had seen these when they first came out! Too busy with saving for a boilde at the time
> 
> The short handled ones were at the sale today. I didn't bring home a sale bag, though was close to getting that gorgeous roseau leather tote, but the price seemed high even though marked down to 800. Liked the clasp design but I always have an issue when you have to take extra time to unclasp anything other than a snap or clip. Plus the bamboo toggle seemed to already mar the leather around the stamp area. BUT I did come home with a couple of SM white handled totes! Will take a photo when the light is better (as in tomorrow morning)!
> 
> So glad there is a separate LC thread now


 
Hullo, darlin' 
Everyone charges a lot for that barenia type leather. Have you seen the Ralph Lauren barenia bags? 
I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage for a couple of seasons and might finally pull the trigger on Sp 2015 since they finally have issued it in a color I really like - Marine. It's the darkest blue, looks a bit like H Indigo.

I got the black SM Pliage. They look so fraiche with the white handles. Cant wait to see yours.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Hullo, darlin'
> Everyone charges a lot for that barenia type leather. Have you seen the Ralph Lauren barenia bags?
> I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage for a couple of seasons and might finally pull the trigger on Sp 2015 since they finally have issued it in a color I really like - Marine. It's the darkest blue, looks a bit like H Indigo.
> 
> I got the black SM Pliage. They look so fraiche with the white handles. Cant wait to see yours.


I have a couple Ralph Lauren bags too, love his bags.    BTW, great bag sale on ralphlauren.com.


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> Hullo, darlin'
> Everyone charges a lot for that barenia type leather. Have you seen the Ralph Lauren barenia bags?
> I've been eyeing the Roseau Heritage for a couple of seasons and might finally pull the trigger on Sp 2015 since they finally have issued it in a color I really like - Marine. It's the darkest blue, looks a bit like H Indigo.
> 
> I got the black SM Pliage. They look so fraiche with the white handles. Cant wait to see yours.



You are a fountain of knowledge my dear *seton*! *LOVE the b/w *- it looks fab too with your gorgy blue wallet too! 

I am still mulling over that Roseau (had no idea it was Barenia leather - the SA's just told me it was not meant for inclement weather) and I did order the RL tote to see if I like it. I will pick up in store at try out first because the description said pressed leather. It did look a bit like Epi LV leather but I like the idea of indigo barenia! 

If you get a chance to provide me with a link to the LC Roseau in the new line it would be so helpful. I do like the strap option too because much of my work requires photo documentation out on sites and LC's totes are as light as they come. I may have to consider a back pack but really have not gone there yet LOL. 

Here are my three latest pliages. For me, they are the perfect travel tote. The large blue is from last summers sale (and a wonderful yellow umbrella which is the same color as the Petit H dog charm). Do not remember the color - it is a pretty Azure/Paradise blue though. The large b/w SM twin to yours (no surprise there) and the silver grey in the medium. I think these are terrific with white handles, though will have to see how long they can remain so....


----------



## palmbeachpink

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!  I'd been eyeing a purple Orchideal bag on eBay, but it would've ended up twice the price.
> 
> What can I use to protect the canvas? I will be using this to go to work and I know I will spill coffee on it eventually!



I just saw this darshan print in the rectangular shopper tote version at off Saks, it was $450 on clearance w/40% off (this is only for a few days, then back to clearance price?!?) was surprised at "clearance" price.....they might even still have the totes like above, you can ask them to do a search -  I've only been to the off Saks store a few times but the higher end items I've seen have been a mess! there was a stunning Chanel tweed jacket that had holes all over it from numerous security tags + a Valentino bag with rockstuds that was falling apart and both were almost at full retail price, I don't get this store! 

I have this canvas print in short straps and love it! did you ever coat it?



--------

I was so mad at myself for not picking up the LE Azur Statue of Liberty when it went on sale! Just happened to be in the Longchamp section at bloomies and it found me! so happy! 

has anyone looked at the sale at Longchamp store?  anything look good?!?


----------



## palmbeachpink

lanit said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge my dear *seton*! *LOVE the b/w *- it looks fab too with your gorgy blue wallet too!
> 
> I am still mulling over that Roseau (had no idea it was Barenia leather - the SA's just told me it was not meant for inclement weather) and I did order the RL tote to see if I like it. I will pick up in store at try out first because the description said pressed leather. It did look a bit like Epi LV leather but I like the idea of indigo barenia!
> 
> If you get a chance to provide me with a link to the LC Roseau in the new line it would be so helpful. I do like the strap option too because much of my work requires photo documentation out on sites and LC's totes are as light as they come. I may have to consider a back pack but really have not gone there yet LOL.
> 
> Here are my three latest pliages. For me, they are the perfect travel tote. The large blue is from last summers sale (and a wonderful yellow umbrella which is the same color as the Petit H dog charm). Do not remember the color - it is a pretty Azure/Paradise blue though. The large b/w SM twin to yours (no surprise there) and the silver grey in the medium. I think these are terrific with white handles, though will have to see how long they can remain so....



lanit, such pretty pliages! I need to be a triplet on b/w! love the petit h charm too! all so pretty! 

i am not a fan of backpacks really at all but I just saw a girl wearing a black LC one! it was really pretty! if I can find a link to the one I will post just in case you go there!! 

which tote did you pick up? LC is doing an Epi type leather? you must post a pic! 

I love the Roseau dearly and it would be amazing with a strap, mine are quite the senior citizens but still as nice as when new! if a strap is an option I would consider waiting esp with taking a lot of photos!! 

just looked inside my pliage Statue of Liberty and it's made in France, feels like the good old days! wow!


----------



## seton

lanit said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge my dear *seton*! *LOVE the b/w *- it looks fab too with your gorgy blue wallet too!
> 
> I am still mulling over that Roseau (had no idea it was Barenia leather - the SA's just told me it was not meant for inclement weather) and I did order the RL tote to see if I like it. I will pick up in store at try out first because the description said pressed leather. It did look a bit like Epi LV leather but I like the idea of indigo barenia!
> 
> If you get a chance to provide me with a link to the LC Roseau in the new line it would be so helpful. I do like the strap option too because much of my work requires photo documentation out on sites and LC's totes are as light as they come. I may have to consider a back pack but really have not gone there yet LOL.
> 
> Here are my three latest pliages. For me, they are the perfect travel tote. The large blue is from last summers sale (and a wonderful yellow umbrella which is the same color as the Petit H dog charm). Do not remember the color - it is a pretty Azure/Paradise blue though. The large b/w SM twin to yours (no surprise there) and the silver grey in the medium. I think these are terrific with white handles, though will have to see how long they can remain so....



You are in luck, GF. I took a pic of the marine/navy Roseau w/ strap. It was in the blu section and u can compare the color with the blue bag next to it. I would not pull the bamboo toggle thru the loop and just let it drop down the back as everyone do with the strap on their clemence Evelyne for everyday use.

The gris SM and PetitH looks perfect with your divine jaune Pytheas. I really am kicking myself for missing the PH 3 yrs ago. 



palmbeachpink said:


> lanit, such pretty pliages! I need to be a triplet on b/w! love the petit h charm too! all so pretty!
> 
> just looked inside my pliage Statue of Liberty and it's made in France, feels like the good old days! wow!




all SE and personalized Pliages are still made in F. 
I got the Papier Statue during the sale too.


----------



## cheidel

lanit said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge my dear *seton*! *LOVE the b/w *- it looks fab too with your gorgy blue wallet too!
> 
> I am still mulling over that Roseau (had no idea it was Barenia leather - the SA's just told me it was not meant for inclement weather) and I did order the RL tote to see if I like it. I will pick up in store at try out first because the description said pressed leather. It did look a bit like Epi LV leather but I like the idea of indigo barenia!
> 
> If you get a chance to provide me with a link to the LC Roseau in the new line it would be so helpful. I do like the strap option too because much of my work requires photo documentation out on sites and LC's totes are as light as they come. I may have to consider a back pack but really have not gone there yet LOL.
> 
> Here are my three latest pliages. For me, they are the perfect travel tote. The large blue is from last summers sale (and a wonderful yellow umbrella which is the same color as the Petit H dog charm). Do not remember the color - it is a pretty Azure/Paradise blue though. The large b/w SM twin to yours (no surprise there) and the silver grey in the medium. I think these are terrific with white handles, though will have to see how long they can remain so....


All are very pretty!  The yellow dog charm adds a nice pop of color too!


----------



## crappie

My 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie 







with long shoulder strap...


----------



## MahoganyQT

crappie said:


> My 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with long shoulder strap...




Gorgeous!


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> You are in luck, GF. I took a pic of the marine/navy Roseau w/ strap. It was in the blu section and u can compare the color with the blue bag next to it. I would not pull the bamboo toggle thru the loop and just let it drop down the back as everyone do with the strap on their clemence Evelyne for everyday use.
> 
> The gris SM and PetitH looks perfect with your divine jaune Pytheas. I really am kicking myself for missing the PH 3 yrs ago.
> all SE and personalized Pliages are still made in F.
> I got the Papier Statue during the sale too.



OOH, from what I can tell,it does look very similar to indigo Barenia! Now it is tough waiting another year or six months maybe for these to go on sale! I really love the ebony on sale right now too. It was interesting the way it changed colors depending on lighting. It looked dark brown and then charcoal and then a hint of deepest mahogany at times. And now I think the price is not so bad either for the Quality. Thanks for sharing your spy pic. petit H is still around, there are those cute Dolphins, sea horses and elephants this past year. Am sure something will suit though I only got these because of their likeness to my pup.



palmbeachpink said:


> lanit, such pretty pliages! I need to be a triplet on b/w! love the petit h charm too! all so pretty!
> 
> i am not a fan of backpacks really at all but I just saw a girl wearing a black LC one! it was really pretty! if I can find a link to the one I will post just in case you go there!!
> 
> which tote did you pick up? LC is doing an Epi type leather? you must post a pic!
> 
> I love the Roseau dearly and it would be amazing with a strap, mine are quite the senior citizens but still as nice as when new! if a strap is an option I would consider waiting esp with taking a lot of photos!!
> 
> just looked inside my pliage Statue of Liberty and it's made in France, feels like the good old days! wow!



Thanks palmbeachpink!  I ordered a Ralph Lauren tote from Nordstrom because I was unsure of leather quality, though they are less expensive on the RL site but final,sale so cannot be returned. I wanted the deep blue at second suggestion. But now seeing the Roseau I her photo I may wait until the LC marine is available. I liked the weight and proprotion on me. Though the ebony is super tempting to me.



cheidel said:


> All are very pretty!  The yellow dog charm adds a nice pop of color too!



Thank you cheidel! The SM collection is so much fun. I'd love the multicolored white, but am really concerned about it getting dirty on all that white area on the sides! It sure would be a special fab bag to have though.


----------



## seton

crappie said:


> My 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie
> 
> 
> with long shoulder strap...




Very sporty, congrats! 






lanit said:


> OOH, from what I can tell,it does look very similar to indigo Barenia! Now it is tough waiting another year or six months maybe for these to go on sale! I really love the ebony on sale right now too. It was interesting the way it changed colors depending on lighting. It looked dark brown and then charcoal and then a hint of deepest mahogany at times. And now I think the price is not so bad either for the Quality. Thanks for sharing your spy pic. petit H is still around, there are those cute Dolphins, sea horses and elephants this past year. Am sure something will suit though I only got these because of their likeness to my pup.



Some ideas. . . .

1. The Roseaus might go to 50% off in the second wk of the LC sale. They usually sell out before they get to second markdown tho. Esp in the 35cm size with strap.

2. If you are interested in the Taupe Roseau, which is not on sale in LC shop, I can give u a lead about where it is on sale.


----------



## lanit

seton said:


> Very sporty, congrats!
> 
> Some ideas. . . .
> 
> 1. The Roseaus might go to 50% off in the second wk of the LC sale. They usually sell out before they get to second markdown tho. Esp in the 35cm size with strap.
> 
> 2. If you are interested in the Taupe Roseau, which is not on sale in LC shop, I can give u a lead about where it is on sale.



I'll keep a lookout then - thanks for this tidbit. 



crappie said:


> My 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with long shoulder strap...



Love these colors together! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tastangan

crappie said:


> My 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with long shoulder strap...




Lovely! What kind of material is it?


----------



## crappie

tastangan said:


> Lovely! What kind of material is it?


I'm not really sure, but the SA said its similar to the neos. But it's definitely not the nylon from the pliages nor canvas.


----------



## CaliZTA

Could someone please tell me if there is currently a limited edition Longchamp in Japan? My MIL is there & I don't want to send her on a wild goose chase


----------



## cheidel

CaliZTA said:


> Could someone please tell me if there is currently a limited edition Longchamp in Japan? My MIL is there & I don't want to send her on a wild goose chase


I suggest you ask Seton, she is very knowledgeable about Longchamp.


----------



## seton

Who? Me?

I dunno. The Miyagima SE should still be around but it's after Xmas and everything might be sold out. Your MIL should just ask for the Made Just for Japan stuff.


----------



## lanit

Oops sorry wrong thread.


----------



## sleepykris

crappie said:


> I'm not really sure, but the SA said its similar to the neos. But it's definitely not the nylon from the pliages nor canvas.



I saw this in person today and touched the material. I would agree that it seems like the same material as the neo.


----------



## Sonnet34

I am loving all of these LEs... I had no idea! Now I desperately want to own one so I'm not just like the hordes of everyone else using the same LP. 
Ugh, why must I be so late to join the party?!


----------



## cheidel

Sonnet34 said:


> I am loving all of these LEs... I had no idea! Now I desperately want to own one so I'm not just like the hordes of everyone else using the same LP.
> Ugh, why must I be so late to join the party?!


Better late than never!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Sonnet34 said:


> I am loving all of these LEs... I had no idea! Now I desperately want to own one so I'm not just like the hordes of everyone else using the same LP.
> Ugh, why must I be so late to join the party?!



You'll have so many to choose from. And as time goes by you'll live it more because it's a kimited edition. Good luck with your first LE bag!


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Le Pliage Losange
2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 2605 ($255), 1899 ($280), 1623, 3700 ($65)
3. Colors - Red (gold HW), Mint (nickel HW)
4. Season Released - F/W 2014
5. Notes - Patent handles, Microfiber


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Le Pliage Néo Fantaisie
2. Sizes (bag & handle) -  1899 ($235), 1512 ($245), 1515 ($260), 1630 ($280)
3. Colors - Poppy, Iron
4. Season Released - F/W 2014
5. Notes - Patent handles


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Tribu
2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1899, 1623, 1624
3. Colors - Terracotta, Kaki
4. Season Released - Spring 2014
5. Notes - Muslin


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Le Pliage Zodiac x Jeremy Scott
2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624 ($385)
3. Colors - Orange
4. Season Released - Sp 2015


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Mad Balls x Jeremy Scott
2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624-421020 ($385)
3. Colors - Turquoise
4. Season Released - 2014


----------



## alison_elle

cheidel said:


> There is also the Great Wall of China bag!  Not sure about any other Landmark bags.  I would love to have another past Limited Edition Le Pliage the Galeries Lafayette below from 2010, very pretty bag.  Love your Statue of Liberty bag!!!



Late to the party but this is a pic of me/my bag! 

So I thought I'd post a few more pics of my 2010 LE Galeries Lafayette...


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Le Pliage Zodiac x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624 ($385)
> 3. Colors - Orange
> 4. Season Released - Sp 2015


Seton, thanks for posting....always love seeing your pics!  That JS Zodiac Duffle is calling my name!


----------



## cheidel

alison_elle said:


> Late to the party but this is a pic of me/my bag!
> 
> So I thought I'd post a few more pics of my 2010 LE Galeries Lafayette...


Gorgeous bag!  I sure hate I was not aware of Longchamp when that LE was launched, would have loved it in black.   It looks great on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

alison_elle said:


> Late to the party but this is a pic of me/my bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd post a few more pics of my 2010 LE Galeries Lafayette...




Gorgeous!!


----------



## SofiaC

alison_elle said:


> Late to the party but this is a pic of me/my bag!
> 
> So I thought I'd post a few more pics of my 2010 LE Galeries Lafayette...


Ooh.. I'm green w envy.. I'd luv to own dis LE bag.


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Autour de ha long
2. Sizes (bag & handle) -  1899 ($215), 2605 ($175), 1623
3. Colors - Paper, Chocolate
4. Season Released - Sp 2012
5. Notes - Embroidered, Leather patch

More in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-tote-bag-autour-de-ha-long-725612.html


----------



## vanillasky012

alison_elle said:


> Late to the party but this is a pic of me/my bag!
> 
> So I thought I'd post a few more pics of my 2010 LE Galeries Lafayette...



Ooooh! This is gorgeous!! Very nice bag.


----------



## vanillasky012

I am eyeing to get the limited edition Longchamp Art Deco. Does this bag really doesn't have a pocket inside? Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

vanillasky012 said:


> I am eyeing to get the limited edition Longchamp Art Deco. Does this bag really doesn't have a pocket inside? Thanks!


The pocket is in the back, instead of the front.  But I use a purse organizer in all of my LC bags which adds structure and lots of pockets!


----------



## cheidel

*Sarah Morris for Longchamp Le Pliage*
In celebration of the Le Pliages 20 th anniversary, Longchamp has turned to the artist Sarah Morris to reinterpret the iconic bag.
She redesigned the nylon Le Pliage ® bag to create a white bag, reproducing an extract from the painting Total Annual Solar Eclipse. Le Pliage ® Palette is available in a rainbow of colors, which are precisely Sarah Morris area of work. The artist has created eight bespoke shades, all available with white or black handles.



Banana Yellow



Orange



Robin's Egg Blue



Blue​ 




Light Grey​ 










Pink



Black​ 








*Le Pliage ® SM Palette Shopping Tote*
(2605489) Size: 25x25x14 cm​ 









*Le Pliage Eclipse Tote Bag Multicolor*
Size: 31x30x19 cm​


----------



## vanillasky012

cheidel said:


> The pocket is in the back, instead of the front.  But I use a purse organizer in all of my LC bags which adds structure and lots of pockets!



I see. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## seton

vanillasky012 said:


> I see. Thanks for letting me know!




Actually, I think you were right in the first place. Art Deco does NOT come with pocket.


----------



## dott

cheidel - thanks for the color palette of new SM bags. The option of a black handle with those colors is wonderful.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Actually, I think you were right in the first place. Art Deco does NOT come with pocket.




Right....I saw Mary's YouTube video today (I think that's her name), she is selling her Art Deco and it has no pocket.  Thanks for the info.!!!!


----------



## vanillasky012

seton said:


> Actually, I think you were right in the first place. Art Deco does NOT come with pocket.



Thanks for clearing this Seton. A friend of mine is selling her Art Deco and I was a bit worried because she said the bag does not have a pocket inside. Will consider in checking the bag and posting it here if its authentic. Thank you!


----------



## vanillasky012

cheidel said:


> Right....I saw Mary's YouTube video today (I think that's her name), she is selling her Art Deco and it has no pocket.  Thanks for the info.!!!!



Thanks too cheidel


----------



## Anya20

I love the Noel Xmas pliage!


----------



## Shopzaholic

My limited edition LCs 

1. Style: Orchideal
2. Size: Medium Short Handle
3. Color: Green

1. Style: LM Metal
2. Size: Medium Short Handle
3. Color: Noir

1. Style: Autour de Halong
2. Size: Medium Short Handle
3. Color: Papier


----------



## Shopzaholic

Still waiting for more LEs: Cage Aux Oiseaux in both lagoon and pale pink


----------



## vanillasky012

Shopzaholic said:


> My limited edition LCs
> 
> 1. Style: Orchideal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Green
> 
> 1. Style: LM Metal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Noir
> 
> 1. Style: Autour de Halong
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Papier



They're pretty!


----------



## Shopzaholic

vanillasky012 said:


> They're pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Shopzaholic said:


> My limited edition LCs
> 
> 1. Style: Orchideal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Green
> 
> 1. Style: LM Metal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Noir
> 
> 1. Style: Autour de Halong
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Papier


Lovely LE collection, the black LM SH is on my wish list!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Shopzaholic said:


> My limited edition LCs
> 
> 1. Style: Orchideal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Green
> 
> 1. Style: LM Metal
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Noir
> 
> 1. Style: Autour de Halong
> 2. Size: Medium Short Handle
> 3. Color: Papier



Love the Autour de Halong!


----------



## JenW

does anyone have the Jeremy Scott BONES canvas bag?


----------



## baglici0us

1. Apache Le Pliage 
2. Medium in long handle
3. Black
4. Season Released - 2011 I think?

LH LP Apache - my absolute favourite. I'm so glad I let the SA talk me into buying this as I was on the fence at first. It goes with everything and I've used it nearly daily for years. It's showing a little wear now - the feathers have gone all curly and I've retired it from daily use now because I don't want it to get worse.


----------



## baglici0us

1. Mary Katranzou for Longchamp Le Pliage 
2. Large (travel tote) in short handle
3. Print
4. Season Released - 2012

SH LP Mary Katranzou - Mary is my favourite designer and I love this print. There's a pretty cool video here that shows how she got the inspiration for the designs.


----------



## baglici0us

Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).


----------



## cheidel

baglici0us said:


> Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).
> 
> View attachment 2900178


 
Love all of your bags, especially the Mary Katranzou bag!!!  All are lovely!  I have the large LH Eiffel in azure blue.


----------



## baglici0us

^ Thanks cheidel. I'm looking forward to growing my collection - these bags are just so fun and practical.


----------



## tastangan

baglici0us said:


> 1. Apache Le Pliage
> 
> 2. Medium in long handle
> 
> 3. Black
> 
> 4. Season Released - 2011 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> LH LP Apache - my absolute favourite. I'm so glad I let the SA talk me into buying this as I was on the fence at first. It goes with everything and I've used it nearly daily for years. It's showing a little wear now - the feathers have gone all curly and I've retired it from daily use now because I don't want it to get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900172




I think it's from the 2011 F/W season.


----------



## MahoganyQT

baglici0us said:


> Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).
> 
> View attachment 2900178




Great bags!


----------



## vanillasky012

baglici0us said:


> 1. Apache Le Pliage
> 2. Medium in long handle
> 3. Black
> 4. Season Released - 2011 I think?
> 
> LH LP Apache - my absolute favourite. I'm so glad I let the SA talk me into buying this as I was on the fence at first. It goes with everything and I've used it nearly daily for years. It's showing a little wear now - the feathers have gone all curly and I've retired it from daily use now because I don't want it to get worse.
> 
> View attachment 2900171
> 
> View attachment 2900172











baglici0us said:


> 1. Mary Katranzou for Longchamp Le Pliage
> 2. Large (travel tote) in short handle
> 3. Print
> 4. Season Released - 2012
> 
> SH LP Mary Katranzou - Mary is my favourite designer and I love this print. There's a pretty cool video here that shows how she got the inspiration for the designs.
> 
> View attachment 2900173
> 
> View attachment 2900174











baglici0us said:


> Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).
> 
> View attachment 2900178



Beautiful bags you have there. Congrats on your collection


----------



## goldfish19

baglici0us said:


> 1. Mary Katranzou for Longchamp Le Pliage
> 2. Large (travel tote) in short handle
> 3. Print
> 4. Season Released - 2012
> 
> SH LP Mary Katranzou - Mary is my favourite designer and I love this print. There's a pretty cool video here that shows how she got the inspiration for the designs.
> 
> View attachment 2900173
> 
> View attachment 2900174



It's my favorite too!


----------



## Mariapia

goldfish19 said:


> It's my favorite too!




Here is mine and my favourite too!&#128525;


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> Here is mine and my favourite too!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900744


 
Oh, I love yours too..........wished I had been introduced to LC when that LE was launched, love the smooth leather trim.  So whimsical and colorful. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

baglici0us said:


> 1. Apache Le Pliage
> 2. Medium in long handle
> 3. Black
> 4. Season Released - 2011 I think?
> 
> LH LP Apache - my absolute favourite. I'm so glad I let the SA talk me into buying this as I was on the fence at first. It goes with everything and I've used it nearly daily for years. It's showing a little wear now - the feathers have gone all curly and I've retired it from daily use now because I don't want it to get worse.





baglici0us said:


> 1. Mary Katranzou for Longchamp Le Pliage
> 2. Large (travel tote) in short handle
> 3. Print
> 4. Season Released - 2012
> 
> SH LP Mary Katranzou - Mary is my favourite designer and I love this print. There's a pretty cool video here that shows how she got the inspiration for the designs.





baglici0us said:


> Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).



These are fabulous bags, each so pretty and unique. 



cheidel said:


> Oh, I love yours too..........wished I had been introduced to LC when that LE was launched, love the smooth leather trim.  So whimsical and colorful. Enjoy!!!!



*cheidel*, I feel the same way about LE from season's past but at least we're here now in the LC world!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> These are fabulous bags, each so pretty and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> *cheidel*, I feel the same way about LE from season's past but at least we're here now in the LC world!


LOL.....you are right!       But I would have loved that LE Mary Karantzou tote, and the colorful LE Jeremy Scott large keyboard travel duffel!!!!


----------



## Mailai

Woohoo &#128512; just reserved the Le Pliage Cage Aux Oiseaux Lagoon and Pink. I will probably only keep lagoon &#128077;


----------



## Mailai




----------



## baglici0us

MahoganyQT said:


> Great bags!


Thanks!


----------



## baglici0us

vanillasky012 said:


> Beautiful bags you have there. Congrats on your collection


Thanks! I'm looking forward to getting another Eiffel Tower bag with long handles and a Statue of Liberty bag.


----------



## baglici0us

Mariapia said:


> Here is mine and my favourite too!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900744



Your tote looks gorgeous! Wish I managed to get that size - I think I would use it more than my travel tote but by the time I got to the store everything had sold and only the travel tote size was left. Mary Katranzou is such a genius with her prints.


----------



## baglici0us

Glitter_pixie said:


> These are fabulous bags, each so pretty and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> *cheidel*, I feel the same way about LE from season's past but at least we're here now in the LC world!


Thanks - I just love all of Longchamps limited editions... It's such a fun way to spice up a classic design. I wish that they would do more designer collaborations. We should actually start a thread where we put together a wish list of designers we would love Longchamp to collaborate with and maybe our wishes could become reality?

My wish list would be:
1) Designer: Another Mary Katranzou collaboration (after all they do heaps of Jeremy Scott collabs)
2) Artist: Takashi Murakami - he did such a great job with LV, I'd love to see his designs on a Longchamp
3) Architect: Frank Gehry - no stranger to collaborations (Tiffany & Co, LV etc)

**Edit: To prevent this thread from going off topic, I'm going to set up a thread in the forum. Feel free to chime in with your favourite dream collabs!


----------



## baglici0us

Mailai said:


> Woohoo &#128512; just reserved the Le Pliage Cage Aux Oiseaux Lagoon and Pink. I will probably only keep lagoon &#128077;


Congrats! Would love to see photos when your bags arrive.  I love the heart detail on the other side of the bags.


----------



## seton

I think I found a pic of the elusive *Mt Fuji* version. Hope one of our members will finally get one.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I think I found a pic of the elusive *Mt Fuji* version. Hope one of our members will finally get one.


Omg......love it, especially the beige.  Seton, I didn't know this one even existed, thank you so much for always sharing these lovely pics that just make be drool.....heehee!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

seton said:


> I think I found a pic of the elusive *Mt Fuji* version. Hope one of our members will finally get one.



oooh.. love the design.. especially the coral(?) color


----------



## catsinthebag

I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672



That's beautiful.

It's Le Pliage BD (Bande Dessinee) from 2008. The design is adapted from Robert Wagt.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> It's Le Pliage BD (Bande Dessinee) from 2008. The design is adapted from Robert Wagt.



Ah, Seton, I had a feeling you would know! Thank you! 

I started buying LC before I joined tPF, and even then, there was no LC forum. So I just bought what I liked and didn't really pay attention to what it was called. The little dog peeking around the side of this one was what got me!


----------



## tastangan

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672




I love this!


----------



## vanillasky012

seton said:


> I think I found a pic of the elusive *Mt Fuji* version. Hope one of our members will finally get one.



Wow. These are pretty. I also hope one from us can get this so we can have a closer look.


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672


 


I love it, such an interesting design!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic!  Seton is our Longchamp guru, when I have a LC question, I just ask her!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> It's Le Pliage BD (Bande Dessinee) from 2008. The design is adapted from Robert Wagt.


 
Seton you are the Longchamp expert IMO, when I have a LC question, I just ask you!


----------



## lizziejean3

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672


Beautiful !!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?




That's really cool!


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's really cool!



Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> I think I found a pic of the elusive *Mt Fuji* version. Hope one of our members will finally get one.







catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672




Great bags! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Champs-Elysees x Jeremy Scott
2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624
3. Colors - one colorway
4. Season Released - Dec 2014
5. Notes - only avail in Paris

Jean Cassegrain, Longchamps CEO, holding Jeremy Scott's limited-edition  Paris Postcard bag, made especially for the Champs-Élysées opening.


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Champs-Elysees x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624
> 3. Colors - one colorway
> 4. Season Released - Dec 2014
> 5. Notes - only avail in Paris
> 
> Jean Cassegrain, Longchamps CEO, holding Jeremy Scott's limited-edition  Paris Postcard bag, made especially for the Champs-Élysées opening.




Wow! I love them! I have just emailed a Parisian friend![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Champs-Elysees x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624
> 3. Colors - one colorway
> 4. Season Released - Dec 2014
> 5. Notes - only avail in Paris
> 
> Jean Cassegrain, Longchamps CEO, holding Jeremy Scott's limited-edition  Paris Postcard bag, made especially for the Champs-Élysées opening.


 
I love it!!!  I want it!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love them! I have just emailed a Parisian friend![emoji173]&#65039;




She went to the Longchamp store this morning and loved the bag.
Price is 220.


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> She went to the Longchamp store this morning and loved the bag.
> Price is 220.




How much USD?


----------



## mandabear

cheidel said:


> How much USD?



About $231 at today's exchange rate.


----------



## mandabear

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Champs-Elysees x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Sizes (bag & handle) - 1624
> 3. Colors - one colorway
> 4. Season Released - Dec 2014
> 5. Notes - only avail in Paris
> 
> Jean Cassegrain, Longchamps CEO, holding Jeremy Scott's limited-edition  Paris Postcard bag, made especially for the Champs-Élysées opening.



I want this!


----------



## cheidel

mandabear said:


> About $231 at today's exchange rate.


Thanks!


----------



## MMaiko

mandabear said:


> I want this!



Gosh, so do I!   I searched last night to see if I could order one.  




  Hi All - is there a place for introductions or do I just jump right in?  I thought I saw a thread somewhere but now I can't find it.  Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

MMaiko said:


> Gosh, so do I!   I searched last night to see if I could order one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All - is there a place for introductions or do I just jump right in?  I thought I saw a thread somewhere but now I can't find it.  Thanks!




It's not available on Longchamp website. The only J'Scott they have is the one with the zodiac signs print. Same price, 220.


----------



## MMaiko

Thank you for the info Mariapia.


----------



## cheidel

MMaiko said:


> Thank you for the info Mariapia.


I think it's only available in Paris.    I love it too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mariapia said:


> She went to the Longchamp store this morning and loved the bag.
> Price is 220.



Ooo...which Longchamp store in Paris?


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ooo...which Longchamp store in Paris?




The one on the Champs Elysées, Glitter_pixie!
Lucky girl! I used to live in Paris and miss the place so much!
So whenever I want some information about a new bag... my friend goes to the store and tells me everything about it![emoji3]


----------



## amimomu

My colleague has this new le pliage tote bag. It has a gun on the front. Anyone know what's the name of the collection?


----------



## seton

amimomu said:


> My colleague has this new le pliage tote bag. It has a gun on the front. Anyone know what's the name of the collection?




Hi, :welcome2:

It's called *Le Pliage Bang*.

Get it in your country because it's not available in France or the USA.


----------



## amimomu

seton said:


> Hi, :welcome2:
> 
> It's called *Le Pliage Bang*.
> 
> Get it in your country because it's not available in France or the USA.




I shall take a look around the store this weekend


----------



## cheidel

LE large LH Eiffel tote in azure.....first time out in quite a while!


----------



## dreva

Does anyone know what series is this beautiful treasure? 

Pict taken from fb


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Does anyone know what series is this beautiful treasure?
> 
> Pict taken from fb



why didnt u just ask the FB group where u got it from?

Anyway, from LC's FB:


*In 2009, Longchamp released Le Pliage Ballerines designed by Jeremy Scott, Charles Anastase, and the design duo Bless!*


----------



## dreva

seton said:


> why didnt u just ask the FB group where u got it from?
> 
> Anyway, from LC's FB:
> 
> 
> *In 2009, Longchamp released Le Pliage Ballerines designed by Jeremy Scott, Charles Anastase, and the design duo Bless!*



Thanks alot seton &#128522; I know you would know it best! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## EvyEvy

Dear all, 

I've got this LC from a second market last month. 
Does anyone have this (LC Kilt, white) also? 

- Could you please share its detail picture(s) especially the clear tag, because mine has no tags, and no store receipt also. 
I want to know its serial number. 
- What is the colour of its card? White or green?

Thank you very much


----------



## MMaiko

dreva said:


> Does anyone know what series is this beautiful treasure?
> 
> Pict taken from fb



Love the ballet slippers!


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Charles Anastase x LC
2. Size - 1623
3. Color - White
4. Season Released - F/W 2009
5. Note - illustrations of Persian cats

LC spokesmodel Alexa Chung with hers.


----------



## Mariapia

What a gorgeous bag, Seton! Had I known about it, I would have grabbed it in a second! I used to have a wonderful Persian cat![emoji7][emoji18]


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Charles Anastase x LC
> 2. Size - 1623
> 3. Color - White
> 4. Season Released - F/W 2009
> 5. Note - illustrations of Persian cats
> 
> LC spokesmodel Alexa Chung with hers.


I've been hunting for this bag forever. I luv cats. They r a part of my life.


----------



## tflowers921

Ordered this beauty last night, happy birthday to me


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2939618
> 
> Ordered this beauty last night, happy birthday to me


Happy Birthday!  And congrats, it's a very pretty LP.


----------



## Mininana

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2939618
> 
> Ordered this beauty last night, happy birthday to me




This is so gorgeous it made me check the website and I see it's only available in lagoon in France! I'm going to try to get one when I go next week


----------



## LVBagLady

Just got mine today. Ordered it from Bloomingdales on Monday.  Got the Friends and Family discount.


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Happy Birthday!  And congrats, it's a very pretty LP.



Thanks! My birthday is actually in August but this was selling out so quickly! I've learned not to wait on a limited edition LC!


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> Just got mine today. Ordered it from Bloomingdales on Monday.  Got the Friends and Family discount.


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2939618
> 
> Ordered this beauty last night, happy birthday to me


Congrats, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks! My birthday is actually in August but this was selling out so quickly! I've learned not to wait on a limited edition LC!




Are you going to wait till your BD in Aug to use it? Lol

Congrats! You will love it...such a pretty bag.


----------



## tflowers921

Lol glitter_pixie I'm actually going to try! I can't wait, it looks so gorgeous!!!


----------



## MMaiko

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2939618
> 
> Ordered this beauty last night, happy birthday to me



Happy (early) Birthday to you!  *giggle*  I wouldn't be able to wait to carry it, it's such a great bag for spring.


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks MMaiko! I'm going to try but no guarantees lol


----------



## LVBagLady

Bloomingdales has the Longchamp Oiseaux in stock again. I just ordered the Lagoon.  I got the pink on Weds.


----------



## seton

1. white/navy 1623
2. paper/taupe 1899
3. beige/black 1899
4. coral/black 1899


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> 1. white/navy 1623
> 2. paper/taupe 1899
> 3. beige/black 1899
> 4. coral/black 1899


Wow!!!  Very lovely collection of Statues....!!!  Congrats...you have one for every day of the week!


----------



## seton

baglici0us said:


> Beige Eiffel Tower SH LP  (a little beat up now - it's pretty old).
> 
> View attachment 2900178




this pic was stolen by seller on IG.
do not buy from www.facebook.com/authenticspot

https://instagram.com/p/00D1lzCciI/?taken-by=authentic_spot


----------



## pbnjam

I have a friend who is going to Japan at the end of the month. Does anyone know if there is any limited edition Japanese LP to look out for? TIA!


----------



## tflowers921

Seton if you ever get bored of your paper liberty let this NYer know [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MMaiko

pbnjam said:


> I have a friend who is going to Japan at the end of the month. Does anyone know if there is any limited edition Japanese LP to look out for? TIA!



I can't give you an answer but I'd give anything to get my hands on the Miyajima bag.  My husband and kids went there for vacation when we lived in Japan 10 years ago, it would be so special to me to have one.  I don't know when it came out or if it's available but I've seen pictures of it.  Oh what I'd give to get one!


----------



## pbnjam

MMaiko said:


> I can't give you an answer but I'd give anything to get my hands on the Miyajima bag.  My husband and kids went there for vacation when we lived in Japan 10 years ago, it would be so special to me to have one.  I don't know when it came out or if it's available but I've seen pictures of it.  Oh what I'd give to get one!



Ok after looking through this thread I found pictures of Miyajima. I think it looks very pretty and I would like to visit Japan someday. I hope you can find one too!


----------



## MMaiko

pbnjam said:


> Ok after looking through this thread I found pictures of Miyajima. I think it looks very pretty and I would like to visit Japan someday. I hope you can find one too!



Thanks, I'm working on it. 
 Ya'll will be the first to know if I get my hands on one.


----------



## Inferknight

Would it be too late to find a birdcage LC in boutiques?


----------



## tflowers921

Inferknight said:


> Would it be too late to find a birdcage LC in boutiques?



They seem to be coming back in stock in other stores (Nordstrom, bloomies) but the longchamp website still doesn't have them. The stores do tend to have a bit more inventory than the website. I ordered mine from Nordstrom


----------



## Inferknight

tflowers921 said:


> They seem to be coming back in stock in other stores (Nordstrom, bloomies) but the longchamp website still doesn't have them. The stores do tend to have a bit more inventory than the website. I ordered mine from Nordstrom



Thanks! I'll keep my eyes peeled. I really want that light pink one! Just found out about them yesterday  I'll ask at my local boutique as well.


----------



## rachelkitty

Hi everyone! This is my first post in the LC forum. I just saw some pictures of the beautiful Sarah Morris collection LPs and I really want to get one or a few of them. Am I too late? Does anyone know where I can still find them? I looked on eBay and there are just a few eclipse ones listed. I'm more interested in the solid color ones with black or white handles and flap. Thank you!


----------



## dreva

MMaiko said:


> Thanks, I'm working on it.
> Ya'll will be the first to know if I get my hands on one.


Are you visiting Japan? I want the JP limited ed too, do you know where i can find it? And about the price range? 

Thanks


----------



## seton

rachelkitty said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post in the LC forum. I just saw some pictures of the beautiful Sarah Morris collection LPs and I really want to get one or a few of them. Am I too late? Does anyone know where I can still find them? I looked on eBay and there are just a few eclipse ones listed. I'm more interested in the solid color ones with black or white handles and flap. Thank you!





Hi! Welcome to the forum!

The SMs are no longer offered on the website but there is stock in the boutiques. You need to go to one or phone order.


----------



## MMaiko

dreva said:


> Are you visiting Japan? I want the JP limited ed too, do you know where i can find it? And about the price range?
> 
> Thanks



Unfortunately, no I'm not visiting.  (I *SO* wish I was though!)   I have friends that live there but I need to look online for a boutique.  I'm afraid there won't be one on the island where they live.   No idea where to find it or the cost but if I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## tflowers921

What's everyone's opinion on this one, I'm debating it but worried that it's slightly inappropriate lol


----------



## rachelkitty

seton said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> The SMs are no longer offered on the website but there is stock in the boutiques. You need to go to one or phone order.




Thank you so much! I will def check them out at a boutique, there is one near me


----------



## bakeacookie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2950464
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on this one, I'm debating it but worried that it's slightly inappropriate lol




I'm wishing I didn't pass on it, I think it's pretty kick-butt! Haha I think it's cool.


----------



## tflowers921

That's what I'm thinking too! Bakeacookie I think I'm gonna pass on it but there's one on eBay now & the bid is only $99!


----------



## bakeacookie

tflowers921 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too! Bakeacookie I think I'm gonna pass on it but there's one on eBay now & the bid is only $99!




Thanks for letting me know, but it would've been cheaper if I had gotten it in London. Haha. So I think I'll pass. 

Hope a tpfer gets it!


----------



## seton

I hope not bc it's prob a fake!


----------



## tflowers921

You think???


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I hope not bc it's prob a fake!




Really? That's quick. Is it a fake for sure, because it's reporting time if it is.


----------



## tflowers921

I don't know how to tell!!!


----------



## seton

there is only 2 pic if we are talking about the one I am thinking of so I cant really tell. 
 but you really believe that someone is selling a brand new item that is hard to find in this country and under retail too if it was really authentic?


----------



## tflowers921

I know I thought the same thing...was just hoping


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> there is only 2 pic if we are talking about the one I am thinking of so I cant really tell.
> but you really believe that someone is selling a brand new item that is hard to find in this country and under retail too if it was really authentic?



Look at the seller's completed listings. 
Sold one last month, it has more pics.


----------



## seton

A big red flag is that this seller has a different background for three of their LC auctions. Why is that? Is this bag really in their possession?

In the completed auction, they had pix of tag and receipt. In the current auction, there is only 2 (dark) pix. Another red flag.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2950464
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on this one, I'm debating it but worried that it's slightly inappropriate lol


My opinion is, I would *not* bid on or purchase any bag without having it authenticated on PF *first*, when it does not come from LC authorized retailers.  BTW, that is my personal rule of thumb!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> My opinion is, I would *not* bid on or purchase any bag without having it authenticated on PF *first*, when it does not come from LC authorized retailers.  BTW, that is my personal rule of thumb!



Oh was wondering more about the style. Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my only Limited Edition - the Le Pliage Losange Medium Long  Handle Tote in Mint. Released in 2014 but I just got it when the  boutique near me went on sale last month.

Was tempted to get the red cos of the gold zipper pull and gold button on the flap but then thought that this is more subtle and more me 

I like it cos it's different from the usual Le Pliage and it's not slouchy even though it doesn't have a base shaper.


----------



## cheidel

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my only Limited Edition - the Le Pliage Losange Medium Long  Handle Tote in Mint. Released in 2014 but I just got it when the  boutique near me went on sale last month.
> 
> Was tempted to get the red cos of the gold zipper pull and gold button on the flap but then thought that this is more subtle and more me
> 
> I like it cos it's different from the usual Le Pliage and it's not slouchy even though it doesn't have a base shaper.


It's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## VanillaLV

Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today ! 
Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles* 

Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my only Limited Edition - the Le Pliage Losange Medium Long  Handle Tote in Mint. Released in 2014 but I just got it when the  boutique near me went on sale last month.
> 
> Was tempted to get the red cos of the gold zipper pull and gold button on the flap but then thought that this is more subtle and more me
> 
> I like it cos it's different from the usual Le Pliage and it's not slouchy even though it doesn't have a base shaper.



I remember this at the stores and was tempted to get one myself. It's really quite lovely.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my only Limited Edition - the Le Pliage Losange Medium Long  Handle Tote in Mint. Released in 2014 but I just got it when the  boutique near me went on sale last month.
> 
> Was tempted to get the red cos of the gold zipper pull and gold button on the flap but then thought that this is more subtle and more me
> 
> I like it cos it's different from the usual Le Pliage and it's not slouchy even though it doesn't have a base shaper.




very pretty!





VanillaLV said:


> Got my hands on the LP Bang Pochette today !
> Saw the LP Bang SH pliage but wasn't sure about the gun design on the front of the tote (somewhat inappropriate). Call me crazy but I felt the pochette version was more acceptable *giggles*
> 
> Happy Easter everyone [emoji195]
> 
> View attachment 2951275



it's awesome! love the bunnies, too! :sunnies


----------



## SmokieDragon

cheidel said:


> It's beautiful!  Enjoy!





Glitter_pixie said:


> I remember this at the stores and was tempted to get one myself. It's really quite lovely.





seton said:


> very pretty!



Thank you, ladies, for your lovely comments!


----------



## tflowers921

Just some Friday afternoon fun [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LVBagLady

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957874
> View attachment 2957875
> 
> Just some Friday afternoon fun [emoji5]&#65039;



Love the fish one.


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957874
> View attachment 2957875
> 
> Just some Friday afternoon fun [emoji5]&#65039;





You need to follow the form established in the first post. Thx.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

My LE LC collection:

Large Long handle LM Metal in Bronze from 2010 (dont know which season)







and a Medium Fleurs de Ravello in Indigo from Spring/Summer collection 2014 (or was it  2013? I'm not sure)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just scored this Navy Blue LM Metal with the help of Cheidel!!!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Just scored this Navy Blue LM Metal with the help of Cheidel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2959122


It's gorgeous!!!  Congrats on an excellent find, so happy you got your wish.


----------



## cheidel

Fit_for_bags said:


> My LE LC collection:
> 
> Large Long handle LM Metal in Bronze from 2010 (dont know which season)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Medium Fleurs de Ravello in Indigo from Spring/Summer collection 2014 (or was it  2013? I'm not sure)


Both are lovely, especially lovin the LM in Bronze!!!  Wish LC would bring that line back!


----------



## pbnjam

MahoganyQT said:


> Just scored this Navy Blue LM Metal with the help of Cheidel!!!
> 
> View attachment 2959122



Love this! It's so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fit_for_bags said:


> My LE LC collection:
> 
> Large Long handle LM Metal in Bronze from 2010 (dont know which season)
> 
> and a Medium Fleurs de Ravello in Indigo from Spring/Summer collection 2014 (or was it  2013? I'm not sure)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> *Fit_for_bags*: Gorgeous bags! I especially love the LM Metal Bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> MahoganyQT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just scored this Navy Blue LM Metal with the help of Cheidel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, especially lovin the LM in Bronze!!!  Wish LC would bring that line back!



Me, too! Feel like I've missed out on so many in this line.

(by the way, your PM box is full)


----------



## Fit_for_bags

cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, especially lovin the LM in Bronze!!!  Wish LC would bring that line back!





Glitter_pixie said:


> *Fit_for_bags*: Gorgeous bags! I especially love the LM Metal Bronze.



Thank you.. I also hope they come up with the LM line again, but with better material. The canvas on my bag is really thin and easily scratched. The corners are all "broken" too. And I didnt even toss it around


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Me, too! Feel like I've missed out on so many in this line.
> 
> (by the way, your PM box is full)




Ok, thanks!!!


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Greetings from Paradise (Post Card) x Jeremy Scott
2. Size - 1624
3. Color - one colorway
4. Season Released - Spring 2012
5. Notes - "The French luxe accessories label&#8217;s  classic Le Pliage bags have been brightened up by the hand of  artist-designer Jeremy Scott with glorious colour in a 1950s theme of  hot sun and golden sand. There&#8217;s even a picture of the artist hidden in  the design; see if you can spot it."


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Greetings from Paradise (Post Card) x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Size - 1624
> 3. Color - one colorway
> 4. Season Released - Spring 2012
> 5. Notes - "The French luxe accessories label&#8217;s  classic Le Pliage bags have been brightened up by the hand of  artist-designer Jeremy Scott with glorious colour in a 1950s theme of  hot sun and golden sand. There&#8217;s even a picture of the artist hidden in  the design; see if you can spot it."


Love JS Travel bags......!  In the stamp?


----------



## Iridescent

rachelkitty said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post in the LC forum. I just saw some pictures of the beautiful Sarah Morris collection LPs and I really want to get one or a few of them. Am I too late? Does anyone know where I can still find them? I looked on eBay and there are just a few eclipse ones listed. I'm more interested in the solid color ones with black or white handles and flap. Thank you!



Welcome to the forum. Like you I missed the Sarah Morris collection  ... I want the black travel bag so much. Wishing us both good luck in finding the bag we want. 

If someone knows of a store that has this line in stock pleaae let us know. (it's tough to find in Canada )


----------



## dreva

rachelkitty said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post in the LC forum. I just saw some pictures of the beautiful Sarah Morris collection LPs and I really want to get one or a few of them. Am I too late? Does anyone know where I can still find them? I looked on eBay and there are just a few eclipse ones listed. I'm more interested in the solid color ones with black or white handles and flap. Thank you!




Hi,
Will you tell me which color that you wanted to find? Maybe i can help you a lil bit


----------



## CookyMonster

Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...


----------



## MMaiko

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...




That is TDF ((((kawaii!)))!!  I had the opportunity to live in Japan (Okinawa) several years ago, I consider it my second home.  My family and I miss it very much.  We vacationed on Miyajima, such a lovely place.  What I'd give to have Fuji-san and the LE Miyajima bags...oh my heart would burst with joy.  

Okay, enough with me!  Enjoy it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## CookyMonster

MMaiko said:


> That is TDF ((((kawaii!)))!!  I had the opportunity to live in Japan (Okinawa) several years ago, I consider it my second home.  My family and I miss it very much.  We vacationed on Miyajima, such a lovely place.  What I'd give to have Fuji-san and the LE Miyajima bags...oh my heart would burst with joy.
> 
> Okay, enough with me!  Enjoy it, it's gorgeous.



Japan is beautiful & the people are so cutured, I can understand your nostalgia! Thank you & I'm appreciating this special piece more so after reading this thread. I also need to mention that the handles fit over my shoulder, I'm that skinny Lol!


----------



## dreva

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...




[emoji8] ahhw beautiful.. *adding more wishlist* lol..


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...



What a "souvenir"! Fantastic LE LP. Congrats and wear it proudly!


----------



## Mariapia

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...




Lucky you! This LP is TDF, CookyMonster!


----------



## cheidel

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...




Omg, fabulous LE.....Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

dreva said:


> [emoji8] ahhw beautiful.. *adding more wishlist* lol..



Thanks. Longchamp LEs are getting into me as well!


----------



## CookyMonster

Glitter_pixie said:


> What a "souvenir"! Fantastic LE LP. Congrats and wear it proudly!



Thank you. It's fast becoming my daily go-to tote. So light, practical & stylish!


----------



## CookyMonster

Mariapia said:


> Lucky you! This LP is TDF, CookyMonster!



I like it a lot as well, will always remind me of my beautiful holiday in Tokyo. Thank you!


----------



## CookyMonster

cheidel said:


> Omg, fabulous LE.....Congrats and enjoy!!!



Thanks dear! I've been using it non stop for the past week...


----------



## amadea88

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...



Lucky lucky you!  What a fantastic find!  I love it!


----------



## CookyMonster

amadea88 said:


> Lucky lucky you!  What a fantastic find!  I love it!



Thank you! It's fast becoming my favourite tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura.



This is absolutely gorgeous and a very rare LE. I seldom see ladies, let alone a gentleman with one. You have impeccable taste. I always enjoy seeing men with LC LP. I feel they really can appreciate the minimalist and functional style of LC. Congrats again!


----------



## thedseer

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...



Beautiful!


----------



## CookyMonster

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous and a very rare LE. I seldom see ladies, let alone a gentleman with one. You have impeccable taste. I always enjoy seeing men with LC LP. I feel they really can appreciate the minimalist and functional style of LC. Congrats again!



Thanks for the kind words, I am thinking of getting more LC LEs soon!


----------



## CookyMonster

thedseer said:


> Beautiful!



Merci!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CookyMonster said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I am thinking of getting more LC LEs soon!



Do! and we will love to see them!


----------



## tflowers921

The Longchamp in Macy's at herald square in NYC still has quite a few Sarah Morris bags (mostly the short handle large travel bag). I think all the ones they have were white handle, and I know they had pink, orange, green and yellow.


----------



## SofiaC

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...


Oh, u r so lucky to get this bag. It is a great souvenir indeed. Carry it in good health.


----------



## CookyMonster

SofiaC said:


> Oh, u r so lucky to get this bag. It is a great souvenir indeed. Carry it in good health.



Thank you very much! I have not stopped using the bag coz it goes well with everything


----------



## justwatchin

CookyMonster said:


> Just got back from my sakura spring holiday in Tokyo, and stumbled upon this from Takashimaya department store in Shinjuku. The other colour is coral, and my friends all agreed in unison that I can pull that off (I'm a guy) but shy me chose this instead.. Didn't know that this design is 'elusive' until I read this thread...no wonder a few Japanese women took a second glance at this piece! So glad I bought it as I wanted a souvenir to remember sakura in Tokyo...



Love this! Lucky you!


----------



## CookyMonster

justwatchin said:


> Love this! Lucky you!



Thank you!


----------



## dreva

My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
Humpty dumpty


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dreva said:


> My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
> 
> Humpty dumpty




Wonderful!


----------



## cheidel

dreva said:


> My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
> Humpty dumpty


Oh it's gorgeous, I love that bag!!!  Where did you find it?


----------



## MMaiko

dreva said:


> My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
> Humpty dumpty



Oh, that is fabulous!!


----------



## herro.squirrely

dreva said:


> My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
> Humpty dumpty



Yay! Congrats on getting the bag. Such a cute print!


----------



## Sonia CC

2nd longchamp I brought from Hong Kong in 2013, SA told me this is limited Edition, and so far I never seen anyone carry the same bag^^


----------



## juls12

Are the travel bags designed by  Jeremy Scott exclusive to stores in Paris? Or are they just not available right now? I can't find them on the website


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> Are the travel bags designed by  Jeremy Scott exclusive to stores in Paris? Or are they just not available right now? I can't find them on the website



there is only one avail this season for the US. it's this one
http://us.longchamp.com/luggage/jeremy-scott/travel-bag-1624421?sku=29774

If u want the Humpty Dumpty, you will have to wait for Autumn


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> there is only one avail this season for the US. it's this one
> http://us.longchamp.com/luggage/jeremy-scott/travel-bag-1624421?sku=29774
> 
> If u want the Humpty Dumpty, you will have to wait for Autumn



Thank you  I'm in Germany but it seems this is the only one available here as well. I was actually hoping there would be one of the postcard ones. Maybe next year...


----------



## panduhbear

Are most LE bags only available with short handles? Was in Paris recently and really wanted an LE bag to remember my trip but only saw short handles. It would be nice if there were more long handle options or short handle with neo style crossbody strap I wouldn't even mind paying more.


----------



## pbnjam

panduhbear said:


> Are most LE bags only available with short handles? Was in Paris recently and really wanted an LE bag to remember my trip but only saw short handles. It would be nice if there were more long handle options or short handle with neo style crossbody strap I wouldn't even mind paying more.


Usually they have both long and short handle options. Maybe long handle ones get sold out quicker? The one my friend got in Paris had long handles.


----------



## huey18

Hi there everyone. Wondering if anyone owns a LM Metal in bronze from fall 2010 season ? Would you mind sharing some photos of it? I'm looking into purchasing a preloved one and completely in love with the colour, although haven't come across many whom owns it. Thanks !


----------



## cheidel

LC MLH LM Metal, color is Steel.


----------



## huey18

Pretty!  may I know if the material is waterproof ? And is the metal easily scuffed at the bottom corners as I've read they are quite suspectible to ? xx


----------



## huey18

Faye86 really loving your Noel2011 bag ! What a keep! Any idea where to get one now ??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> LC MLH LM Metal, color is Steel.



gorgeous! love it! perfect gray bag.


----------



## cheidel

huey18 said:


> Pretty!  may I know if the material is waterproof ? And is the metal easily scuffed at the bottom corners as I've read they are quite suspectible to ? xx


 
Thank you!  The corners are fine and yes it's water proof.  I imagine if one bumps or brushes the corner of the bag against a hard surface they can become easily scuffed.  But so far mine are ok.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> gorgeous! love it! perfect gray bag.




Thank you!


----------



## luxurious91

is it limited right now?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> LC MLH LM Metal, color is Steel.



This is COOL! 

I love how the bag seems to change colors dependent on the lighting.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is COOL!
> 
> I love how the bag seems to change colors dependent on the lighting.


Thanks GP!!!!


----------



## huey18

Wow. Is this a metal gold MLH? Shinny!&#128526;


----------



## huey18

luxurious91 said:


> is it limited right now?




Wow is this a metal gold ? Shinny ! &#128526;


----------



## luxurious91

huey18 said:


> Wow is this a metal gold ? Shinny ! &#128526;



it is old gold  it is darker than gold and color of its flap is black


----------



## huey18

luxurious91 said:


> it is old gold  it is darker than gold and color of its flap is black



Wished I had pay more attention to LE few years back, now I'm hunting for them, especially the LM Metals! 

Does the gold fade over time ? 

I came across a beautiful preloved MSH LM metal bronze which I hope to hear from the forum on its authencity before buying it. xx


----------



## huey18

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is COOL!
> 
> I love how the bag seems to change colors dependent on the lighting.



That's the speciality of LM metal eh, pay for one bag but get more than one in return &#128525;


----------



## luxurious91

huey18 said:


> Wished I had pay more attention to LE few years back, now I'm hunting for them, especially the LM Metals!
> 
> Does the gold fade over time ?
> 
> I came across a beautiful preloved MSH LM metal bronze which I hope to hear from the forum on its authencity before buying it. xx



The gold didn't fade.  but metal series are easliy scratch on the corner of the bottom. the strongest is white color , i also have white color and it is stronger than others.


----------



## huey18

luxurious91 said:


> The gold didn't fade.  but metal series are easliy scratch on the corner of the bottom. the strongest is white color , i also have white color and it is stronger than others.




Yea I heard of the suspectible scuffs too! Did yours fall prey ? By the way do you use a bag base? Heard that apart from helping to maintain the shape of the bag it will also help with not weighing down on the corners in getting them scuffed. 

I had email to the Longchamp retail store asking their advice if they could offer any remedies for the corners scuffs. Awaiting their revert!


----------



## luxurious91

huey18 said:


> Yea I heard of the suspectible scuffs too! Did yours fall prey ? By the way do you use a bag base? Heard that apart from helping to maintain the shape of the bag it will also help with not weighing down on the corners in getting them scuffed.
> 
> I had email to the Longchamp retail store asking their advice if they could offer any remedies for the corners scuffs. Awaiting their revert!



i think bag base also makes the corner scuffed, the longchamo store can repaire the corner by resize the bag. in indonesia, it cost about idr 150.000 or may be about 10usd, we must wait for 2weeks.

i use bag based for my harmonie velvet longchamp.. i didnt use it for metal


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> LC MLH LM Metal, color is Steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009781
> View attachment 3009782


Congrats, Cheidel! She's a beauty!


----------



## cheidel

SofiaC said:


> Congrats, Cheidel! She's a beauty!


Thank SC!!!!!


----------



## dreva

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wonderful!







cheidel said:


> Oh it's gorgeous, I love that bag!!!  Where did you find it?







MMaiko said:


> Oh, that is fabulous!!







herro.squirrely said:


> Yay! Congrats on getting the bag. Such a
> cute print!




Thank you for your replies.. [emoji4] it is indeed beautiful print, this is my first JS, and i hope getting more JS collections. 

I found it on ebay, cheidel [emoji8]


----------



## dreva

luxurious91 said:


> is it limited right now?







cheidel said:


> LC MLH LM Metal, color is Steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009781
> View attachment 3009782




Metals strike back! 
Love both your metal collections.


----------



## CookyMonster

Bang bang! Welcome my 2nd limited edition! Got this at the local store in Gardens Kuala Lumpur. Store have the birdcage bags & cosmetic cases in both colors, as well as a grey cotton LP with map (dunno what's the name). Love LC limited editions, they're quirky & fun!


----------



## seton

CookyMonster said:


> Bang bang! Welcome my 2nd limited edition! Got this at the local store in Gardens Kuala Lumpur. Store have the birdcage bags & cosmetic cases in both colors, as well as a grey cotton LP with map (dunno what's the name). Love LC limited editions, they're quirky & fun!




congrats. like ur hermes keychain too.


----------



## CookyMonster

seton said:


> congrats. like ur hermes keychain too.



Thank you Seton! Felt that mr panda goes well with the monochrome LP


----------



## tflowers921

CookyMonster said:


> Bang bang! Welcome my 2nd limited edition! Got this at the local store in Gardens Kuala Lumpur. Store have the birdcage bags & cosmetic cases in both colors, as well as a grey cotton LP with map (dunno what's the name). Love LC limited editions, they're quirky & fun!




Lucky lucky you!!! I love this one but it's not sold here


----------



## CookyMonster

tflowers921 said:


> Lucky lucky you!!! I love this one but it's not sold here



Thanks! I read somewhere in this forum this design is only in certain Asian countries, but I may be wrong...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CookyMonster said:


> Bang bang! Welcome my 2nd limited edition! Got this at the local store in Gardens Kuala Lumpur. Store have the birdcage bags & cosmetic cases in both colors, as well as a grey cotton LP with map (dunno what's the name). Love LC limited editions, they're quirky & fun!




Congrats! I have the luggage tag in this style. Lucky you!


----------



## pbnjam

CookyMonster said:


> Bang bang! Welcome my 2nd limited edition! Got this at the local store in Gardens Kuala Lumpur. Store have the birdcage bags & cosmetic cases in both colors, as well as a grey cotton LP with map (dunno what's the name). Love LC limited editions, they're quirky & fun!




Yay twins! I love it.


----------



## Jan Zain

dreva said:


> My latest collection of Jeremy Scott x longchamp
> Humpty dumpty


really cute...haven x seen ths design before : loveeyes:


----------



## Jan Zain

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Greetings from Paradise (Post Card) x Jeremy Scott
> 2. Size - 1624
> 3. Color - one colorway
> 4. Season Released - Spring 2012
> 5. Notes - "The French luxe accessories label&#8217;s  classic Le Pliage bags have been brightened up by the hand of  artist-designer Jeremy Scott with glorious colour in a 1950s theme of  hot sun and golden sand. There&#8217;s even a picture of the artist hidden in  the design; see if you can spot it."


Exquisite ...have never seen these before ...drooling all over them...especially the postcard design


----------



## Jan Zain

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957874
> View attachment 2957875
> 
> Just some Friday afternoon fun [emoji5]&#65039;


simply gorgeous...do you know the name of both these designs?


----------



## Jan Zain

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks! My birthday is actually in August but this was selling out so quickly! I've learned not to wait on a limited edition LC!


Congratulations ..and happy birthday in advance


----------



## CookyMonster

pbnjam said:


> Yay twins! I love it.



Yeay. I really wish it comes in large size for short handle. Honestly it looks a bit small on me...


----------



## CookyMonster

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! I have the luggage tag in this style. Lucky you!



Congrats on your luggage tag, it'll surely add more character to any bag/luggage  

If it comes in cosmetic pouch, I'll snap it up!


----------



## pbnjam

CookyMonster said:


> Congrats on your luggage tag, it'll surely add more character to any bag/luggage
> 
> 
> 
> If it comes in cosmetic pouch, I'll snap it up!




It does come in a pouch.


----------



## CookyMonster

pbnjam said:


> It does come in a pouch.



Out of stock at the stores. But.......they have a Sarah Morris LP! I'm rushing there later, stay tuned for the reveal!


----------



## CookyMonster

The Sarah Morris thread had me major-lusting over the neon/apple green (official name is kelly green as i discovered later) so imagine my disbelief when my SA said they have only the travel size left in green & orange. Perfect size for a murse! Short handle! On sale!! Then he sent a modeling pic...I didn't walk, I RAN to the store.
Also took a pic of 3 pieces limited editions and they were on sale as well...(30-50percent). Thanks for letting me share & this is a wonderful forum!


----------



## EGBDF

CookyMonster said:


> The Sarah Morris thread had me major-lusting over the neon/apple green (official name is kelly green as i discovered later) so imagine my disbelief when my SA said they have only the travel size left in green & orange. Perfect size for a murse! Short handle! On sale!! Then he sent a modeling pic...I didn't walk, I RAN to the store.
> Also took a pic of 3 pieces limited editions and they were on sale as well...(30-50percent). Thanks for letting me share & this is a wonderful forum!



Awesome color. I like how the green looks fun, but the black leather is a bit more serious. Congrats.


----------



## herfyjo

I love that red Losange bag.  I only discovered LC after it was discontinued.  Can't find them anywhere!


----------



## seton

CookyMonster said:


> The Sarah Morris thread had me major-lusting over the neon/apple green (official name is kelly green as i discovered later) so imagine my disbelief when my SA said they have only the travel size left in green & orange. Perfect size for a murse! Short handle! On sale!! Then he sent a modeling pic...I didn't walk, I RAN to the store.
> Also took a pic of 3 pieces limited editions and they were on sale as well...(30-50percent). Thanks for letting me share & this is a wonderful forum!



Oh, I hope I will be able to find some SM travel bags at the sale. 
Looks like H bamboo? is a great match to the SM green.





herfyjo said:


> I love that red Losange bag.  I only discovered LC after it was discontinued.  Can't find them anywhere!



Delfino has a few Losange left
https://delfinohandbags.com/about/


----------



## Jan Zain

Hello, can anyone help me out?  I'm aiming to get one of the LMs ...got some questions on it :
1.  Is it true that this design has been discontinued?
2.  If yes, has LC discontinued the entire design line or only certain colors of the design?  If only certain colors, what are those colors?
3.  How many different colors are there in the LM line?

TQVM


----------



## herfyjo

seton said:


> Delfino has a few Losange left
> https://delfinohandbags.com/about/



Darn, I literally just hung up the phone with Woodbury to buy a Planetes. I should probably wait a day or two to order something else.  But thanks!  I may check back with them because I love the red and black combo.


----------



## seton

Jan Zain said:


> Hello, can anyone help me out?  I'm aiming to get one of the LMs ...got some questions on it :
> 1.  Is it true that this design has been discontinued?
> 2.  If yes, has LC discontinued the entire design line or only certain colors of the design?  If only certain colors, what are those colors?
> 3.  How many different colors are there in the LM line?
> 
> TQVM




LM what? They still make LM Cuir.


----------



## CookyMonster

EGBDF said:


> Awesome color. I like how the green looks fun, but the black leather is a bit more serious. Congrats.



Thanks and yes, green & black is a striking combo. And best part is that bright green goes with most clothing colours


----------



## CookyMonster

seton said:


> Oh, I hope I will be able to find some SM travel bags at the sale.
> Looks like H bamboo? is a great match to the SM green.
> 
> H grany i think. Thanks Seton & best of luck for some lovely SM bags on sale


----------



## HesitantShopper

CookyMonster said:


> The Sarah Morris thread had me major-lusting over the neon/apple green (official name is kelly green as i discovered later) so imagine my disbelief when my SA said they have only the travel size left in green & orange. Perfect size for a murse! Short handle! On sale!! Then he sent a modeling pic...I didn't walk, I RAN to the store.
> Also took a pic of 3 pieces limited editions and they were on sale as well...(30-50percent). Thanks for letting me share & this is a wonderful forum!



Love it! a great color and the black really enhances it.

The 3 pcs on sale.. wow.. wish i could get near those lol


----------



## seton

CookyMonster said:


> H grany i think. Thanks Seton & best of luck for some lovely SM bags on sale



Granny


----------



## Jan Zain

seton said:


> LM what? They still make LM Cuir.


Hi Seton, thnx for ur reply ...I mean LM Metal


----------



## seton

Jan Zain said:


> Hi Seton, thnx for ur reply ...I mean LM Metal




ok, then. That line has been discontinued.


----------



## mermaid.braid

I saw this on IG and don't know much about it other than it's a special edition from Deauville, FR:




Anyone else know more?


----------



## divineprada

catsinthebag said:


> I've had this one since it came out years ago... any idea what it's called or who the artist is?
> 
> View attachment 2907671
> View attachment 2907672




So one of a kind! You're lucky to have found this, @catsinthebag!


----------



## luxurious91

Love this harmonie so much


----------



## kadacasin

Longchamp le pliage cage aux medium short handle in lagoon


----------



## tweetie

juls12 said:


> Thank you  I'm in Germany but it seems this is the only one available here as well. I was actually hoping there would be one of the postcard ones. Maybe next year...




The JS postcard ones are sold out. They were a LE to celebrate the opening of the Champs Élysées location. I was just there and told there were none left.

For those who want the Humpty Dumpty, I saw it in person in Paris for 230 euros. It was in stock at Colette in Paris. Hth.


----------



## dott

Longchamp at Heathrow London is part of store called Rolling Luggage, only a small shelve and circular rack of regular styles and colors nothing new.
Harrods has new Pebble in leather and nylon with silver hardware - gorgeous.
Neo small (105 euro) medium (115 euro) and large (125 euro). Pouch is 26 euro.


----------



## huey18

luxurious91 said:


> Love this harmonie so much



Very happy colours that will brighten your day


----------



## cheidel

Just ordered the JS Humpty Dumpty Travel Bag last night. Can't wait it get it!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## mtstmichel

Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.


----------



## mrfcupcake

mtstmichel said:


> Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.




Oh my gosh! So cute


----------



## dreva

mtstmichel said:


> Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.




Where is it?


----------



## luxurious91

does anyone know what type is it?


----------



## the_baglover

mtstmichel said:


> Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.



Wow. Where did you see this?


----------



## Mariapia

mtstmichel said:


> Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.




Do you know what it's called, mtstmichel?


----------



## mtstmichel

the_baglover said:


> Wow. Where did you see this?



I was at the Longchamp store. Sorry, I don't know what it's called. I didn't know they had names. I just called it the cat bag. LOL


----------



## pbnjam

mtstmichel said:


> I was at the Longchamp store. Sorry, I don't know what it's called. I didn't know they had names. I just called it the cat bag. LOL


 
I think it's just called LP Miaou.


----------



## Phiomega

My BANG pouch... Perfect size for small cosmetic items for daily usage...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> My BANG pouch... Perfect size for small cosmetic items for daily usage...
> View attachment 3049656




Love it! I haven't seen this in the states.


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Love it! I haven't seen this in the states.



Really? I always thought Indonesia always get the limited edition stuff a bit late... I got it 30% off here!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Really? I always thought Indonesia always get the limited edition stuff a bit late... I got it 30% off here!




Now I'm officially jealous!


----------



## cheidel

Phiomega said:


> My BANG pouch... Perfect size for small cosmetic items for daily usage...
> View attachment 3049656


Congrats and enjoy it!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> Really? I always thought Indonesia always get the limited edition stuff a bit late... I got it 30% off here!


 
30% off! That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Jeremy Scott Keybo@rd / Clavier
2. Size - 1624
3. Price - US $355
4. Season Released - F/W 2012


----------



## seton

1. Style  - Marinière 
2. Size -            1623594020 ($230), 1899 ($255), Hobo ($265), Clutch            2524594313 ($110)
3. Colors - Yellow (black handles), Coral (beige handles)
4. Season Released - Spring 2015
5. Notes - see previous Colette x Longchamp Away Project 2011 LE for more Mariniere

In this collection, Longchamp pays homage to France's celebrated sailors,  with fluorescent stripes subtly blurred by jacquard weave and rope  details, underlining a fresh oceanic theme, perfect for this season.


----------



## seton

1. Style  - LP Badges
2. Size - 1621, 1623, 2605, 1899
3. Colors - White, Beige, Navy (most popular)
4. Season Released - Spring 2010
5. Notes - beige smooth leather


----------



## thedseer

Gilt has a few LEs on sale today. The Bang ones are already sold out.


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Now I'm officially jealous!


 I saw your self intro in BV forum and now understand the context of your comment: you collect LE Longchamp!


----------



## Phiomega

cheidel said:


> Congrats and enjoy it!!!!





pbnjam said:


> 30% off! That's awesome. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## palmbeachpink

mtstmichel said:


> Saw this at the store today. Comes in navy, too.



i saw this too, will try to get more info as i thought it was in light pink as well....xx

also, i picked up a luggage tag in US, the Bang one.........


----------



## Phiomega

I cannot resist... 
First the pink Miao bag... 


Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...


Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!


----------



## pbnjam

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!



I like this cute cat face!  Congrats!


----------



## seton

palmbeachpink said:


> i saw this too, will try to get more info as i thought it was in light pink as well....xx
> .....



all the info is in the Autumn 2015 thread. 
it only comes in 2 cws - malabar pink and navy





Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!



it's adorable! congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!



Adorable! enjoy!.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist... First the pink Miao bag...
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!





Phiomega said:


> My BANG pouch... Perfect size for small cosmetic items for daily usage...



Another fellow BV LC fan!  Welcome and you won't stop at these.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Another fellow BV LC fan!  Welcome and you won't stop at these.




We should form a little BV LC group!  

That's a very cute tote. I usually like navy or darker color but this red cat is super pretty and the eyes really stand out. I might have found my first red bag!

Enjoy your new kitty cat [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's a very cute tote. I usually like navy or darker color but this red cat is super pretty and the eyes really stand out. I might have found my first red bag!
> 
> Enjoy your new kitty cat [emoji7]



Know what? After knowing you collect Limited LC, I thought of you when I saw this bag. I am hoping for puppies for the next LE but I do like this one too and yes, it is available in Navy too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That's a very cute tote. I usually like navy or darker color but this red cat is super pretty and the eyes really stand out. I might have found my first red bag!



Malarbar pink vs Navy
Available in MSH, MLH, LLH and cosmetic case. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/autumn-2015-a-898205-19.html


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Malarbar pink vs Navy
> Available in MSH, MLH, LLH and cosmetic case.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/autumn-2015-a-898205-19.html



Yeah, I was determined to get the Navy but now I'm having second thoughts....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yeah, I was determined to get the Navy but now I'm having second thoughts....



Same here. I was all ready for the Navy too but feeling the vibes for Pink instead, plus point for me in that it is a warm based pink. Works better for me.


----------



## IStuckACello

Is the Cat face stitched on the miaou bag or printed? How much was it?


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!



This is so cute! Love it in the pink.







BV_LC_poodle said:


> We should form a little BV LC group!
> 
> That's a very cute tote. I usually like navy or darker color but this red cat is super pretty and the eyes really stand out. I might have found my first red bag!
> 
> Enjoy your new kitty cat [emoji7]



Add me to the BV+LC lovers club


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Another fellow BV LC fan!  Welcome and you won't stop at these.







BV_LC_poodle said:


> We should form a little BV LC group!
> 
> That's a very cute tote. I usually like navy or darker color but this red cat is super pretty and the eyes really stand out. I might have found my first red bag!
> 
> Enjoy your new kitty cat [emoji7]




Wow there are three of us with BV/LC craziness... What is it about BV ans LC that is similar? Maybe the 'classic' shapes with colors to play? I wonder...

I am definitely a newbie but indeed catching up [emoji12]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Same here. I was all ready for the Navy too but feeling the vibes for Pink instead, plus point for me in that it is a warm based pink. Works better for me.




I knew it was coming in Navy but then I thought: if I want a fun bag, might as well do pink... Plus, indeed the color is warm pink so it is more neutral than bright pink...


----------



## Phiomega

IStuckACello said:


> Is the Cat face stitched on the miaou bag or printed? How much was it?




The face is stitched --- that's why I like it, it looks nicer that way...

How much -- I think about USD140? Exchange rate here can be masking the real price...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Add me to the BV+LC lovers club



Hooray! 



Phiomega said:


> Wow there are three of us with BV/LC craziness... What is it about BV ans LC that is similar? Maybe the 'classic' shapes with colors to play? I wonder...
> 
> I am definitely a newbie but indeed catching up




Four now, with thedseer and probably more, we'll see. I agree about the classic lines, versatility, lightness and functionality perhaps. Both can be used for both work and play. You will catch up in no time with LC, that I am positive, with the wide array of colors and styles 




Phiomega said:


> if I want a fun bag, might as well do pink... Plus, indeed the color is warm pink so it is more neutral than bright pink...



Agree with pink and fun! They work so well together and the eyes add a whimsical cuteness to it too. Wish Singapore stocks this sooner. I am imagining the warm pink to be versatile but will like to check it out irl. Can't wait!


----------



## seton

the Miaou 1899 is US $170


----------



## Mariapia

Phiomega said:


> I cannot resist...
> First the pink Miao bag...
> View attachment 3051994
> 
> Then the blazing red mini pouch that looks great with it...
> View attachment 3051996
> 
> Seemed like I have formally join the Longchamp fans club!




That Miaou bag is really really adorable![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Phiomega

IStuckACello said:


> Is the Cat face stitched on the miaou bag or printed? How much was it?




Thought I post this --- you can see the stitches...


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> That Miaou bag is really really adorable![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you... Indeed it is! I already got few compliments today!


----------



## IStuckACello

Phiomega said:


> Thought I post this --- you can see the stitches...
> 
> View attachment 3053098




Aw thanks! It looks great! I just bought the cage one but as a crazy cat lady I might need to sell that off and get this! Does anyone know when these might hit a website and when markdowns are for special bags? The Longchamp boutique near me has them but I won't be able to get to the store for a few days...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thought I post this --- you can see the stitches..



makes me want to stroke it...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> Thought I post this --- you can see the stitches...
> 
> View attachment 3053098



Great pic, it's nicely done.


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> Thought I post this --- you can see the stitches...
> 
> View attachment 3053098



So glad to see that it's stitched on! It's adorable.


----------



## Rannie

OMG the miaou bag is so cute! I love the pink, but I just bought the cage aux oiseaux and the giant print on the miaou really doesn't go with the way I dress... Guess I'll just have to enjoy the pics


----------



## Phiomega

Rannie said:


> OMG the miaou bag is so cute! I love the pink, but I just bought the cage aux oiseaux and the giant print on the miaou really doesn't go with the way I dress... Guess I'll just have to enjoy the pics




Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:


----------



## EGBDF

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:
> View attachment 3056028



Looking good!


----------



## Rannie

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:
> View attachment 3056028



Haha so cool the way you have a face on your shirt and one on your bag!


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:
> View attachment 3056028



Too cute. Keep the picture coming.  &#128512;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:
> View attachment 3056028



Looks great! i think it's a fun bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes]



very cheery! love both sets of eyes.


----------



## goldfish19

Phiomega said:


> Thank you... It kinda work with my style on weekend but not weekdays! I tend to use neutral with a pop of color. This weekend I walked around spotting two pairs of eyes:
> View attachment 3056028



Definitely getting this! Is this the smaller of the two sizes  with long handles?


----------



## Phiomega

goldfish19 said:


> Definitely getting this! Is this the smaller of the two sizes  with long handles?




Yes indeed. And it is quite roomy already!


----------



## palmbeachpink

FYI - the Longchamp Memphis collection was renamed to Artwalk collection, the SA said there was a (potential?) lawsuit so LC changed the name! My understanding is that the Memphis Group was started in Italy in 1980's as a group of designers of furniture and other arts and a lot of designers from Dior to Missoni have looked toward them as inspiration in fashion...


----------



## cheidel

Very happy, happy, with the LE Nordies Exclusive 1899 leather Cuir and I also got the MLH Expandable Tote in Slate, also a Nordies Exclusive, both are MIF !!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very happy, happy, with the LE Nordies Exclusive 1899 leather Cuir and I also got the MLH Expandable Tote in Slate, also a Nordies Exclusive, both are MIF !!!!



I can almost hear you chuckling C! You must be elated with these LEs!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can almost hear you chuckling C! You must be elated with these LEs!


Elated, I'm over the moon!!!!!    This is my first LC Cuir bag, the leather is soft and gorgeous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Elated, I'm over the moon!!!!!



Now, that happiness is contagious! I have been smiling the whole morning!


----------



## Almi77

Went to the sales and came back so happy with this LE Neo with dots and patent.


----------



## Rannie

Almi77 said:


> Went to the sales and came back so happy with this LE Neo with dots and patent.



I love polka dots! Soooo tempting! Lucky there's no Longchamp boutique where I live


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Very happy, happy, with the LE Nordies Exclusive 1899 leather Cuir and I also got the MLH Expandable Tote in Slate, also a Nordies Exclusive, both are MIF !!!!




Nice! The leather on your Cuir looks yummy!!


----------



## dott

cheidel -did you get a bag when you purchased your LC Cuir? I didn't in person at the Nordstrom store.


----------



## pbnjam

Almi77 said:


> Went to the sales and came back so happy with this LE Neo with dots and patent.



Cute polka dots! Congrats!


----------



## Minne Bags

dott said:


> cheidel -did you get a bag when you purchased your LC Cuir? I didn't in person at the Nordstrom store.




Hi dott: I'm not Cheidel (obviously. LOL) but I wanted to chime in. I received a dust bag with my cuir tote from the nordies sale. It was folded inside.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! The leather on your Cuir looks yummy!!


 
Thanks!!!



dott said:


> cheidel -did you get a bag when you purchased your LC Cuir? I didn't in person at the Nordstrom store.


 
I purchased it online, I did get the LC dust bag, but not a LC Shopping bag.


----------



## cheidel

Minne Bags said:


> Hi dott: I'm not Cheidel (obviously. LOL) but I wanted to chime in. I received a dust bag with my cuir tote from the nordies sale. It was folded inside.


I received one too!!!


----------



## dott

Thanks cheidel and Minnie Bags for your replies.
Where is my bag??? I noticed on the cuirs on display none had dust bag, just stuffed with MK tissue.
Guess I have to make a trip back to nordies.


----------



## Phiomega

Glad that I bought this LP marinier... I usually don't carry a bag this size but for vacation it is perfect --- I can stuff it with so many things (water, small cosmetic bag, wallet, coin purse, umbrella, hat) and it still has room for extra shopping! And it still looks good --- not bulky and light!


----------



## seton

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3066825
> 
> Glad that I bought this LP marinier... I usually don't carry a bag this size but for vacation it is perfect --- I can stuff it with so many things (water, small cosmetic bag, wallet, coin purse, umbrella, hat) and it still has room for extra shopping! And it still looks good --- not bulky and light!



You look great


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> You look great




Thank you, Seton!


----------



## juls12

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3066825
> 
> Glad that I bought this LP marinier... I usually don't carry a bag this size but for vacation it is perfect --- I can stuff it with so many things (water, small cosmetic bag, wallet, coin purse, umbrella, hat) and it still has room for extra shopping! And it still looks good --- not bulky and light!



You look great. That's the perfect bag for a summer vacation with the beautiful colour combination it has.


----------



## Phiomega

juls12 said:


> You look great. That's the perfect bag for a summer vacation with the beautiful colour combination it has.


Thank you... And the color is so versatile, it goes with everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> And it still looks good --- not bulky and light!



You look awesome and that bag looks splendid on you! I love anything nautical and stripes but somehow I missed getting this bag, not that I don't like it. I love it in fact but I was telling myself the white parts will be hard to maintain and I will be really sad if it gets dirty (by me!)


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look awesome and that bag looks splendid on you! I love anything nautical and stripes but somehow I missed getting this bag, not that I don't like it. I love it in fact but I was telling myself the white parts will be hard to maintain and I will be really sad if it gets dirty (by me!)




Thank you! 

I was also thinking about it being white but I don't have a white tote and I thought, if ever I own one, better be LC as it will be easiest to clean! Let's see how I can maintain my lovely Mariniere...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I was also thinking about it being white but I don't have a white tote and I thought, if ever I own one, better be LC as it will be easiest to clean! Let's see how I can maintain my lovely Mariniere...



Smart idea! I don't have a white tote either. The stripes on this bag makes it really lovely and easy to pair with most outfits. It will be interesting to see how yours hold up. You might just help me overcome my fear of owning a white bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

I got the call yesterday that this had come in. I asked them to please ship. It arrived today.


----------



## Mariapia

LVBagLady said:


> I got the call yesterday that this had come in. I asked them to please ship. It arrived today.




Wow! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

LVBagLady said:


> I got the call yesterday that this had come in. I asked them to please ship. It arrived today.




So cute and fierce at the same time! Congrats!


----------



## Cherchloe

seton said:


> 1. Style  - Marinière
> 2. Size -            1623594020 ($230), 1899 ($255), Hobo ($265), Clutch            2524594313 ($110)
> 3. Colors - Yellow (black handles), Coral (beige handles)
> 4. Season Released - Spring 2015
> 5. Notes - see previous Colette x Longchamp Away Project 2011 LE for more Mariniere
> 
> In this collection, Longchamp pays homage to France's celebrated sailors,  with fluorescent stripes subtly blurred by jacquard weave and rope  details, underlining a fresh oceanic theme, perfect for this season.


Is this bag available in Asia? Thanks


----------



## Phiomega

Cherchloe said:


> Is this bag available in Asia? Thanks




I know that it is available in Indonesia because I got mine there -- so I assume that it is available at least in Southeast Asia...


----------



## xhaiza

Almi77 said:


> Went to the sales and came back so happy with this LE Neo with dots and patent.


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## wintotty

Does anyone know where I can buy the Miaou handbag?(no the shoulder bag)
I prefer Pink, but blue is OK too


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> I got the call yesterday that this had come in. I asked them to please ship. It arrived today.




Congrats!!!!  So cute!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Purchased these two LE in July 2015.....!!!!    LM Metal LLH 1899 in Noir, and LM Metal Travel bag/Carryon 1624 in Old Gold.  Also included a pic of my LM 1899 in Gold purchased a year ago.


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Purchased these two LE in July 2015.....!!!!    LM Metal LLH 1899 in Noir, and LM Metal Travel bag/Carryon 1624 in Old Gold.  Also included a pic of my LM 1899 in Gold purchased a year ago.




LOVE!!! I really need one of these


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> LOVE!!! I really need one of these




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Purchased these two LE in July 2015.....!!!!    LM Metal LLH 1899 in Noir, and LM Metal Travel bag/Carryon 1624 in Old Gold.  Also included a pic of my LM 1899 in Gold purchased a year ago.



These are gorgeous! Love the gold one with the Eiffel tower pull. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> These are gorgeous! Love the gold one with the Eiffel tower pull. Congrats!


Thanks very much!!!  So glad I found the 1624, the color is gorgeous IRL.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Purchased these two LE in July 2015.....!!!!    LM Metal LLH 1899 in Noir, and LM Metal Travel bag/Carryon 1624 in Old Gold.  Also included a pic of my LM 1899 in Gold purchased a year ago.



They all look awesome together! and you mentioned that the Gold LM 1899 is a year  old. It sure looks as good as new! Love the LM line!


----------



## dodowin

I was looking at LC's website to see what new stuff they have and noted the 2015 collection has different items when I look at them back in the Spring.  Are those "limited edition" that are only available seasonally?


----------



## tflowers921

dodowin said:


> I was looking at LC's website to see what new stuff they have and noted the 2015 collection has different items when I look at them back in the Spring.  Are those "limited edition" that are only available seasonally?




Yup! They put that season's limited editions there, for this year it was the cage & mariniere in summer and the maio & artwalk for fall/winter. They usually separately list the Jeremy Scott travel bag of the season under its own tab


----------



## dodowin

tflowers921 said:


> Yup! They put that season's limited editions there, for this year it was the cage & mariniere in summer and the maio & artwalk for fall/winter. They usually separately list the Jeremy Scott travel bag of the season under its own tab



Thanks!  I did not know that.  I am loving all the limited edition totes!


----------



## tflowers921

dodowin said:


> Thanks!  I did not know that.  I am loving all the limited edition totes!




Longchamp really does make their LEs special. This year between the Miao & the Cage they did a great job! They also switch up the colors by season & year which can make a non-LE very special as well. I have 2 Le Pliage in colors that you can't get anymore.


----------



## dodowin

tflowers921 said:


> Longchamp really does make their LEs special. This year between the Miao & the Cage they did a great job! They also switch up the colors by season & year which can make a non-LE very special as well. I have 2 Le Pliage in colors that you can't get anymore.



I bought the Cage when I went to Paris because I love the design and colour.  I wanted to buy the Eiffel Tower too but I did not like the colour they have this year.  I am so happy with the Cage because it feels extra special as I have not seen another one in my city!


----------



## Always New LV

I bought this Longchamp LE La Pilage many years ago in Hong Kong. I did some research and found a pic in WWD in 2008.


----------



## tflowers921

Always New LV said:


> I bought this Longchamp LE La Pilage many years ago in Hong Kong. I did some research and found a pic in WWD in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104981
> View attachment 3104983
> View attachment 3104984




I've never seen this one! It's awesome!


----------



## kychoo

My collection: 

Longchamp Tote Bag Le Pliage Cage Aux Oiseaux

Longchamp Sac de voyage glacier


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Always New LV said:


> I bought this Longchamp LE La Pilage many years ago in Hong Kong.



Wow, this is unique! First time seeing it.


----------



## thecharmedwife

LVBagLady said:


> I got the call yesterday that this had come in. I asked them to please ship. It arrived today.




I love and want this bag so much! I hate that it's sold out on the U.S. site. I don't have a retailer close and I certainly don't trust anyone in eBay or PM. [emoji31]


----------



## LVBagLady

thecharmedwife said:


> I love and want this bag so much! I hate that it's sold out on the U.S. site. I don't have a retailer close and I certainly don't trust anyone in eBay or PM. [emoji31]



I would lookup Longchamp boutiques in the US and call until you find a boutique that has one and ask them to ship. I got mine from the Boston Boutique. I've never been there.  They shipped it to me.


----------



## thecharmedwife

LVBagLady said:


> I would lookup Longchamp boutiques in the US and call until you find a boutique that has one and ask them to ship. I got mine from the Boston Boutique. I've never been there.  They shipped it to me.




Thank you so much for the tip! [emoji4]


----------



## EvyEvy

Yayyy! 
Got these babies 

#1 Charles Anastase Ballet Shoes 
#2 Mary Katrantzou SH base 26 cm


----------



## tflowers921

EvyEvy said:


> Yayyy!
> 
> Got these babies
> 
> 
> 
> #1 Charles Anastase Ballet Shoes
> 
> #2 Mary Katrantzou SH base 26 cm




Omg where did you get the ballet shoes?!?! That's my dream bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## EvyEvy

tflowers921 said:


> Omg where did you get the ballet shoes?!?! That's my dream bag!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you  

A friend of mine (who lives in Japan) bought me the bag. 
Actually, I've shared him the picture, and lucky me, he found it

If I'm not mistaken, he bought it at a local flea market. 
I think the previous owner have taken care of it very good, because it is still "like new" - despite it has no card nor dust bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EvyEvy said:


> Yayyy!
> Got these babies
> 
> #1 Charles Anastase Ballet Shoes
> #2 Mary Katrantzou SH base 26 cm



Congrats! Both are gorgeous! It's my first time seeing the ballet shoes bag.


----------



## goldfish19

EvyEvy said:


> Yayyy!
> Got these babies
> 
> #1 Charles Anastase Ballet Shoes
> #2 Mary Katrantzou SH base 26 cm



Such lucky finds!!! Congrats. The Mary K is my favorite


----------



## EvyEvy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! Both are gorgeous! It's my first time seeing the ballet shoes bag.



Thanks 
For me, this ballet shoes pattern bag is such a treasure :greengrin:




goldfish19 said:


> Such lucky finds!!! Congrats. The Mary K is my favorite



Thank you goldfish19 
The Mary series have a very beautiful &  vibrant colour. So pretty


----------



## goldfish19

Always New LV said:


> I bought this Longchamp LE La Pilage many years ago in Hong Kong. I did some research and found a pic in WWD in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104981
> View attachment 3104983
> View attachment 3104984



Wow! That bag is so beautiful! Looks rare. Haven't seen this before. And the matching doll keyfob is super cute. Congrats!


----------



## ms.maple

Hi... I'm new so I'm still finding my way around...sorry if this is a repeat question.

I would like to get it the miaou design for my daughter. Will I be able to find it easily in Paris? We are visiting there soon. Also are there any Paris-only designs I should look out for other than the Eiffel Tower? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mailai

EvyEvy said:


> Yayyy!
> 
> Got these babies
> 
> 
> 
> #1 Charles Anastase Ballet Shoes
> 
> #2 Mary Katrantzou SH base 26 cm




Hi,
Where did you buy #2 ? 
Thanks


----------



## GoodyBag

Hi ladies, could someone identify this bag?   I recently bought it from someone who have kept it for years. 

http://www.google.com.sg/search?q=l...tm4iqDvxwIVzsKOCh2MZQDq#imgrc=W_62mb2-416yhM:


----------



## Kelly Walther

Hello Longchamps fan...
Sharing some of my favourite Longchamps bag...[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Tree of Life...
Great Wall of China
Eiffel Tower
Cage Aux Oiseaux


----------



## CrazyLV

wintotty said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the Miaou handbag?(no the shoulder bag)
> I prefer Pink, but blue is OK too




Nordstrom website has it


----------



## SmokieDragon

LP Miaou SLH in Navy


----------



## justwatchin

Kelly Walther said:


> View attachment 3125421
> View attachment 3125423
> View attachment 3125424
> View attachment 3125425
> 
> 
> Hello Longchamps fan...
> Sharing some of my favourite Longchamps bag...[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Tree of Life...
> Great Wall of China
> Eiffel Tower
> Cage Aux Oiseaux


So pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is another Miaou but in pink.


----------



## justwatchin

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is another Miaou but in pink.
> 
> View attachment 3125684


These are so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is another Miaou but in pink.



So cute!




SmokieDragon said:


> LP Miaou SLH in Navy



So glad you got one. This is on my list too! Looking forward to be bag twins!




Kelly Walther said:


> Hello Longchamps fan.



Fab collection!


----------



## Kelly Walther

justwatchin said:


> So pretty! Thanks for sharing.


most welcome dear...sharing is caring...


----------



## Kelly Walther

frenziedhandbag said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you got one. This is on my list too! Looking forward to be bag twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab collection!


thanks...hopefully can add more to my collections...


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> So glad you got one. This is on my list too! Looking forward to be bag twins!



Oooh, I'm looking forward to that too!


----------



## Indiana

ms.maple said:


> Hi... I'm new so I'm still finding my way around...sorry if this is a repeat question.
> 
> I would like to get it the miaou design for my daughter. Will I be able to find it easily in Paris? We are visiting there soon. Also are there any Paris-only designs I should look out for other than the Eiffel Tower?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
When are you going to Paris?  I'll be there for the weekend on 1st October so I'll look out for you and report back here if that's not too late..


----------



## ms.maple

Indiana said:


> When are you going to Paris?  I'll be there for the weekend on 1st October so I'll look out for you and report back here if that's not too late..



Oh, thank you so much - we will actually be there the same time! 
I get there in a week...I can't wait!


----------



## SonDan

Do Longchamp Boutiques carry any stock of older discontinued special editions?
Or do they only carry current season stock?


----------



## mk lover

Always New LV said:


> I bought this Longchamp LE La Pilage many years ago in Hong Kong. I did some research and found a pic in WWD in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104981
> View attachment 3104983
> View attachment 3104984



Wow its so stunning ! Ive never see one like this! Its has its own style


----------



## sassy_gal18

i'm so inlove with miaou variant of longchamp! this is the reason for my purchasing. ilove the navy for long handle and pink for short handle. i just hope i bought thr authentic one.


----------



## mrfcupcake

Which colour did you go for sassy_gal18?

I wasn't looking to buy but this may have just happened ...


----------



## sassy_gal18

hi mrfcupcake.  i bought the color navy. it's nice and cute. but sadly what i bought is fake. so i'm looking for a reseller / branch with miaou variant (authentic this time).


----------



## mrfcupcake

Oh my gosh. I'm sorry to hear that. 
Harrods UK have the pink handbag but for UK shipping only (I though they shipped worldwide)?
I am hoping my order doesn't get cancelled as I think the clutch is now showing as sold out. I ordered through UK.longchamp.com they appear to have stock of all the Miaou collection at the moment.


----------



## AP919

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I saw a thread on LM Metals, however no one has posted in over a year, so I didn't want it to be overlooked.  I have both a platinum LM Metal (purchased May 2014) and a navy LM Metal (purchased May 2013).  The navy is holding up mostly fine, but the corners were going months and months ago, so I sent it in for repair.  I used it only a few times, and the corners needed to be done again!  I sent it back in, and LC didn't want to do anything, but I said that they shouldn't have come undone that quickly, and it came back with the handles coming loose and some damage to the bag itself, with the corners not done well.  They wouldn't do anything for me further. 

I also sent in my platinum one at the same time, which was barely 6-8 months old, I believe, and I hadn't even started to use it until I had it for at least 3-5 months, when I sent the navy in for repair.  They didn't even repair the corners (came back with the navy), so I had to send that back, too.  When it came back, the corners were not done well, and the platinum now has "pock marks" and "cuts" in it, as pictured.  I was not happy, but again, in the store, they said they could do nothing for me.  I've ignored it for a while, but I looked at the bag again yesterday and got sad, because one of the cuts is so bad, I'm afraid it is going to split if I use it.  I really like these bags, and one of the reasons I bought the LM Metal line was their waterproofness.  I'm also upset that the platinum held up less than the navy.

Would anyone know what I can do?  I pointed these things out to the LC boutique as soon as I went in to pick them up, but they didn't care.  Sigh...I'm also including a picture of the plastic tag for authentication purposes.

Sorry the coloring looks more like gold; it's the lighting plus the fact that I took the pictures with my phone as opposed to my camera.

Thanks so much for any help you can offer.

goo.gl/photos/tcLmiyz96cdgGCjE9

goo.gl/photos/ZPY2dgejSGcxsDH28

https://goo.gl/photos/kPaAv5Z4uTvgdKBv5

https://goo.gl/photos/ioo8UxhQxvrz3hTc9

https://goo.gl/photos/z6ewzpyFLt6UpdKU6

https://goo.gl/photos/cshFoDsvVAeauzccA

https://goo.gl/photos/LEF3ytERPLPwDEPb8


----------



## SmokieDragon

AP919 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I saw a thread on LM Metals, however no one has posted in over a year, so I didn't want it to be overlooked.  I have both a platinum LM Metal (purchased May 2014) and a navy LM Metal (purchased May 2013).  The navy is holding up mostly fine, but the corners were going months and months ago, so I sent it in for repair.  I used it only a few times, and the corners needed to be done again!  I sent it back in, and LC didn't want to do anything, but I said that they shouldn't have come undone that quickly, and it came back with the handles coming loose and some damage to the bag itself, with the corners not done well.  They wouldn't do anything for me further.
> 
> I also sent in my platinum one at the same time, which was barely 6-8 months old, I believe, and I hadn't even started to use it until I had it for at least 3-5 months, when I sent the navy in for repair.  They didn't even repair the corners (came back with the navy), so I had to send that back, too.  When it came back, the corners were not done well, and the platinum now has "pock marks" and "cuts" in it, as pictured.  I was not happy, but again, in the store, they said they could do nothing for me.  I've ignored it for a while, but I looked at the bag again yesterday and got sad, because one of the cuts is so bad, I'm afraid it is going to split if I use it.  I really like these bags, and one of the reasons I bought the LM Metal line was their waterproofness.  I'm also upset that the platinum held up less than the navy.
> 
> Would anyone know what I can do?  I pointed these things out to the LC boutique as soon as I went in to pick them up, but they didn't care.  Sigh...I'm also including a picture of the plastic tag for authentication purposes.
> 
> Sorry the coloring looks more like gold; it's the lighting plus the fact that I took the pictures with my phone as opposed to my camera.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help you can offer.
> 
> goo.gl/photos/tcLmiyz96cdgGCjE9
> 
> goo.gl/photos/ZPY2dgejSGcxsDH28
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/kPaAv5Z4uTvgdKBv5
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/ioo8UxhQxvrz3hTc9
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/z6ewzpyFLt6UpdKU6
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/cshFoDsvVAeauzccA
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/LEF3ytERPLPwDEPb8



So sorry your bags were ruined by the boutique. The only thing I can think of is for you to write in to LC Customer Service and I hope they can do something for you: http://us.longchamp.com/contact/customer-service

A month ago, I had an issue with the boutique here in Malaysia - they launched the LP Personalised here and being so eager, I ordered my bag on the launch day itself. Then 2 hours later, I got an SMS about a special free pouch promo for LPP but found out I wasn't  eligible because my order was made before the promo even tho it was on the day itself albeit a couple of hours later. To cut a long story short, I went back to the boutique which refused to do anything for me but after writing in to the Customer Service online, I got an email from LC Customer Service and the boutique called me back and said I could go back to the store as they decided I should be eligible for the promo.

Hope they can do something for you too.


----------



## IStuckACello

Does anyone know anything about this clutch? It's so out there but I kind of like it...


----------



## Wormaldemma24

Hello Purse lovers! 

I am travelling to London and Paris next month and planned on purchasing my first Longchamp bag! I wanted something limited edition, would anybody be have any pictures of some limited edition Le Pliage bags that are current season? Or is this information available on their website somewhere? 

Many thanks


----------



## EGBDF

Wormaldemma24 said:


> Hello Purse lovers!
> 
> I am travelling to London and Paris next month and planned on purchasing my first Longchamp bag! I wanted something limited edition, would anybody be have any pictures of some limited edition Le Pliage bags that are current season? Or is this information available on their website somewhere?
> 
> Many thanks



Looking on the US website now I see for the Pliage the art walk, miaou, and Jeremy Scott. And then in Paris there will be the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Wysi

From Japan, Oct 2015


----------



## Wysi

Japan, Oct 2015


----------



## pbnjam

Wysi said:


> From Japan, Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160109




Very pretty! Red garance is gorgeous.


----------



## Wysi

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Red garance is gorgeous.




Thanks! I feel this hue also brings out mt fuji more!


----------



## makn808

Wysi said:


> From Japan, Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160109



OH how I wish I could get one! If anyone can help me get a Mount Fuji tote please let me know!


----------



## seton

LPC LE for Taiwan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRGk3NT0Ck


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> LPC LE for Taiwan
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRGk3NT0Ck



Wow! That looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing  I wonder how come some countries such as Japan and Taiwan have LE Cuirs


----------



## MMaiko

Oh my goodness, oh my goodness, oh my goodness!!  

How can I get one of these??  (Or several?)

My heart was set on Miyajima but Fuji-san would be awesome.  

But seriously, is there a way to purchase a bag from a location across the world?  Do boutiques ship internationally?


----------



## goldfish19

Limited LPC Taiwan


----------



## HesitantShopper

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3174606
> 
> Limited LPC Taiwan



adorable!


----------



## dodowin

I want one!!!!


----------



## Lemer11040

Wow. This is nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## seton

Choice of two colors and 9 badges for the Taiwan LE.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> Choice of two colors and 9 badges for the Taiwan LE.




Thank you for this update!!! So cute!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone give any Intel if the Japan LE is available in Tokyo, and where?


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Can anyone give any Intel if the Japan LE is available in Tokyo, and where?




I'm sure the LC stores in Tokyo has them but I heard specifcally Ginza.
What's cooking, Bake?


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I'm sure the LC stores in Tokyo has them but I heard specifcally Ginza.
> What's cooking, Bake?



My friend's gf's mom lives in Japan, and I was going to ask her to find one for me.  I asked a friend to find one during her trip to Tokyo, but she couldn't find them. At least my friend's gf's mom has more time to search for one. Haha. 

Basically, I'm determined and using any connection I have to search for the LE bags, since I won't be able to travel to Japan or France any time soon.


----------



## hitt

bakeacookie said:


> My friend's gf's mom lives in Japan, and I was going to ask her to find one for me.  I asked a friend to find one during her trip to Tokyo, but she couldn't find them. At least my friend's gf's mom has more time to search for one. Haha.
> 
> Basically, I'm determined and using any connection I have to search for the LE bags, since I won't be able to travel to Japan or France any time soon.


Channeling good thoughts so you can get your hands on LE bags from Japan, so that we can see photos of them when you get them!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> My friend's gf's mom lives in Japan, and I was going to ask her to find one for me.  I asked a friend to find one during her trip to Tokyo, but she couldn't find them. At least my friend's gf's mom has more time to search for one. Haha.
> 
> Basically, I'm determined and using any connection I have to search for the LE bags, since I won't be able to travel to Japan or France any time soon.





Great connections, Bake! 


I have ET, SOL, and China and my fave is either SOL or China.


----------



## bakeacookie

hitt said:


> Channeling good thoughts so you can get your hands on LE bags from Japan, so that we can see photos of them when you get them!



Thank you! I will post so many pictures if I get them!



seton said:


> Great connections, Bake!
> 
> 
> I have ET, SOL, and China and my fave is either SOL or China.



I have to search for ET and China on ebay, unless someone I know goes to either of those places. No connections there. 

I love my SOL, and I think that's what's really pushing me to get the others.


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! I will post so many pictures if I get them!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to search for ET and China on ebay, unless someone I know goes to either of those places. No connections there.
> 
> I love my SOL, and I think that's what's really pushing me to get the others.




I love ur shopping projects, Bake. What fun!

I just checked eBay and there were 5 China LPs for sale which is far more than usual.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> I love ur shopping projects, Bake. What fun!
> 
> I just checked eBay and there were 5 China LPs for sale which is far more than usual.



I saw those, debating on a color before I start requesting authentications, lol.
Also thinking, I should probably work on the Japan LE first. One at a time.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SLH Artwalk in Cobalt


----------



## AP919

Bloomingdale's all of a sudden took down all the fall colors from the website, and then they put some of them back up yesterday, but now there are even MORE colors mixed in that I've never seen before. I don't know if these count as "limited edition," but as far as I can tell, they're not on the LC site?  The fall colors, at least for nylons, haven't even gone on sale yet!  Bloomie's didn't carry most of the colors in cuir for some reason, only malabar and pebble.  They carried a few more in the cosmetic cases.  I have to go to the store today in White Plains, so I can "investigate," but what on earth are these???  It's December, so isn't it a little early for Spring/Summer colors?  Shouldn't that be more like April?

See cornflower, cyclamen, and pearl.

Backpacks: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=86&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1

Mini: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=83&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1

Large http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndex=1#fn=spp=4&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1

The other colors for large are gone again, but see how mediums are here, but colors like poppy and chocolate are with the falls?
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=28&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1

But then see here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndex=1#fn=spp=5&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1


----------



## Susangria

AP919 said:


> Bloomingdale's all of a sudden took down all the fall colors from the website, and then they put some of them back up yesterday, but now there are even MORE colors mixed in that I've never seen before. I don't know if these count as "limited edition," but as far as I can tell, they're not on the LC site?  The fall colors, at least for nylons, haven't even gone on sale yet!  Bloomie's didn't carry most of the colors in cuir for some reason, only malabar and pebble.  They carried a few more in the cosmetic cases.  I have to go to the store today in White Plains, so I can "investigate," but what on earth are these???  It's December, so isn't it a little early for Spring/Summer colors?  Shouldn't that be more like April?
> 
> See cornflower, cyclamen, and pearl.
> 
> Backpacks: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=86&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1
> 
> Mini: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=83&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1
> 
> Large http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndex=1#fn=spp=4&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1
> 
> The other colors for large are gone again, but see how mediums are here, but colors like poppy and chocolate are with the falls?
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...dex=1#fn=spp=28&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1
> 
> But then see here: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ndex=1#fn=spp=5&ppp=180&sp=1&rid=&spc=87&pn=1



What's really odd is if you look at the Beige in the Large Le Pliage Nylon tote and the Beige in the Medium Le Pliage Nylon tote, they are two different colors. Even the color square where you click to select your color choice is a different color. Bizarre!


----------



## divineprada

seton said:


> LPC LE for Taiwan
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRGk3NT0Ck




I just want those badges![emoji7] Wonder if they're sold separately.


----------



## tastangan

SmokieDragon said:


> SLH Artwalk in Cobalt
> 
> View attachment 3205946



What is the material of the bag? It's not nylon, is it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

tastangan said:


> What is the material of the bag? It's not nylon, is it?



It feels different from the usual Nylon LPs. It's made from "Cotton laminated polyester canvas" according to the website, as opposed to the usual nylon ones which are described as "Polyamide canvas with inside PVC coating"


----------



## seton

Navy sol.  Spring 2016.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.




O that's pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.




Very pretty. Is this available nationwide?


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O that's pretty! [emoji7]



thx! I've been dithering for a while about which LE navy to get but finally decided on this one since navy is such an american blue. 





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty. Is this available nationwide?



No, but you can always phone order from NYC.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> thx! I've been dithering for a while about which LE navy to get but finally decided on this one since navy is such an american blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you can always phone order from NYC.




That blue is pretty.  It looks good with the Eiffel Tower too. 

Any SA recommendations? Or can I just call in any store? Thanks again.


----------



## seton

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That blue is pretty.  It looks good with the Eiffel Tower too.
> 
> Any SA recommendations? Or can I just call in any store? Thanks again.




I dunno if all the NYC stores got it in yet.

Macys - Cory is the manager there but he is rarely on the sales floor. Natalie is the asst manager. All the staff is nice.

Rockefeller Center - Katy is usually on the ball there but not as nice as Marcy who has less seniority.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

seton said:


> I dunno if all the NYC stores got it in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Macys - Cory is the manager there but he is rarely on the sales floor. Natalie is the asst manager. All the staff is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Rockefeller Center - Katy is usually on the ball there but not as nice as Marcy who has less seniority.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.



Love Love Love this one! white lines!


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.




Thank you for sharing! The other colors for this bag didn't speak to me, but this in navy did so I ordered it just now!


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.



What's the color of the lining?


----------



## abl13

The Cancun airport still has some miaou bags! Smaller size in both colors.


----------



## soxx

divineprada said:


> I just want those badges![emoji7] Wonder if they're sold separately.




The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.


----------



## hitt

soxx said:


> The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
> Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.
> View attachment 3232192


The lining is adorable too! Thank you for the additional information!


----------



## pbnjam

soxx said:


> The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
> Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.
> View attachment 3232192




So cute! Do you know how the badges are attached? I would be so bummed if they fell off.


----------



## dodowin

soxx said:


> The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
> Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.
> View attachment 3232192




So pretty!!!  Such a bummer that you cannot buy more (either to rotate or replacement).  I am sure i will lose them with the snap-on of those badges.


----------



## soxx

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Do you know how the badges are attached? I would be so bummed if they fell off.




Those badges are attached by snap on buttons. The snap on buttons are pretty tight when they're new, think may loosen over time.


----------



## soxx

dodowin said:


> So pretty!!!  Such a bummer that you cannot buy more (either to rotate or replacement).  I am sure i will lose them with the snap-on of those badges.




Ya i wish they could sell the badges but pity its limited to 3 per bag. Just gotta be more careful when carrying the bag and constant checking that the badges are intact [emoji16]


----------



## paula3boys

Just received Statue of Liberty navy today and bilberry large last week to add to my Eiffel Tower in red garance. Also got the green coin purse on clearance at Nordies last month.


----------



## goldfish19

soxx said:


> Ya i wish they could sell the badges but pity its limited to 3 per bag. Just gotta be more careful when carrying the bag and constant checking that the badges are intact [emoji16]




I wish they would sell all 9 badges though. Is this available in Taiwan only?


----------



## soxx

goldfish19 said:


> I wish they would sell all 9 badges though. Is this available in Taiwan only?




Yes, this is only available in taiwan.


----------



## sr1856

soxx said:


> The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
> Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.
> View attachment 3232192




love the lining, thanks for posting.


----------



## bubblygwen

Hi i wanna ask whether there is a kind of royal blue colour for authentic small le pliage neo? Cause on the longchamp website it only says navy but on ebay there is a blue sapphire/royal blue colour which is said to be limited colours is that true?or is it fake? Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

bubblygwen said:


> Hi i wanna ask whether there is a kind of royal blue colour for authentic small le pliage neo? Cause on the longchamp website it only says navy but on ebay there is a blue sapphire/royal blue colour which is said to be limited colours is that true?or is it fake? Thanks!


 
This post should be posted to the Authenticate Thread following the instructions on page 1 of that Thread.


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Just received Statue of Liberty navy today and bilberry large last week to add to my Eiffel Tower in red garance. Also got the green coin purse on clearance at Nordies last month.
> View attachment 3232739


 
Congrats!  I would love the Eiffel in navy, gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Navy sol.  Spring 2016.




Lovely in navy!


----------



## pbnjam

paula3boys said:


> Just received Statue of Liberty navy today and bilberry large last week to add to my Eiffel Tower in red garance. Also got the green coin purse on clearance at Nordies last month.
> View attachment 3232739




Love these LE prints! Very pretty colors too!


----------



## pandorabox

soxx said:


> The badges comes with the limited edition taipei bag and can choose 3 out of 8 or 9? Was told that if the badges were to drop off, there wont be any replacement badges for sale.
> Here's a pix i took when i went taipei for holiday recently.
> View attachment 3232192




Omg. I love the lining! How cute!


----------



## pandorabox

Kelly Walther said:


> View attachment 3125421
> View attachment 3125423
> View attachment 3125424
> View attachment 3125425
> 
> 
> Hello Longchamps fan...
> Sharing some of my favourite Longchamps bag...[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Tree of Life...
> Great Wall of China
> Eiffel Tower
> Cage Aux Oiseaux




Those are amazing. Love the tree of life.


----------



## krazeemarie24

Anyone got the 'Valentine' yet?


----------



## paula3boys

krazeemarie24 said:


> Anyone got the 'Valentine' yet?




I saw online but hope someone posts a pic soon!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  I would love the Eiffel in navy, gorgeous!







pbnjam said:


> Love these LE prints! Very pretty colors too!




Thank you. I love these LE prints. I want to find a bird cage print too


----------



## goldfish19

soxx said:


> Yes, this is only available in taiwan.
> View attachment 3232903




That lining [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shoebaglady

Here are my 3 LE LC bags:

1. Neo Fantaisie (blue water scene). I found it at Winners and it's the thicker scuba(?) material.  Does anyone have info on it?

2. Fantaisie 2015

3. Arbre du Vie. (Year?)


----------



## pbnjam

Shoebaglady said:


> Here are my 3 LE LC bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Neo Fantaisie (blue water scene). I found it at Winners and it's the thicker scuba(?) material.  Does anyone have info on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Fantaisie 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Arbre du Vie. (Year?)




Love your LEs! I don't have much info on them. The first one is from Spring 2015. The second one is from Fall 2015.


----------



## Shoebaglady

pbnjam said:


> Love your LEs! I don't have much info on them. The first one is from Spring 2015. The second one is from Fall 2015.


Thank you!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tastangan

Shoebaglady said:


> Here are my 3 LE LC bags:
> 
> 1. Neo Fantaisie (blue water scene). I found it at Winners and it's the thicker scuba(?) material.  Does anyone have info on it?
> 
> 2. Fantaisie 2015
> 
> 3. Arbre du Vie. (Year?)



Abre de Vie is from early 2011, so probably Spring 2011?


----------



## Shoebaglady

tastangan said:


> Abre de Vie is from early 2011, so probably Spring 2011?


Thank you &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gkfantasy

Badges (Bugs) - Noir, Large Long Handle 


This was a photo taken in Feb 2013. I bought this Longchamp Le Piage in Jan 2011 and had been carrying it for like 4 years till it was worn out. It was the best companion I ever got for business trips, casul weekends, and leisure travels. It carried laptop, files, clothes, scarf, and whatever a girl caries in a bag for me, though I did not baby it at all... While the zipper is worn out and it is not in frequent use anymore, I am still in love with it and keep it in my wardrobe!


----------



## pbnjam

gkfantasy said:


> Badges (Bugs) - Noir, Large Long Handle
> 
> 
> This was a photo taken in Feb 2013. I bought this Longchamp Le Piage in Jan 2011 and had been carrying it for like 4 years till it was worn out. It was the best companion I ever got for business trips, casul weekends, and leisure travels. It carried laptop, files, clothes, scarf, and whatever a girl caries in a bag for me, though I did not baby it at all... While the zipper is worn out and it is not in frequent use anymore, I am still in love with it and keep it in my wardrobe!




Very pretty! Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gkfantasy said:


> Badges (Bugs) - Noir, Large Long Handle



Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bakeacookie

This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!


----------



## jpark2

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3246631
> 
> This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!




Wow - very special! Congrats.


----------



## bakeacookie

Blissroads said:


> Wow - very special! Congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3246631
> 
> This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!



This is beautiful! Nice find and in such a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3246631
> 
> This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!



Yay! I'm glad. I'm still waiting for mine.

Is that the medium? Looks huge.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3246631
> 
> This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!



Congrats on a wonderful find!


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> This is beautiful! Nice find and in such a pretty color. Congrats!




Thank you! The color is very fitting for the design. 



tastangan said:


> Yay! I'm glad. I'm still waiting for mine.
> 
> Is that the medium? Looks huge.




It is a medium. Does seem larger than the standard medium LP, not sure why. I'll compare to other totes later. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on a wonderful find!




Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you! The color is very fitting for the design.
> 
> It is a medium. Does seem larger than the standard medium LP, not sure why. I'll compare to other totes later.
> 
> Thank you!




The medium SH1623 is quite big. That's why it can be tiring to carry in the crook of arm when filled all the way.


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> The medium SH1623 is quite big. That's why it can be tiring to carry in the crook of arm when filled all the way.




Good to know. Definitely shouldn't fill this bag up too much.


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Good to know. Definitely shouldn't fill this bag up too much.



I wonder if there is a long handle version available. I would prefer that but got this one anyway since I never thought I would be able to find a Beijing LP.


----------



## furuutsu

Limited edition cuir in black with light gold handles and straps for Singapore and 2 other countries. I was in a hurry and didn't catch what the SA said about the other countries, oops! The inner lining is similar to the usual le pliage cuirs and has the words 'Year of the Monkey' on the pocket lining.

It's retailing for SGD885 including tax. I was quite tempted to get it but eventually decided against impulse buying and came home to surf tPF 

Browsed back a few pages on this thread and saw the charms for the Taiwan version. It looks like the 3 charms are part of the 9 in Taiwan, only difference being they're stuck on the cuir instead of being buttoned on.

Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

furuutsu said:


> View attachment 3248013
> 
> 
> Limited edition cuir in black with light gold handles and straps for Singapore and 2 other countries. I was in a hurry and didn't catch what the SA said about the other countries, oops! The inner lining is similar to the usual le pliage cuirs and has the words 'Year of the Monkey' on the pocket lining.
> 
> It's retailing for SGD885 including tax. I was quite tempted to get it but eventually decided against impulse buying and came home to surf tPF
> 
> Browsed back a few pages on this thread and saw the charms for the Taiwan version. It looks like the 3 charms are part of the 9 in Taiwan, only difference being they're stuck on the cuir instead of being buttoned on.
> 
> Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.




I saw this in Hong Kong too so I think Chins is one of the countries that is selling this Year of Monkey LE bag.


----------



## pbnjam

furuutsu said:


> View attachment 3248013
> 
> 
> Limited edition cuir in black with light gold handles and straps for Singapore and 2 other countries. I was in a hurry and didn't catch what the SA said about the other countries, oops! The inner lining is similar to the usual le pliage cuirs and has the words 'Year of the Monkey' on the pocket lining.
> 
> It's retailing for SGD885 including tax. I was quite tempted to get it but eventually decided against impulse buying and came home to surf tPF
> 
> Browsed back a few pages on this thread and saw the charms for the Taiwan version. It looks like the 3 charms are part of the 9 in Taiwan, only difference being they're stuck on the cuir instead of being buttoned on.
> 
> Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.




Cute! Too bad it's not customizable. But that wouldn't stop me from getting it. [emoji28]


----------



## pbnjam

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I saw this in Hong Kong too so I think Chins is one of the countries that is selling this Year of Monkey LE bag.




Ooo my parents are going to Hong Kong soon! Too bad they wouldn't buy that for me. [emoji52]


----------



## goldfish19

furuutsu said:


> View attachment 3248013
> 
> 
> Limited edition cuir in black with light gold handles and straps for Singapore and 2 other countries. I was in a hurry and didn't catch what the SA said about the other countries, oops! The inner lining is similar to the usual le pliage cuirs and has the words 'Year of the Monkey' on the pocket lining.
> 
> It's retailing for SGD885 including tax. I was quite tempted to get it but eventually decided against impulse buying and came home to surf tPF
> 
> Browsed back a few pages on this thread and saw the charms for the Taiwan version. It looks like the 3 charms are part of the 9 in Taiwan, only difference being they're stuck on the cuir instead of being buttoned on.
> 
> Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.




That is just too cute!!! Longchamp keeps on tempting us with these limited styles!


----------



## mandabear

furuutsu said:


> View attachment 3248013
> 
> 
> Limited edition cuir in black with light gold handles and straps for Singapore and 2 other countries. I was in a hurry and didn't catch what the SA said about the other countries, oops! The inner lining is similar to the usual le pliage cuirs and has the words 'Year of the Monkey' on the pocket lining.
> 
> It's retailing for SGD885 including tax. I was quite tempted to get it but eventually decided against impulse buying and came home to surf tPF
> 
> Browsed back a few pages on this thread and saw the charms for the Taiwan version. It looks like the 3 charms are part of the 9 in Taiwan, only difference being they're stuck on the cuir instead of being buttoned on.
> 
> Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.


Drats, I may be in Hong Kong but in September or October. Year of the Monkey lining? UGH - I'm a monkey!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

furuutsu said:


> Still mulling over whether to get this cuir! I like the colour combination and the size but don't really like the heart charm.



Cute charms! I like the colour combi too but somehow the charms didn't stand out as much as Taiwan's LE? Nonetheless it is a pretty bag. Good luck deciding.


----------



## furuutsu

Went to take a closer look at the cuir today and decided not to get it. Yay for saving money!

Managed to snap a pic of the inner lining and pocket; it's actually the Chinese character for monkey (&#29492 that's on the pocket. 




This cuir is not foldable like the regular ones due to the placement of the charms/badges. There isn't a button hole on the back for pinning to.

For those who are interested, this cuir is available only at the Takashimaya Longchamp and just 10 pieces were brought in for sale. The SA mentioned there's only a few left.


----------



## goldfish19

furuutsu said:


> Went to take a closer look at the cuir today and decided not to get it. Yay for saving money!
> 
> Managed to snap a pic of the inner lining and pocket; it's actually the Chinese character for monkey (&#29492 that's on the pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3249055
> 
> 
> This cuir is not foldable like the regular ones due to the placement of the charms/badges. There isn't a button hole on the back for pinning to.
> 
> For those who are interested, this cuir is available only at the Takashimaya Longchamp and just 10 pieces were brought in for sale. The SA mentioned there's only a few left.




Thank you for the photos and for the info! I guess they really just make it in small. The previous limited LPC in Japan was also small (and mini crossbody) which came in light pink (I would assume it's the same girl pink from this season). 

The handles and flaps seem to be in the color vegetal (beige). 

I like the lining of the Taiwan version better.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> The medium SH1623 is quite big. That's why it can be tiring to carry in the crook of arm when filled all the way.




the SH1623 almosthas the capacity of the 1899, I think. So it's quite big.


----------



## goldfish19

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3246631
> 
> This limited edition is being found at random Nordstrom Racks, and I got one! So happy!




I thought they were exclusive to the country it represents?


----------



## bakeacookie

goldfish19 said:


> I thought they were exclusive to the country it represents?



Thought so too, but they got quite a few of them. They have a lot of older LEs all of a sudden.


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> Thought so too, but they got quite a few of them. They have a lot of older LEs all of a sudden.




Maybe they don't sell as well in China? Do you know if they only have the Great Wall one? Thanks.


----------



## bakeacookie

pbnjam said:


> Maybe they don't sell as well in China? Do you know if they only have the Great Wall one? Thanks.




All that's been posted on the Nordstrom Rack finds is the Great Wall one. I'll post here if I hear of different styles


----------



## sleepykris

This is an oldie but finally snagged it on ebay, new and all [emoji4].  I think it is from the spring 2012 collection.  Love orchideal, hopefully I can find a new long handle in green


----------



## sleepykris

Adding this Longchamp pastel pouchette as it is very limited edition - spring/summer 2016


----------



## pbnjam

sleepykris said:


> This is an oldie but finally snagged it on ebay, new and all [emoji4].  I think it is from the spring 2012 collection.  Love orchideal, hopefully I can find a new long handle in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257682



What pretty flowers! Very pretty. 



sleepykris said:


> Adding this Longchamp pastel pouchette as it is very limited edition - spring/summer 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257716




Love the glimmer. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

bakeacookie said:


> All that's been posted on the Nordstrom Rack finds is the Great Wall one. I'll post here if I hear of different styles




Thanks! I would love to get another Great Wall LP. I should check out my local NR too.


----------



## sleepykris

pbnjam said:


> What pretty flowers! Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the glimmer. [emoji7]




Thank you!  [emoji178]


----------



## Indiana

Does anyone know what Limited Editions are specific to Paris this spring?  Presumably the Eiffel is available but does anyone know which colours? - I didn't really like either the red or light blue of last year..


----------



## pbnjam

Indiana said:


> Does anyone know what Limited Editions are specific to Paris this spring?  Presumably the Eiffel is available but does anyone know which colours? - I didn't really like either the red or light blue of last year..




The current LE colors are pearl (light gray) and navy.


----------



## Indiana

pbnjam said:


> The current LE colors are pearl (light gray) and navy.




Mmmm nice!  Thank you!


----------



## Bags_nstuff

Sarah Morris x Longchamp
Handbag (Medium) in short handle
Pink (black leather)
2014 (I think S/S)


----------



## Bags_nstuff

oops... wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## LuvAllBags

sleepykris said:


> This is an oldie but finally snagged it on ebay, new and all [emoji4].  I think it is from the spring 2012 collection.  Love orchideal, hopefully I can find a new long handle in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257682




I looooovvee this! I have the short handle version.


----------



## seton

Congrats to London for getting their own LE LP (Big Ben) 
Hopefully one of our UK members will post theirs soon.


----------



## Annelb2003

seton said:


> Congrats to London for getting their own LE LP (Big Ben)
> Hopefully one of our UK members will post theirs soon.




Just got mine yesterday!!


----------



## Annelb2003

T


----------



## mrfcupcake

Annelb2003 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308553



Congrats on your new bag!
Anyone know where these are available from?


----------



## Annelb2003

mrfcupcake said:


> Congrats on your new bag!
> Anyone know where these are available from?




Thank you! I got mine in the Longchamp store in New Bond Street and was told they are only available in Longchamp stores in London. Not online either and not through department stores. They have them in different sizes and in the navy and light grey. Small shopper with the long handles is not available though.


----------



## mrfcupcake

Annelb2003 said:


> Thank you! I got mine in the Longchamp store in New Bond Street and was told they are only available in Longchamp stores in London. Not online either and not through department stores. They have them in different sizes and in the navy and light grey. Small shopper with the long handles is not available though.




Thank you for the information, what size did you go for?

My bf isn't going to be happy about this news, he only just bought me the Eiffel Tower one this month for my birthday, and now I'm looking at a new bag [emoji5]&#65039; he doesn't understand the need for more than one handbag.


----------



## Annelb2003

mrfcupcake said:


> Thank you for the information, what size did you go for?
> 
> My bf isn't going to be happy about this news, he only just bought me the Eiffel Tower one this month for my birthday, and now I'm looking at a new bag [emoji5]&#65039; he doesn't understand the need for more than one handbag.
> 
> View attachment 3308584




Lol, the Eiffeltower one is gorgeous too! My one is the same size as yours, the large shopper with the long handles. Sorry, I don't know the exact terminology


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Congrats to London for getting their own LE LP (Big Ben)
> Hopefully one of our UK members will post theirs soon.




Oh no! ;-; it's out after I got home!

How much is it? Going to ask a friend traveling there to get me one!


----------



## catsinthebag

Annelb2003 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308553



Love it -- Congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

mrfcupcake said:


> Thank you for the information, what size did you go for?
> 
> My bf isn't going to be happy about this news, he only just bought me the Eiffel Tower one this month for my birthday, and now I'm looking at a new bag [emoji5]&#65039; he doesn't understand the need for more than one handbag.
> 
> View attachment 3308584



What a pretty blue! My DH didn't understand either, until I asked him if he'd want to wear the same watch every day.


----------



## Annelb2003

catsinthebag said:


> Love it -- Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Annelb2003

bakeacookie said:


> Oh no! ;-; it's out after I got home!
> 
> How much is it? Going to ask a friend traveling there to get me one!




The large shopper Big Ben with long handles is £73


----------



## pbnjam

Annelb2003 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308553




Gorgeous! [emoji7] I need to plan a trip to London!


----------



## dodowin

Annelb2003 said:


> The large shopper Big Ben with long handles is £73




Beautiful!!  I would like one in light grey!!!!  Too bad I don't plan to travel to London anytime soon (went there last year).


----------



## bakeacookie

Annelb2003 said:


> The large shopper Big Ben with long handles is £73




Thanks!


----------



## Annelb2003

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7] I need to plan a trip to London!







dodowin said:


> Beautiful!!  I would like one in light grey!!!!  Too bad I don't plan to travel to London anytime soon (went there last year).




Yes, it'll be worth it! The light grey was gorgeous too!


----------



## tastangan

Annelb2003 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308553




What's the color of the lining? I think I'm going to have to ask my friend to get this for me


----------



## Annelb2003

tastangan said:


> What's the color of the lining? I think I'm going to have to ask my friend to get this for me




The lining is the same dark blue colour and they are also foldable. Apparently this is not always the case with limited editions


----------



## tastangan

Annelb2003 said:


> The lining is the same dark blue colour and they are also foldable. Apparently this is not always the case with limited editions




That's good about both. I have a few of the location based LE i.e. Statue of Liberty, Eiffel Tower. I think these are all foldable


----------



## Iridescent

Omg .... love that blue. I was thinking yesterday if Longcgamp had London edition. There's the answer. (: ... 

I just came back from my visit to NYC. .. first time ever  (: . I bought the Bilberry travel short handle. While my ideal would have been the Navy travel.short handle, Bilberry is the next closest I could get.

Macy's Herald square Longchamp has the following in the travel short handle. Bilberry, gunmetal, beige, white silver color, azure blue, brick red/fushia.  Hope this helps (:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> The lining is the same dark blue colour and they are also foldable.



What a  gorgeous bag! I had always loved Big Ben. It is so iconic of London. Congrats on your LE!


----------



## Annelb2003

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a  gorgeous bag! I had always loved Big Ben. It is so iconic of London. Congrats on your LE!




Thank you, yes, as you say it's iconic so also a lovely souvenir from a visit to London!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> Thank you, yes, as you say it's iconic so also a lovely souvenir from a visit to London!




Now you make me want to visit London again.


----------



## Annelb2003

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now you make me want to visit London again.




Go for it!!  xx


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Annelb2003 said:


> Go for it!!  xx


Definitely! I wish to create happier memories with a vacation there. My first trip was a worktrip and it was too hectic but I do love London for its vibe, food and architecture.


----------



## JennyErin

I think this is the small size, long handle Artwalk in Cobalt from Fall 2015


----------



## JennyErin

And the one that started my LC obsession, medium (I think) short handle ostrich print autruche in gunmetal I believe from Winter 2013??


----------



## SmokieDragon

JennyErin said:


> I think this is the small size, long handle Artwalk in Cobalt from Fall 2015



Lovely! We are bag twins


----------



## HesitantShopper

JennyErin said:


> I think this is the small size, long handle Artwalk in Cobalt from Fall 2015



Fabulous print! love how it just 'pops' and the black details for the flap & handles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

JennyErin said:


> And the one that started my LC obsession, medium (I think) short handle ostrich print autruche in gunmetal I believe from Winter 2013??



very nice, looks elegant!


----------



## cheidel

Annelb2003 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308553


Congrats!!!  Lovely!


----------



## KM7029

Does anyone know if the Big Ben/London special edition bag will likely be available still in Sept or Oct?

A family member is going and I was going to ask if they could pick one up for me!


----------



## cheidel

The navy Eiffel is gorgeous!!!  So glad I found her in the U.S. [emoji39] She arrived today!


----------



## epdx990

Anyone has lm metal rose gold medium with long handle to sell? I need it desperately


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> The navy Eiffel is gorgeous!!!  So glad I found her in the U.S. [emoji39] She arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334489
> View attachment 3334490
> View attachment 3334491



A great addition to your collex 





epdx990 said:


> Anyone has lm metal rose gold medium with long handle to sell? I need it desperately



There is no buying or selling here. Please read the rules before you post again.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks so much Seton!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bakeacookie

Is there any special bag offered in Germany? I have a friend heading that way. 

Also, for the Mt Fuji bag, which stores have it in Tokyo? Another friend is going  to Tokyo lol. 

I do wish I could go with them.


----------



## slycookies

bakeacookie said:


> Is there any special bag offered in Germany? I have a friend heading that way.
> 
> Also, for the Mt Fuji bag, which stores have it in Tokyo? Another friend is going  to Tokyo lol.
> 
> I do wish I could go with them.


 
None for Germany that I'm aware of right now.


----------



## bakeacookie

slycookies said:


> None for Germany that I'm aware of right now.



Thanks! I'll keep my requests to local sweets.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Also, for the Mt Fuji bag, which stores have it in Tokyo? Another friend is going  to Tokyo lol.



My brother bought it in Mitsukoshi (a huge department store) in Tokyo. I am however unsure whether all stores stocks it. It might be worthwhile to check the nearest LC boutique nearest to your friend's hotel and make a call? At least to avoid disappointment.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> My brother bought it in Mitsukoshi (a huge department store) in Tokyo. I am however unsure whether all stores stocks it. It might be worthwhile to check the nearest LC boutique nearest to your friend's hotel and make a call? At least to avoid disappointment.




I'll have to get her the list of boutiques in Tokyo because I have no idea where she's staying. So happy she's willing to even try to search for it for me. 
I'll as Mitsukoshi to the list, but the friend she's meeting with has mentioned she knew Longchamp when I had asked if her friend was willing to send me a bag. But easier if my friend goes, as she understands the necessity I have for these bags. 

Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> So happy she's willing to even try to search for it for me.



That is a great help on your friend's part. Having a local to help definitely helps. Most of the boutiques are shop-in-store (space within a mall) so a list of the shops helps a lot as they are not so prominent. My brother also chanced upon it and knowing how much I love LC, got one for me,  though he still does not understand the necessity of having the same style in multiples. [emoji28]


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a great help on your friend's part. Having a local to help definitely helps. Most of the boutiques are shop-in-store (space within a mall) so a list of the shops helps a lot as they are not so prominent. My brother also chanced upon it and knowing how much I love LC, got one for me,  though he still does not understand the necessity of having the same style in multiples. [emoji28]




My friend thinks I'm nutters for wanting a multiple of the Mt Fuji but she said she'd go anyway haha. I'm sending her to Japan with a lot of Yen for Longchamp, Sanrio, and Disney stuff.haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> My friend thinks I'm nutters



Hahaha! Only we purse lovers understand that purse passion. Mt. Fuji is beautiful. Which color do you intend to get? Sanrio is so cute. I had a friend whom brought an empty luggage so that she can lug back merchandise of My Melody. I like Gutetama and Totoro.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahaha! Only we purse lovers understand that purse passion. Mt. Fuji is beautiful. Which color do you intend to get? Sanrio is so cute. I had a friend whom brought an empty luggage so that she can lug back merchandise of My Melody. I like Gutetama and Totoro.




Not sure, she's going in the fall. 
I've provided her an empty check bag to haul back everything with, including treats. She said she'll let me know what she finds, but I want cinamaroll and kerropi. I probably spelled those wrong lol.


----------



## honubags

bakeacookie said:


> Is there any special bag offered in Germany? I have a friend heading that way.
> 
> Also, for the Mt Fuji bag, which stores have it in Tokyo? Another friend is going  to Tokyo lol.
> 
> I do wish I could go with them.


Hi Bakeacookie, I just came back from Japan and I got my large long handle navy blue Mt. Fuji from Takashimaya in Shinjuku.  Make sure your friend as the SA for the limited edition Mt. Fuji bag.  I went to about 3 other LC counter in the malls and they didn't show the bag on the floor display.  I decide to ask the SA if they had the limited edition bag, she knew exactly what I wanted went to the closet and show me the two colors it came in navy and the pearl.  It only came in two style large with long handle (¥16,000) and med handheld (¥14,000).

If your friend is going to Takashimaya she'll get 5% discount right away and another % on top of that at the tax free counter.     

Hope your friend could help you get one[emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

honubags said:


> Hi Bakeacookie, I just came back from Japan and I got my large long handle navy blue Mt. Fuji from Takashimaya in Shinjuku.  Make sure your friend as the SA for the limited edition Mt. Fuji bag.  I went to about 3 other LC counter in the malls and they didn't show the bag on the floor display.  I decide to ask the SA if they had the limited edition bag, she knew exactly what I wanted went to the closet and show me the two colors it came in navy and the pearl.  It only came in two style large with long handle (¥16,000) and med handheld (¥14,000).
> 
> If your friend is going to Takashimaya she'll get 5% discount right away and another % on top of that at the tax free counter.
> 
> Hope your friend could help you get one[emoji4]




Wow! Thank you for all the info! I'll tell her to ask specifically for the Mt Fuji and to try Takashimaya first. And thanks for the prices, I had no idea how much Yen to give her. Haha.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Not sure, she's going in the fall.



I didn't know Cinnamoroll was created to resemble a Cinnamon roll which I love! Maybe there will be exciting Fall colors then. So exciting!


----------



## honubags

bakeacookie said:


> Wow! Thank you for all the info! I'll tell her to ask specifically for the Mt Fuji and to try Takashimaya first. And thanks for the prices, I had no idea how much Yen to give her. Haha.


Oh, forgot to mention.  For the discount she would need to show her passport.  I would say about 95% of the stores/boutiques has a tax free for foreigners after a certain amounts spent.


----------



## bakeacookie

honubags said:


> Oh, forgot to mention.  For the discount she would need to show her passport.  I would say about 95% of the stores/boutiques has a tax free for foreigners after a certain amounts spent.




Is this similar to the VAT refund where she needs to fill out paperwork and get stamps at the airport? Or is it a discount you have to do at the store?


----------



## honubags

bakeacookie said:


> Is this similar to the VAT refund where she needs to fill out paperwork and get stamps at the airport? Or is it a discount you have to do at the store?


No, there won't be any paperwork.  It's like the States where you see the price and the tax is added when checking out.   It's not like EU which the price you see is the price you'll pay.

Let say an item is ¥20 when checking out they would add tax which is 8%, so the total amount would be ¥21.60.

In big department store is a little bit more work.  Tax is added when checking out, but have to bring passport and receipt to the tax free counter where tax is refunded right then and there.

Hope I'm explaining well.


----------



## bakeacookie

honubags said:


> No, there won't be any paperwork.  It's like the States where you see the price and the tax is added when checking out.   It's not like EU which the price you see is the price you'll pay.
> 
> Let say an item is ¥20 when checking out they would add tax which is 8%, so the total amount would be ¥21.60.
> 
> In big department store is a little bit more work.  Tax is added when checking out, but have to bring passport and receipt to the tax free counter where tax is refunded right then and there.
> 
> Hope I'm explaining well.




Explained it perfectly! Thank you I'll let my friend know!


----------



## cheidel

Ms Eiffel all loaded up for her debut!!!   Oh my, so sorry the pic is sideways.


----------



## dott

I just returned from Tokyo staying at the Mandarin which is only a block from the flagship Mitsukoshi. The minimum for tax rebate is to spend 10,000 yen with the original passport shown not a photocopy and the processing fee the store charges is about 2%.
I saw the Mt.Fuji but decided to hold off and get the Eiffel when at Paris in the fall.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I bit the bullet and got an Artwalk before it was too late!


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Ms Eiffel all loaded up for her debut!!!   Oh my, so sorry the pic is sideways.



very pretty, next on my list.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Shoebaglady said:


> Here are my 3 LE LC bags:
> 
> 1. Neo Fantaisie (blue water scene). I found it at Winners and it's the thicker scuba(?) material.  Does anyone have info on it?
> 
> 2. Fantaisie 2015
> 
> 3. Arbre du Vie. (Year?)



I love the last pink one you have. So unique. I just started looking into long champ.


----------



## LVoeluv

Hi, I'm a longchamp newbie and hopefully it's ok to ask this here? Where else can I buy those limited edition (I.e. Eiffel Tower, Mount Fuji, Great Wall of China etc) beside France? Is it possible to get from Japan? Please advise, thanks


----------



## seton

LVoeluv said:


> Hi, I'm a longchamp newbie and hopefully it's ok to ask this here? Where else can I buy those limited edition (I.e. Eiffel Tower, Mount Fuji, Great Wall of China etc) beside France? Is it possible to get from Japan? Please advise, thanks



Bonjour! Most of these LE Landmark bags you can only get from that country. You buy that Mt Fuji in Tokyo for instance. Since you are in NY, you can get the Statue of Liberty from any of the 4 LCs in NYC.


----------



## LVoeluv

seton said:


> Bonjour! Most of these LE Landmark bags you can only get from that country. You buy that Mt Fuji in Tokyo for instance. Since you are in NY, you can get the Statue of Liberty from any of the 4 LCs in NYC.


Thank you so much for the info!! I called the boutique and got one in gray! Hopefully it's beautiful and not too easy to get dirty. But nylon can be clean easily I hope?


----------



## seton

LVoeluv said:


> Thank you so much for the info!! I called the boutique and got one in gray! Hopefully it's beautiful and not too easy to get dirty. But nylon can be clean easily I hope?




Indeed! I was just scrubbing my white one last nite. There is not a stain on it. However, it gets dirty easily and this was the third time cleaning it. In a year. The Pearl color is very nice!


----------



## goldfish19

Japan limited edition LPC 
Small size only


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> Japan limited edition LPC
> Small size only
> 
> View attachment 3354179



Thanks. I wonder if the colour combination has any significance


----------



## pbnjam

goldfish19 said:


> Japan limited edition LPC
> Small size only
> 
> View attachment 3354179




I've considered a custom LPC that has a blue body and cyclamen handles + strap. I'm think this is close to what I was thinking. It's nice to visualize it.


----------



## hitt

This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious. 

I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.


----------



## pbnjam

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.




Wow these are very special indeed! Great collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Eiffel Tower


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.



Handsome 1621 family. 





SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3361328
> 
> Eiffel Tower



Yay, you got one too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yay, you got one too!



Thanks! Yes, woke up one morning and decided that since Navy is my favourite colour, I should just get the Eiffel Tower this season as there is a very trusted seller out there


----------



## Gloovie

Hi...i'm new to purseforum.recently i bought a longchamp ruban d'or with strap.however, i noticed there is only one zipper pocket inside.i am confused as on longchamp website the description mention that there are one zipper pocket and 2 flat pockets..however i couldn't find the flat pocket inside the bag..can someone verify how many pockets does ruban d'or have? This model is sold out in my country hence i couldnt compare at the boutique.tqvm


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi does anyone have this bag? May I know how does the interior look like? I just purchased one from a reseller and would like to confirm on it's authenticity. Thanks heaps!


----------



## slycookies

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 3369817
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone have this bag? May I know how does the interior look like? I just purchased one from a reseller and would like to confirm on it's authenticity. Thanks heaps!


 
Why not use the authenticate thread and post pictures of the bag you have?  Then someone can tell you for sure or not.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true./QUOTE]
> 
> Your collection is precious. Each is unique, not to mention your efforts in finding them. Well done!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Eiffel Tower



Perfect bag with the perfect bag charm. Love this winning combo.


----------



## SofiaC

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 3369817
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone have this bag? May I know how does the interior look like? I just purchased one from a reseller and would like to confirm on it's authenticity. Thanks heaps!


OMG! Dat is my dream bag cos of d kitty sketches. U r so lucky to b able to find it. If anyone knows who or where I can find it, pls give me d heads up. TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect bag with the perfect bag charm. Love this winning combo.



Thanks so much!


----------



## hitt

New to me Badges(Bugs/Insects) 1621 in Graphite.
Now my Pouchette has a new buddy. Both are Graphite but I feel like the colors differ a tad bit. I think I only noticed it because I saw how they both looked next to each other in the photo.


----------



## Tynn

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.


wow, those bags are so pretty. Nice....


----------



## OneMoreDay

Noob question, sorry. But can anyone clarify when and how often the Jeremy Scott travel bags are released? I just bought my first and and hoping to start a collection of sorts.


----------



## seton

hitt said:


> New to me Badges(Bugs/Insects) 1621 in Graphite.
> Now my Pouchette has a new buddy. Both are Graphite but I feel like the colors differ a tad bit. I think I only noticed it because I saw how they both looked next to each other in the photo.



Fabulous set!




OneMoreDay said:


> Noob question, sorry. But can anyone clarify when and how often the Jeremy Scott travel bags are released? I just bought my first and and hoping to start a collection of sorts.




It's approximately twice a yr, usually with the seasonal collex.


----------



## Hobbsy

hitt said:


> New to me Badges(Bugs/Insects) 1621 in Graphite.
> Now my Pouchette has a new buddy. Both are Graphite but I feel like the colors differ a tad bit. I think I only noticed it because I saw how they both looked next to each other in the photo.


Those are really cute. I love the color!


----------



## honeybunny07

Hello fellow longchamp lovers, 

allow me to introduce my kids  some of them are not rare, i know, but here's their story.

My first LC ever is the MSH Beige, which has shown signs of a bag well loved.. so i put a little make up on it, and voila, it's a one of the kind 

The second one is the beautiful Ravello, followed by everyday SSH, and newly added Ruban.  Once somebody helped my with the authentification of a new gifted Neo, i'll have a total of 5 LC, which two (three, if you're being kind) of them are LE


----------



## EGBDF

honeybunny07 said:


> Hello fellow longchamp lovers,
> 
> allow me to introduce my kids  some of them are not rare, i know, but here's their story.
> 
> My first LC ever is the MSH Beige, which has shown signs of a bag well loved.. so i put a little make up on it, and voila, it's a one of the kind
> 
> The second one is the beautiful Ravello, followed by everyday SSH, and newly added Ruban.  Once somebody helped my with the authentification of a new gifted Neo, i'll have a total of 5 LC, which two (three, if you're being kind) of them are LE



Nice collection. You should start a thread with with some pics of your 'original' MSH because I'd love to hear what you did with it. Very cool!


----------



## honeybunny07

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.



OMG, the top one is sooooo gorgeous..... 

I've never seen that in Indonesia before! So elegant! And second hand too??? omg!
I've been looking for a secondhand ssh MK with no luck to this day..


----------



## honeybunny07

EGBDF said:


> Nice collection. You should start a thread with with some pics of your 'original' MSH because I'd love to hear what you did with it. Very cool!



Thank you!  

i know, right? looks cute  
suddenly plain le pliage looks kinda boring after that, i'll make a thread as soon i gather enough pics


----------



## Pinkcaviar

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.



Wow, those are amazing and must be rare! 



goldfish19 said:


> Japan limited edition LPC
> Small size only
> 
> View attachment 3354179



Pretty! The leather looks so buttery!


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> This bag is a total dream come true. I saw photos of floating around but I never thought I would be able to have one in my hands! It is precious.
> 
> I had to gather my other special bags for a photo opportunity. All of the bags are second hand, so that is probably why I don't feel as guilty.


Very nice LE collection!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Available in Marseille


----------



## honeybunny07

Is this real? For sale in Indonesia for around USD 700


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

honeybunny07 said:


> View attachment 3401227
> 
> 
> Is this real? For sale in Indonesia for around USD 700


Omg wow that's beautiful imo


----------



## honeybunny07

The price tho... IDR 8.400.000 for ssh cheongsam


----------



## seton

honeybunny07 said:


> View attachment 3401227
> 
> 
> Is this real? For sale in Indonesia for around USD 700



we dont do authentication in this thread but LC did do a LE like that.


----------



## honeybunny07

seton said:


> we dont do authentication in this thread but LC did do a LE like that.


My apology, it wasn't my intention to authenticate anything, it just surprised me that LC made such a cute LE [emoji4]


----------



## dott

On a cruise in Sept but only in Marseille briefly can't make it to the store and wanted a LE Eiffel Tower in grey. I know Barcelona and Rome airports would not carry this so is there a seller I can trust to purchase an authentic bag? Thanks PF members.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Terra color longchamp le pliage


----------



## palmbeachpink

just posted in sale thread + had these pics

*le pliage saint-valentine LE 2016
small tote bag (also comes in M (short) + L (long) + flat cosmetics case)
color: girl (baby pink)





*


----------



## OneMoreDay

Is the Greetings from Paris LE Jeremy Scott still available in Paris?


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Is the Greetings from Paris LE Jeremy Scott still available in Paris?



I heard it sold out.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is Miyajima not made anymore?


----------



## lizziejean3

Birthday gift from my bestie @APhiJill!!!


----------



## shalomnurse

Not sure what this one  is called, but I call it the tree of life. Scored it preloved. Love love love it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Neo Fantaisie in Kahki (medium)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Neo Fantaisie in Kahki (medium)



It is great to see you popping back with an awesome bag!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is great to see you popping back with an awesome bag!



Thanks. This one is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## shalomnurse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Neo Fantaisie in Kahki (medium)
> View attachment 3430925


This bag is so unique.  Love it.


----------



## Stansy

Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I couldn´t find a better one.... where can the LE LP Mt. Fuji be obtained? At Tokio Airport? Or does the boutique ship within Japan? I might have found someone who can get me one


----------



## dott

Stansy said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but I couldn´t find a better one.... where can the LE LP Mt. Fuji be obtained? At Tokio Airport? Or does the boutique ship within Japan? I might have found someone who can get me one


Try the Mitsukoshi dept, store in Tokyo, I was there in April, this is the main dept. store of Japan and all the branches have them in the handbag dept. Mostly the gray one.


----------



## APhiJill

lizziejean3 said:


> View attachment 3429852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday gift from my bestie @APhiJill!!!


Wish I was there to see you open it in person


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks. This one is surprisingly versatile.


I like the print and green!


----------



## Stansy

dott said:


> Try the Mitsukoshi dept, store in Tokyo, I was there in April, this is the main dept. store of Japan and all the branches have them in the handbag dept. Mostly the gray one.


Thanks - grey sounds like a nice addition


----------



## bakeacookie

My friend said Takashimaya didn't have the Mt Fuji bag. She'll check Mitsukoshi next.


----------



## EGBDF

IS the Great Wall still available? Anyone know the best place to get one-the airport in Beijing, or one of the LC shops in Beijing?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

EGBDF said:


> IS the Great Wall still available? Anyone know the best place to get one-the airport in Beijing, or one of the LC shops in Beijing?



I saw it in a few LC stores in Hong Kong but not Beijing.


----------



## msd_bags

EGBDF said:


> IS the Great Wall still available? Anyone know the best place to get one-the airport in Beijing, or one of the LC shops in Beijing?


I was in Beijing in April and I was asking people there (our hosts from a company) where the LC shop is, no one can point me.  Didn't see one at the airport as well.  Good to know from BV that there are some in HK.


----------



## bakeacookie

Shinjuku didn't have Mt Fuji either. Did LC discontinue Mt Fuji?


----------



## sunshinesash

hitt said:


> New to me Badges(Bugs/Insects) 1621 in Graphite.
> Now my Pouchette has a new buddy. Both are Graphite but I feel like the colors differ a tad bit. I think I only noticed it because I saw how they both looked next to each other in the photo.


Love how whimsical these bags look! I really would like one...so unique. I had the chance but I passed and now I'm wistfully hoping to come across another...


----------



## hitt

I came across this limited edition "Shirtmaker" bag but I don't know much about it! Does anyone know more information? This bag is the mini bag size.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## bagghista

Lovin' this Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Geo Cheetah Tote[emoji176]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3508742



What a gorgeous collection! My favorite is the navy.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous collection! My favorite is the navy.



Thank you!


----------



## Arcee Miranda

Hi guys! Just wanna ask if there is a LC neo Robin? Here's the photo


----------



## seton

Arcee Miranda said:


> Hi guys! Just wanna ask if there is a LC neo Robin? Here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566263



Not as far as I know. Best to check in the Authenticate thread.


----------



## seton

Rumors are that new khaki n red are the new colorways for the spring landmark LPs


----------



## handbags4bleu

For the larger Tour Eiffel bags, isn't there a large size with long handles? I was told that there's only a medium size w/ long handles and a travel bag w/ short handle?


----------



## paula3boys

handbags4bleu said:


> For the larger Tour Eiffel bags, isn't there a large size with long handles? I was told that there's only a medium size w/ long handles and a travel bag w/ short handle?


I don't know if things have changed from when I got my red garance version a couple years ago, but mine is the large tote with long handles (the size, not the LE version, regularly retails $145 plus tax in US).


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> Shinjuku didn't have Mt Fuji either. Did LC discontinue Mt Fuji?



Did your friend find it? Going to Japan in May and that is something on my list of souvenir to get


----------



## LVoeluv

tastangan said:


> Did your friend find it? Going to Japan in May and that is something on my list of souvenir to get



I went Tokyo last year during end of summer and asked about the Mt.Fuji. I was told they only have it early spring/summer and those sell fast. Hope you can score one and please share the colors available? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## tastangan

LVoeluv said:


> I went Tokyo last year during end of summer and asked about the Mt.Fuji. I was told they only have it early spring/summer and those sell fast. Hope you can score one and please share the colors available? Thanks [emoji4]



Which store did you go to? I will only be there end of May so I hope they still there.

Do you know what the prices are like?


----------



## LVoeluv

tastangan said:


> Which store did you go to? I will only be there end of May so I hope they still there.
> 
> Do you know what the prices are like?



If I remember correctly it was the store near Hermès boutique at Ginza... never asked about the price as they did not have any....


----------



## tastangan

LVoeluv said:


> If I remember correctly it was the store near Hermès boutique at Ginza... never asked about the price as they did not have any....


Thanks. I wonder if I should ask if my friends could buy it for me ahead of my visit. But I'm not sure if I am going to meet up with them.
'


----------



## seton

Verifying that the Landmark LPs this spring are Deep Red and New Khaki. These are very late this season. Compared to last yr, I bought the spring Landmark LPs in Dec. The NYC stores only just got them in and they didnt even have the Khaki. The red is the return of the Deep Red of yrs past, not Garance or Burnt Red.


----------



## paula3boys

How often do the colors change on these? I'm curious about Big Ben when I go to London in late June


----------



## SmokieDragon

paula3boys said:


> How often do the colors change on these? I'm curious about Big Ben when I go to London in late June



I think they change every 6 months. 2 colourways each for spring/summer and autumn winter, i.e. 4 colours in total a year


----------



## MochaCake

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3508742


Hi bakeacookie, may I ask where you got them?  Is this a U.k. exclusive?


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> Did your friend find it? Going to Japan in May and that is something on my list of souvenir to get



No, she didn't. She said they didn't have anymore in any shop she tried. Not sure which she tried either. 

She's going again so she'll try again. 




MochaCake said:


> Hi bakeacookie, may I ask where you got them?  Is this a U.k. exclusive?



My friend and boyfriend got them for me in the New Bond Street boutique in London. It's exclusive to there and the Regent street boutique I believe.


----------



## tastangan

bakeacookie said:


> No, she didn't. She said they didn't have anymore in any shop she tried. Not sure which she tried either.
> 
> She's going again so she'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and boyfriend got them for me in the New Bond Street boutique in London. It's exclusive to there and the Regent street boutique I believe.



When is your friend going? Can you let me know what she finds and where?


----------



## bakeacookie

tastangan said:


> When is your friend going? Can you let me know what she finds and where?



If she finds it I'll share info. I have no idea where she's going, she just looks up which boutique is near by and asks.


----------



## MochaCake

My friend and boyfriend got them for me in the New Bond Street boutique in London. It's exclusive to there and the Regent street boutique I believe.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for this info. Will just have to find someone who can buy it there for me. You're lucky to have 3.


----------



## bakeacookie

MochaCake said:


> Thanks for this info. Will just have to find someone who can buy it there for me. You're lucky to have 3.



I really am lucky. [emoji4]
I should be heading to London again in a year, hopefully I can get more colors as London is my favorite city.


----------



## MochaCake

bakeacookie said:


> I really am lucky. [emoji4]
> I should be heading to London again in a year, hopefully I can get more colors as London is my favorite city.


That's great! Would love to see them when you have them.


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> Verifying that the Landmark LPs this spring are Deep Red and New Khaki. These are very late this season. Compared to last yr, I bought the spring Landmark LPs in Dec. The NYC stores only just got them in and they didnt even have the Khaki. The red is the return of the Deep Red of yrs past, not Garance or Burnt Red.
> 
> View attachment 3613504



Do you know the color of the inside?


----------



## seton

tastangan said:


> Do you know the color of the inside?




tan


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> tan



How dark is it? I have only seen black and white. Is there a picture of it somewhere here?


----------



## Ann_Margaret

tastangan said:


> How dark is it? I have only seen black and white. Is there a picture of it somewhere here?



You can see it in the thread "what longchamp are you carrying today", i posted a pic of my red one opened


----------



## tastangan

Ann_Margaret said:


> You can see it in the thread "what longchamp are you carrying today", i posted a pic of my red one opened



Thank you. I found it. I prefer black but I like tan more than white


----------



## edsbgrl

seton said:


> Rumors are that new khaki n red are the new colorways for the spring landmark LPs



Correct! I just picked up the red long handle Eiffel yesterday at CDG [emoji108]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

According to Elle magazine, Longchamp is releasing limited edition versions of the Roseau Longchamp 1948 bag featuring the names of 24 different cities: Kuala Lumpur (shown below), Amsterdam, Barcelona, Beijing, Berlin, Bruxelles, Dubai, Frankfurt, Geneve, Hamburg, Hong Kong, Knokke Le Zoute, Koln, Macau, Madrid, Munchen, Paris, Portofino, Saint Barth, Shanghai, Singapore, Taipei, Vienne and Zurich.

Here is the article: http://elle.my/fashion/News/Longchamp-to-release-Kuala-Lumpur-version-of-the-Roseau-1948-bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> According to Elle magazine, Longchamp is releasing limited edition versions of the Roseau Longchamp 1948 bag featuring the names of 24 different cities: Kuala Lumpur (shown below), Amsterdam, Barcelona, Beijing, Berlin, Bruxelles, Dubai, Frankfurt, Geneve, Hamburg, Hong Kong, Knokke Le Zoute, Koln, Macau, Madrid, Munchen, Paris, Portofino, Saint Barth, Shanghai, Singapore, Taipei, Vienne and Zurich.
> 
> Here is the article: http://elle.my/fashion/News/Longchamp-to-release-Kuala-Lumpur-version-of-the-Roseau-1948-bag
> 
> View attachment 3637690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637704



OMG!! Thanks so much for posting this! I'm so excited about the KL bag! Can't wait for 5 April! However, it's made of white canvas! That's so risky!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> According to Elle magazine, Longchamp is releasing limited edition versions of the Roseau Longchamp 1948 bag featuring the names of 24 different cities: Kuala Lumpur (shown below), Amsterdam, Barcelona, Beijing, Berlin, Bruxelles, Dubai, Frankfurt, Geneve, Hamburg, Hong Kong, Knokke Le Zoute, Koln, Macau, Madrid, Munchen, Paris, Portofino, Saint Barth, Shanghai, Singapore, Taipei, Vienne and Zurich.
> 
> Here is the article: http://elle.my/fashion/News/Longchamp-to-release-Kuala-Lumpur-version-of-the-Roseau-1948-bag
> 
> View attachment 3637690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637704



That's cool! Too bad none where I'm going. 

If anyone gets one, please share!


----------



## baiyishang

seton said:


> Verifying that the Landmark LPs this spring are Deep Red and New Khaki. These are very late this season. Compared to last yr, I bought the spring Landmark LPs in Dec. The NYC stores only just got them in and they didnt even have the Khaki. The red is the return of the Deep Red of yrs past, not Garance or Burnt Red.
> 
> View attachment 3613504


Where I can purchase this longchamp bag? Only in New York store?


----------



## baiyishang

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3508742


Love these


----------



## bakeacookie

baiyishang said:


> Love these



Thanks!


----------



## NewtSoo

Does anyone know how I might be able to get the Longchamp Le Pliage with the oiseaux design on at all?!


----------



## LV.NYC

bakeacookie said:


> That's cool! Too bad none where I'm going.
> 
> If anyone gets one, please share!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 brother picked this up in January, sharing....


----------



## bakeacookie

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3652787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brother picked this up in January, sharing....



Very cute!!


----------



## mangowife

I just bought a limited edition in lambskin with a Sakura print. The contrast of feminine print and colors with the edgy black trim caught my eye! ❤️️


----------



## SmokieDragon

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3652787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brother picked this up in January, sharing....



Thanks for sharing! Looks great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mangowife said:


> I just bought a limited edition in lambskin with a Sakura print. The contrast of feminine print and colors with the edgy black trim caught my eye! ❤️️
> 
> View attachment 3653349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653350



Simply lovely!


----------



## nvrgvup

I bought the same in the blue and love it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> That's cool! Too bad none where I'm going.
> 
> If anyone gets one, please share!



This is the Kuala Lumpur version:


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> This is the Kuala Lumpur version:
> 
> View attachment 3657685



fantastic find! thx for sharing xx


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> This is the Kuala Lumpur version



Congrats! Another lovely addition to your collection. [emoji106]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> fantastic find! thx for sharing xx





frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! Another lovely addition to your collection. [emoji106]



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Stansy

SmokieDragon said:


> This is the Kuala Lumpur version:
> 
> View attachment 3657685



And this is what the Hong Kong edition looks like:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> And this is what the Hong Kong edition looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3662802



Well done on getting one!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## handbags4bleu

Any update on the Big Ben Longchamp LP availability and colours? From this thread, the last post I saw was from October 2016.... 

Thanks!


----------



## littleburrito

handbags4bleu said:


> Any update on the Big Ben Longchamp LP availability and colours? From this thread, the last post I saw was from October 2016....
> 
> Thanks!


It is tomato red and khaki this season


----------



## littleburrito

My boyfriend's mother went to Japan recently and was told that they're no longer doing the Mt Fuji bags


----------



## bakeacookie

littleburrito said:


> My boyfriend's mother went to Japan recently and was told that they're no longer doing the Mt Fuji bags



Thanks for the update! I shall cherish my one Mt Fuji bag then.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks for the update! I shall cherish my one Mt Fuji bag then.



Same here


----------



## paula3boys

littleburrito said:


> It is tomato red and khaki this season



When do colors change over next?


----------



## dott

Just returned from CDG airport was told this is the last season for Eiffel Tower, new motif will be city names. I was going to buy the Khaki anyway but didn't know if this was a selling ploy?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dott said:


> Just returned from CDG airport was told this is the last season for Eiffel Tower, new motif will be city names. I was going to buy the Khaki anyway but didn't know if this was a selling ploy?



Very interesting, thanks for sharing.

And no, personally I don't see why LC staff would mislead you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

dott said:


> Just returned from CDG airport was told this is the last season for Eiffel Tower, new motif will be city names. I was going to buy the Khaki anyway but didn't know if this was a selling ploy?



I wonder what they mean by city names... Something similar to the Roseau 1948 this season where there were special bags in 24 cities? Then next season, perhaps it will be a different set of cities...?


----------



## handbags4bleu

dott said:


> Just returned from CDG airport was told this is the last season for Eiffel Tower, new motif will be city names. I was going to buy the Khaki anyway but didn't know if this was a selling ploy?



I was aware of this since February, because my personal shopper, told me but I didn't want to say anything that would spark the fire, unless I knew other people got the same news. I was hoping it wasn't true, but I guess that now, the Eiffel Tower will really be a limited edition! I'm glad I got mine several months ago!


----------



## 34mimi

HELP--  my friend is in Paris & is going to LC tomorrow!!
 I think I want the 2017 limited edition Neo 
"On the Road". The blue canvas with the red leather horse.  
What are your thoughts on getting that bag?  
Is it Worth it?    I have a couple of the LE and this would be a nice addition.


----------



## paula3boys

I got my Big Ben this weekend half off due to it being last season's color, royal blue in travel bag style (my first of this one). They had one more at Bond Street


----------



## Luvbolide

paula3boys said:


> I got my Big Ben this weekend half off due to it being last season's color, royal blue in travel bag style (my first of this one). They had one more at Bond Street
> View attachment 3743899




Great find - I love this size - I have several Eiffel Towers in this size and use them often, including as carry on bags when traveling.

Assuming that the stories of these bags being discontinued, you will be thrilled to have one.  At least I would!!


----------



## paula3boys

I didn't buy but thought I'd share picture from Longchamp store on Champs Elysses


----------



## paula3boys

Luvbolide said:


> Great find - I love this size - I have several Eiffel Towers in this size and use them often, including as carry on bags when traveling.
> 
> Assuming that the stories of these bags being discontinued, you will be thrilled to have one.  At least I would!!



It's sad that they're discontinuing these. I'm glad I got Statue of Liberty, Eiffel Tower, and now Big Ben. I would've liked Mt Fuji


----------



## bakeacookie

Is it confirmed they're discontinuing this style?


----------



## fisha04

Hi, please confirm if LC ever released an emerald Le Pliage Heritage bag similar to the bag in the photo?

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2b/90/84/2b9084e1fd60657bd95ee53a877f5781.jpg

My friend says that a photo of this is unavailable online (aside from the one in the link) because this is "super limited edition". Is this true? Is this really an exclusive limited edition color?


----------



## Luvbolide

bakeacookie said:


> Is it confirmed they're discontinuing this style?



I heard about it from a friend whom I consider a very reliable source.  She is heading to Paris soon and I have asked her to check out the situation.  I wonder if the new bags will be like the ones posted above? 

I will be sad to see these go.


----------



## Luvbolide

paula3boys said:


> It's sad that they're discontinuing these. I'm glad I got Statue of Liberty, Eiffel Tower, and now Big Ben. I would've liked Mt Fuji



Wow, you got some great ones.  I have only the Eiffel Tower bags.  Would also have lived Mt. Fuji!


----------



## handbags4bleu

paula3boys said:


> I got my Big Ben this weekend half off due to it being last season's color, royal blue in travel bag style (my first of this one). They had one more at Bond Street
> View attachment 3743899


I wanted the exact same one!! I'm so envious!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> I got my Big Ben this weekend half off due to it being last season's color, royal blue in travel bag style (my first of this one). They had one more at Bond Street
> View attachment 3743899


Beautiful, lovely color!!!


----------



## Indiana

Does anyone know if there's currently a LE Pliage for Thailand?


----------



## cloverleigh

bakeacookie said:


> Is it confirmed they're discontinuing this style?



I was in Paris and an SA had volunteered that the "traditional" Eiffel Tower design is being retired.


----------



## katherinedvm

cloverleigh said:


> I was in Paris and an SA had volunteered that the "traditional" Eiffel Tower design is being retired.



Do you know when? I may be in Paris in September and I'd like to get one. If so, which store will give me my best chance of scoring one?


----------



## Indiana

My son is in Thailand for a couple of weeks.  Does anyone know if there are any particular special edition pliages unique to that part of the world that I should ask him to pick up for me?


----------



## Arcee Miranda

Hi guys! Just want to ask if there is a humming bird with a flower lc bag?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Arcee Miranda said:


> Hi guys! Just want to ask if there is a humming bird with a flower lc bag?



No, these so-called "limited edition Longchamp" bags have been for sale for months all over instagram, facebook, etc., but they are not made by Longchamp. I am really really sick of seeing these ugly fakes.


----------



## Luvbolide

Wow, that seems so brazen!  It is one thing (and not a good thing) to try to copy existing bags, but to start designing one's own....


----------



## bakeacookie

It would be better if they bought authentic LCs, then modified them. There are places that will monogram bags, so for someone who can embroider real LCs would be much better than embroidering fakes.


----------



## diutzika

34mimi said:


> HELP--  my friend is in Paris & is going to LC tomorrow!!
> I think I want the 2017 limited edition Neo
> "On the Road". The blue canvas with the red leather horse.
> What are your thoughts on getting that bag?
> Is it Worth it?    I have a couple of the LE and this would be a nice addition.


I have it. I worn it to work almost every day since i've got it. i'm very happy with it


----------



## TejasMama

Big Ben edition 2017 purchased from Bond Street store in London


----------



## katherinedvm

Has anyone seen this one with the stars? "Etoiles"


----------



## SmokieDragon

katherinedvm said:


> Has anyone seen this one with the stars? "Etoiles"
> View attachment 3782008
> View attachment 3782009



I have. Very true to the picture in terms of looks. I don't quite like the feel of the material though. I prefer sturdier-feeling/thicker material for LE LPs such as the one for my Losange from AW14


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katherinedvm said:


> Has anyone seen this one with the stars? "Etoiles"
> View attachment 3782008
> View attachment 3782009


I have not! I've been searching so I emailed LC USA and they told me it won't be available for another 4-6 weeks. This info might just be for shoppers in the USA. I posted their email in the Autumn 2017 thread.


SmokieDragon said:


> I have. Very true to the picture in terms of looks. I don't quite like the feel of the material though. I prefer sturdier-feeling/thicker material for LE LPs such as the one for my Losange from AW14


Hi SmokieDragon! I can't believe you saw it. You're not based in the US, though are you? My worry was that the jacquard wouldn't feel nice and the sparkle of the stars might rub off, or that the patent might be too hard for everyday hand/arm carry. What were your thoughts on the patent, or the stars?


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You're not based in the US, though are you? My worry was that the jacquard wouldn't feel nice and the sparkle of the stars might rub off, or that the patent might be too hard for everyday hand/arm carry. What were your thoughts on the patent, or the stars?



I'm based in Malaysia.

I think the patent is very, very similar to the one on my Losange from AW14 which I bought in SS15. Very glossy and a dark black. The one on my Losange (an SLH) has held up well.

When I ran my fingers along the bag, the sparkle on the stars didn't rub off - it wasn't too sparkly either. I think that the stars are quite subtle unlike the stars on the Cuirs


----------



## Lilmouse

Has anyone purchased in-flight the Longchamp expandable travel Le Pliage on Air France?


----------



## dott

Lilmouse said:


> Has anyone purchased in-flight the Longchamp expandable travel Le Pliage on Air France?


When I was in France in May the Longchamp in- flight purchase was navy blue with the expanded part beige. Air France is also offering their own design expandable in  red,white and blue very bland. The Longchamp was a good price but I bought the Eiffel Tower.
Last year Luthansa was also offering a large Longchamp and the Royal Princess cruise ship gift shop had both cuir and nylon choices but just basic colors.


----------



## dott

dott said:


> When I was in France in May the Longchamp in- flight purchase was navy blue with the expanded part beige. Air France is also offering their own design expandable in  red,white and blue very bland. The Longchamp was a good price but I bought the Eiffel Tower.
> Last year Luthansa was also offering a large Longchamp and the Royal Princess cruise ship gift shop had both cuir and nylon choices but just basic colors.


----------



## dott

Anxious to see the new replacement for Eiffel bags this year and colors available. I am going to Paris in May and hope to grab one. The price difference in Europe is huge. I bought the Fantasie polka and pouch for the same price I would pay for regular cost in  U.S.


----------



## littleburrito

Just reading all the posts since I last posted in here, can't believe they are discontinuing the landmark LPs!! I really hope I can grab one of the last Eiffel tower ones when I head to Paris at the end of the month.....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Perhaps this is the replacement for the landmark Pliage bags. If you look closely you can see the words "London," "New York" and "Paris."




source: https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-bites/longchamp-unveils-its-latest-collaboration



> *Longchamp Gets Graphic Spin with Vahram Muratyan Collaboration*
> Vahram Muratyan, best known for his 'Paris Versus New York' series, has added his signature aesthetic to the Parisian brand's Le Pliage hero product.
> 
> PARIS, France — Graphic designer Vahram Muratyan is pitting the world's fashion capitals against each other in his new collaboration with Longchamp.
> 
> Muratyan — who is best known for his “Paris Versus New York” project and has previously worked with the likes of Prada, Smythson and Dior — has given the brand's classic Le Pliage a graphic spin by stamping Paris, London or New York on the bag, somewhat disguised in an origami-like font.
> 
> “During the creative process I was on my way to Tokyo,” Murtyan tells BoF of his inspiration for the line. “Le Pliage means folding and draws some of its playfulness from the art of origami. I started to draw creased squares and design letters this way. I decided to create a full alphabet, a new special font for Longchamp; my wish was to look at the bags and find the words Paris, London or New York, but not right away. I certainly wanted to exit the ‘tourist-souvenir bag’ area.”
> 
> “I’ve known and followed Vahram’s work for a while now,” Sophie Delafontaine, artistic director at Longchamp, tells BoF. “My brother Jean [Cassegrain, Longchamp chief executive] and I have always admired his work for its colourful aesthetic, bold lines and clever play on words. We thought Vahram could bring a fresh eye to our already widely popular collection.”
> 
> Longchamp is no stranger to collaborations; in the past the brand has worked with a diverse range of talents including Tracy Emin, Kate Moss, Mary Katranzou and Jeremy Scott. “Each new collaboration pushes Longchamp forward,” Delafontaine explains. “Doing these capsules, we love to open our doors to creatives who approach our bags in a new way, present new technical challenges, and enlarge our point of view.”
> 
> The family-owned Parisian house, which will celebrate its 70th anniversary next year, is in the midst of an aggressive global expansion strategy: this year has seen the house open flagships in Moscow and Shanghai, with a Tokyo flagship is set to open this autumn and a new Fifth Avenue, New York flagship planned for 2018.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Perhaps this is the replacement for the landmark Pliage bags. If you look closely you can see the words "London," "New York" and "Paris."
> 
> View attachment 3803477
> 
> 
> source: https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-bites/longchamp-unveils-its-latest-collaboration



Oic! Thanks for posting this! Nice but not as much character as the previous landmark bags


----------



## bakeacookie

It's cool, but not as cute as the print of the actual landmark.


----------



## slycookies

Meh.  Guess I'll to treat the ones I have extra careful.  Never got the NYC yet but I better get on that.

Maybe this will grow on me in other colors.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a higher res version of the pic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram video showing the new design: https://instagram.com/p/BYMZj0ah4z2/


----------



## paula3boys

I'm so glad I already got my NYC, London and Paris bags as I don't like these new ones


----------



## littleburrito

Sorry if this has already been answered previously, but does anyone know what colours are available in Paris for the eiffel tower LP? Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

littleburrito said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered previously, but does anyone know what colours are available in Paris for the eiffel tower LP? Thanks!



Rusted red looking color and new khaki


----------



## littleburrito

paula3boys said:


> Rusted red looking color and new khaki



Thank you!! Is anyone able to give me a stock update for the red one with long handles in Paris? Thank you!


----------



## littleburrito

Was in the Champs Elysee Longchamp store earlier today and scored this!!


They had about 6 colors available so don't be too disheartened if you wanted to get one, they have a lot left!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleburrito said:


> Was in the Champs Elysee Longchamp store earlier today and scored this!!



Wonderful score and good news that there are 6 colors to choose from.


----------



## ponytail

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have not! I've been searching so I emailed LC USA and they told me it won't be available for another 4-6 weeks. This info might just be for shoppers in the USA. I posted their email in the Autumn 2017 thread.
> 
> Hi SmokieDragon! I can't believe you saw it. You're not based in the US, though are you? My worry was that the jacquard wouldn't feel nice and the sparkle of the stars might rub off, or that the patent might be too hard for everyday hand/arm carry. What were your thoughts on the patent, or the stars?


I'm in Canada and I received mine this week ! It's a lighter material than I was expecting but it's a beautiful bag . Mine was actually shipped from the US


----------



## katherinedvm

ponytail said:


> I'm in Canada and I received mine this week ! It's a lighter material than I was expecting but it's a beautiful bag . Mine was actually shipped from the US



Pictures please!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katherinedvm said:


> Pictures please!


Here's a quick pic of mine! They arrived in the US warehouses on August 21 and in stores August 26! I picked mine up two days ago but I've been sooo busy. I hope to take more pics of mine, modshots and the like! I agree on what past posters said - the material is more delicate than the regular LP. A very beautiful bag, this pic does not do it justice!


----------



## paula3boys

littleburrito said:


> Was in the Champs Elysee Longchamp store earlier today and scored this!!
> View attachment 3810980
> 
> They had about 6 colors available so don't be too disheartened if you wanted to get one, they have a lot left!



Which six colors? They normally do two per season!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I agree on what past posters said - the material is more delicate than the regular LP. A very beautiful bag, this pic does not do it justice!



The good news is with the delicate material, the feel is very lightweight


----------



## littleburrito

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score and good news that there are 6 colors to choose from.


Thank you, I'm so pleased I finally got one!! 


paula3boys said:


> Which six colors? They normally do two per season!


 They had a lot of leftovers from previous seasons as I recognised some of the colors. They had the tomato red and khaki from this season, as well as the garence red I got, royal blue, a sort of light purply colour and an orange I think?


----------



## paula3boys

littleburrito said:


> Thank you, I'm so pleased I finally got one!!
> They had a lot of leftovers from previous seasons as I recognised some of the colors. They had the tomato red and khaki from this season, as well as the garence red I got, royal blue, a sort of light purply colour and an orange I think?


Wow, they didn't have all of those when I was there at the end of June. They were still trying to sell off the royal blue and the two current colors (that red and new khaki). I guess they pulled out previous colors to get rid of them. Huh


----------



## ponytail

Here's mine!


----------



## ponytail




----------



## katherinedvm

Picked up this baby at the store on Regent Street in London. 85 pounds, they said there also was red but they had sold out


----------



## Lilmouse

Five Eiffel Tower bag colors at St. Sulpice location last week. Red, royal blue, light gray, burgundy, and beige.


----------



## katherinedvm

Lilmouse said:


> Five Eiffel Tower bag colors at St. Sulpice location last week. Red, royal blue, light gray, burgundy, and beige.



Fabulous! Would be hard to choose a color!


----------



## lylongchamp

Hi, i'm looking for this limited edition


----------



## seton

Vahram muratyan x Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Vahram muratyan x Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 3863772
> View attachment 3863773
> View attachment 3863774



Nice pics! I think the origami lettering looks better here than in the stock pics I posted on the previous page. Do you plan on buying one?


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pics! I think the origami lettering looks better here than in the stock pics I posted on the previous page. Do you plan on buying one?



I dont think so. It's not moi. There is always another LE LP around the corner anyway.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I dont think so. It's not moi. There is always another LE LP around the corner anyway.



I'm already wondering what limited edition or special bag Longchamp might do next year to celebrate its 70th anniversary.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp is putting these out to celebrate the Chinese New Year, which is the year of the dog.

source

from google translate:



> To celebrate the Chinese New Year, Longchamp is allied with Tao Liang, also known as Mr. Bags, one of the most influential fashion bloggers in China who has more than three million followers on social networks....
> Mr Bags has reinterpreted the iconic Le Pliage bag by Longchamp; and since 2018 will be the year of the dog, he wanted to make a funny wink by adding a pair of stamped prints. The medium size will be available in a graphic black color and another 2 more feminine shades - pastel pink and pastel blue - always with the prints of the prints in white hair. It will also be available in a smaller format, which has the right space for the keys, a card and a Smartphone, and which can be used to carry it individually or hanging it on the outside of the bag as an amulet...
> This limited edition of Mr. Bags for Longchamp will be available in early January 2018 through WeChat and the main Longchamp boutiques in China, as well as a selection of Asian and European Flagships stores.


----------



## slycookies

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp is putting these out to celebrate the Chinese New Year, which is the year of the dog.
> 
> source
> 
> from google translate:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879373
> View attachment 3879374



Oh man, I want one but I don't have plans to be outside the States next year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp is putting these out to celebrate the Chinese New Year, which is the year of the dog.
> 
> source
> 
> from google translate:
> 
> View attachment 3879374



I think I'm in love with this little bag! Interesting how the strap comes from the short handles and not the side tabs!


----------



## Cinnamon718

My Eiffel Tower LE bag straight from CD airport. They're not making them anymore. Only had blue left which was the color I was hoping to buy anyways.


----------



## livingstreet

Hi all
Just wondering if all the limited editions are made in France?
I have 2, all made in China. Got a LE statue of liberty from NYC last year and just discovered that it is made in France


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More on the Chinese New Year 2018 - Year of the Dog bags

Source 

Says the Mr. Bags for Longchamp Special Edition package will only be available in WeChat and the main Longchamp stores in China and designated flagship stores in Asia and Europe.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> More on the Chinese New Year 2018 - Year of the Dog bags
> 
> Source
> 
> Says the Mr. Bags for Longchamp Special Edition package will only be available in WeChat and the main Longchamp stores in China and designated flagship stores in Asia and Europe.
> 
> View attachment 3900850
> View attachment 3900851
> View attachment 3900852
> View attachment 3900853
> View attachment 3900855
> View attachment 3900856



I love that SLG!!! I wish it would come to the US. I wonder what it should be used for


----------



## miss oinky

Love them all, wish they were available here in Canada; thx so much Cosmo, thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> More on the Chinese New Year 2018 - Year of the Dog bags]



I had always wanted a dog since young but it just did not work out due to allergies and fear of other family members. In my teens, I used to collect anything paw printed. This bag is so adorable! It somehow also looks smaller?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had always wanted a dog since young but it just did not work out due to allergies and fear of other family members. In my teens, I used to collect anything paw printed. This bag is so adorable! It somehow also looks smaller?



Definitely smaller and the position of the strap is at the handles instead of eyelets at the side. Interesting...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Definitely smaller and the position of the strap is at the handles instead of eyelets at the side. Interesting...


I noticed the straps too. Wondering how easy it is to access the bag with the straps at the handles. Also the look when bag is worn...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chinese New Year - Year of the Dog bags on instagram


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Is there anybody here with the le pliage tote in the op'art print? I'm thinking of buying this in the small long handle but Im hoping to see pictures of this bag other than the ones on the website. Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nancdmd said:


> Hello! Is there anybody here with the le pliage tote in the op'art print? I'm thinking of buying this in the small long handle but Im hoping to see pictures of this bag other than the ones on the website. Thank you!



I don’t own the bag but here are some pics of that print from instagram and elsewhere posted by me and several other members in the Autumn 2017 thread:


----------



## Stansy

The new LE Paris LP


----------



## jules 8

nancdmd said:


> Hello! Is there anybody here with the le pliage tote in the op'art print? I'm thinking of buying this in the small long handle but Im hoping to see pictures of this bag other than the ones on the website. Thank you!


If you're still looking for this bag, Century 21 has this


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Year of the Dog bags

source


----------



## alphagam1904

Cosmopolitan said:


> Year of the Dog bags
> 
> source
> 
> View attachment 3918714
> View attachment 3918715


These are ADORABLE and I wish I could get one!! Spending is on hold until I get my puppy in the spring though, which seems the best reason not to get one. Thank you for sharing these


----------



## lee_dya

Love my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Etoile!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

lee_dya said:


> Love my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Etoile!!
> 
> View attachment 3922721


    I love this !!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp's instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Year of the Dog bag. It's the same size as the SSH but with a strap (not attached in the picture below). This picture was taken before I moved my things into it, with just the strap inside the bag. What's amazing about this bag is it seems to have structure even though it's made of lambskin - it doesn't collapse into a puddle when empty like a normal Cuir! I've just finished moving my things into it and will post more pics tomorrow when it's out in action


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Year of the Dog bag.



Congrats on your bag!


----------



## miss oinky

Major congrats SD    Can't wait for more pics


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Year of the Dog bag. It's the same size as the SSH but with a strap (not attached in the picture below). This picture was taken before I moved my things into it, with just the strap inside the bag. What's amazing about this bag is it seems to have structure even though it's made of lambskin - it doesn't collapse into a puddle when empty like a normal Cuir! I've just finished moving my things into it and will post more pics tomorrow when it's out in action




so adorbs! and it looks really useful with that strap! cant wait for more pix!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here are more pics. Roomy little bag:


----------



## msd_bags

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are more pics. Roomy little bag:



Sooo cute!!! Congrats! And the leather looks so yummy!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are more pics. Roomy little bag:


So cute on you!! I love your colorful SLGs!!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are more pics. Roomy little bag:



This looks fantastic, my friend! Youre such a great brand ambassador. Congrats!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your bag!



Thanks so much! 



miss oinky said:


> Major congrats SD    Can't wait for more pics



Thanks so much! 



seton said:


> so adorbs! and it looks really useful with that strap! cant wait for more pix!
> This looks fantastic, my friend! Youre such a great brand ambassador. Congrats!



Thanks so much! Happy to have found a brand that can take care of all my bag needs and surprises me by coming up with Chinese New Year bags 



msd_bags said:


> Sooo cute!!! Congrats! And the leather looks so yummy!



Thanks so much! Yes, the leather is so soft and great that the bag has structure too! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cute on you!! I love your colorful SLGs!!



Thanks so much!  Those colourful SLGs are my trusty Foulonne clutches which wear like iron and are my staple pouches from bag to bag:


----------



## baglici0us

Anyone liking the Massai limited edition? I just ordered a long handled LP.


----------



## rabrabrn

I like the Massai, just wish it was not so light In colour.  I can just see it becoming so dirty on the bottom.


----------



## baglici0us

rabrabrn said:


> I like the Massai, just wish it was not so light In colour.  I can just see it becoming so dirty on the bottom.



Good point - this won’t be an everyday LP. It’s the first time in a long while since I’ve found a limited edition print I like so I nabbed it. Last one I got was the Mary Katranzou LP.


----------



## katherinedvm

baglici0us said:


> Anyone liking the Massai limited edition? I just ordered a long handled LP.
> 
> View attachment 3929601



Looks awesome! Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## baglici0us

katherinedvm said:


> Looks awesome! Please post pics when you get it!



Haven’t got it yet but spotted them at Nordstrom!


----------



## katherinedvm

baglici0us said:


> Haven’t got it yet but spotted them at Nordstrom!
> 
> View attachment 3930821



Oh wow! I love it in the long handle! I might just have to get it!


----------



## baglici0us

katherinedvm said:


> Oh wow! I love it in the long handle! I might just have to get it!



Get it, it’s gorgeous! I got it from Neimans and was able to get $50 off with code NEWYEAR (expires tomorrow)!


----------



## seton

These are available at the Bloomingdale's flagship in case you want to use any discounts


----------



## baglici0us

My massai LP arrived today!


----------



## Angelblake

not sure if I ever posted this here...


----------



## hitt

baglici0us said:


> My massai LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3932747
> 
> View attachment 3932748
> 
> View attachment 3932749
> 
> View attachment 3932750
> 
> View attachment 3932751


Is that a little pin/button on the back of the flap? That is adorable. Now I want to get one as well!


----------



## MahoganyQT

baglici0us said:


> My massai LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3932747
> 
> View attachment 3932748
> 
> View attachment 3932749
> 
> View attachment 3932750
> 
> View attachment 3932751



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## AmyEclectic

baglici0us said:


> My massai LP arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3932747
> 
> View attachment 3932748
> 
> View attachment 3932749
> 
> View attachment 3932750
> 
> View attachment 3932751



Congrats with your new bag. Nice pictures! 
Absolutely lovely bag. I really like the colours. Very full colours. Is that a button on the leather?


----------



## baglici0us

hitt said:


> Is that a little pin/button on the back of the flap? That is adorable. Now I want to get one as well!



Yes it is, it came with the bag. It’s so cute!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

lee_dya said:


> Love my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Etoile!!
> 
> View attachment 3922721



Hi!

Are the stars made of leather?
Are they sewn on the bag?
Embroidered?

Do you know if this style came in different sizes?

How’s the wear and tear?

Thank you!
Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## lee_dya

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are the stars made of leather?
> Are they sewn on the bag?
> Embroidered?
> 
> Do you know if this style came in different sizes?
> 
> How’s the wear and tear?
> 
> Thank you!
> Enjoy it in good health.



The little stars are embroidery,  but the big stars I think they are metalic leather. The bag came in 3 colours: black, purple, orange and 3 different sizes: mini crossbody, small and medium (mine is the small).

 I just bought this bag last month, haven’t worn it much, but the front flap got few scratches already, not too obvious unless you really see it closely, which I think unavoidable with all le pliage cuir, the lambskin is just so soft. The stars and grommets are all well made, so I don’t think they need extra care. I own a few le pliage cuir, but this one definitely is my favourite, got so many compliment on this bag. I highly recommend if you are thinking about getting it.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

lee_dya said:


> The little stars are embroidery,  but the big stars I think they are metalic leather. The bag came in 3 colours: black, purple, orange and 3 different sizes: mini crossbody, small and medium (mine is the small).
> 
> I just bought this bag last month, haven’t worn it much, but the front flap got few scratches already, not too obvious unless you really see it closely, which I think unavoidable with all le pliage cuir, the lambskin is just so soft. The stars and grommets are all well made, so I don’t think they need extra care. I own a few le pliage cuir, but this one definitely is my favourite, got so many compliment on this bag. I highly recommend if you are thinking about getting it.
> 
> View attachment 3936108
> View attachment 3936110
> 
> View attachment 3936140



Thank you so much for the info, review, and pictures. Very kind of you. [emoji5]


----------



## beesaunt

Picked up this little gem on The Real Real. Mary Katrantzou/LC pouch [emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

beesaunt said:


> Picked up this little gem on The Real Real. Mary Katrantzou/LC pouch [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937305



I am loving The Real Real lately. Some nice Longchamp finds. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

beesaunt said:


> Picked up this little gem on The Real Real. Mary Katrantzou/LC pouch



This cheerful piece never fails to make me smile. Congrats on scoring it! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## bittenbythebag

Saw this at Longchamp Canton Road, Hong Kong and it was calling me.  So brought home this baby.


----------



## Yenkluu

I received this beauty preloved today!!! Been waiting for the right opportunity to purchase ever since this bag sold out in stores 2 years ago. it’s my holy grail longchamp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bittenbythebag said:


> Saw this at Longchamp Canton Road, Hong Kong and it was calling me.  So brought home this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942737
> View attachment 3942738



Lovely in pictures and breathtaking IRL


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bittenbythebag said:


> Saw this at Longchamp Canton Road, Hong Kong and it was calling me.  So brought home this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942737
> View attachment 3942738


 That's gorgeous! I can see why you brought it home.


Yenkluu said:


> I received this beauty preloved today!!! Been waiting for the right opportunity to purchase ever since this bag sold out in stores 2 years ago. it’s my holy grail longchamp!


So happy for you! I still have mine in both colors and styles. This bag just makes me wish spring would get here sooner.


----------



## Inferknight

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are more pics. Roomy little bag:


I am itching for this bag in both black and pink! Ive called my store but they said it was only available in China! 

Any tips on getting this in the US? I'm thinking about asking my relatives in China to go and purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bittenbythebag said:


> Saw this.



Pretty colorway. [emoji106] 



Yenkluu said:


> it’s my holy grail longchamp!



Congrats on scoring your HG. This is a bag that makes everyone smile.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Inferknight said:


> I am itching for this bag in both black and pink! Ive called my store but they said it was only available in China!
> 
> Any tips on getting this in the US? I'm thinking about asking my relatives in China to go and purchase.



Well, not just China. I'm Malaysian and bought mine in my home country. It was sold only in the flagship boutique here and all colours sold out in less than 1 week apparently. They should make it available globally, IMHO. So many dog lovers around the world. Too bad


----------



## seton

Inferknight said:


> I am itching for this bag in both black and pink! Ive called my store but they said it was only available in China!
> 
> Any tips on getting this in the US? I'm thinking about asking my relatives in China to go and purchase.





SmokieDragon said:


> Well, not just China. I'm Malaysian and bought mine in my home country. It was sold only in the flagship boutique here and all colours sold out in less than 1 week apparently. They should make it available globally, IMHO. So many dog lovers around the world. Too bad




It is only avail in some flagships in Europe and Asia. I called Madison Ave about it bc it would be the only store in the US which would carry it if it was avail and they said no. HTH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Op Art LLH in Khaki. I usually do not opt for patent due to living in a tropical country (patent tends to crack in our humidity) but after seeing no wear on several ladies' Losanges, I decided to give patent a try. Love the nickel hardware, surprisingly soft handles and black lining.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Op Art LLH in Khaki



Yay for khaki! This was my fav colorway of this design. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay for khaki! This was my fav colorway of this design. Congrats! [emoji2]


Thank you Cosmo! I deliberated long and hard for which colorway. The red is striking, purple is my favourite color but I think this one fills the void for khaki in a small way (it seems more of a neutral with its many black stripes). [emoji1]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Op Art LLH in Khaki. I usually do not opt for patent due to living in a tropical country (patent tends to crack in our humidity) but after seeing no wear on several ladies' Losanges, I decided to give patent a try. Love the nickel hardware, surprisingly soft handles and black lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945300


What a great choice. Congrats! All those neutral stripes really give the bag a lively and spunky look! Not boring at all and you can use this bag with so many neutral colors. I also love the bag organizer insert.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> you can use this bag with so many neutral colors. I also love the bag organizer insert.



Thank you GP! Versatility was my intention too. I enjoy stripes too and think this bag will contrast nicely with most solid colored tops. The bag organiser is by Sarmoga. It literally goes into my every bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Op Art LLH in Khaki. I usually do not opt for patent due to living in a tropical country (patent tends to crack in our humidity) but after seeing no wear on several ladies' Losanges, I decided to give patent a try. Love the nickel hardware, surprisingly soft handles and black lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945300



Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!


Thank you SD!


----------



## katherinedvm

Yenkluu said:


> I received this beauty preloved today!!! Been waiting for the right opportunity to purchase ever since this bag sold out in stores 2 years ago. it’s my holy grail longchamp!



I love love love this one! What style and color is this called?


----------



## SmokieDragon

katherinedvm said:


> I love love love this one! What style and color is this called?



It's the Birdcage. Can't remember the French name. This colour is Lagoon


----------



## seton

New statue


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> New statue
> 
> View attachment 3946985


I love it! I saw her at Herald Square LC last Saturday. Is this the first time it came out in this color?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love it! I saw her at Herald Square LC last Saturday. Is this the first time it came out in this color?



yes xx


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> New statue
> 
> View attachment 3946985


Ah great!  Heading to NYC in March so I'm looking to add to my landmark collection.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> New statue
> 
> View attachment 3946985



What is color name? Is it only this color and size?


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> What is color name? Is it only this color and size?


it;s this season's orange. they have it in 1899.


----------



## Luvbolide

seton said:


> New statue
> 
> View attachment 3946985




Love the Statue - just this week I carried my newest Eiffel Tower - same color and size.  It is my first in this size and I love it!

Your Longchamp bags are TDF!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

If anyone is looking for the black etoile, there was one as of this morning at Bloomingdale’s (Tyson’s Corner). I had an SA put it on hold for me, but I really need a bigger size right now.


----------



## beesaunt

bittenbythebag said:


> Saw this at Longchamp Canton Road, Hong Kong and it was calling me.  So brought home this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942737
> View attachment 3942738



This is amazing [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amethyst Cuir Etoiles Ipad case. My intention is to use this as a clutch. Love the stars, color and light grey lining.


----------



## DiJe40

SmokieDragon said:


> My Year of the Dog bag. It's the same size as the SSH but with a strap (not attached in the picture below). This picture was taken before I moved my things into it, with just the strap inside the bag. What's amazing about this bag is it seems to have structure even though it's made of lambskin - it doesn't collapse into a puddle when empty like a normal Cuir! I've just finished moving my things into it and will post more pics tomorrow when it's out in action



I like this limited editition, I love dogs, they are my life. How much was the price of this bag, please? I’m considering a long trip to Paris to get it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

DiJe40 said:


> I like this limited editition, I love dogs, they are my life. How much was the price of this bag, please? I’m considering a long trip to Paris to get it.



I got mine in Malaysia and it cost RM2,340 which is EUR480. Not sure if they're still available because they sold out here in 1 week. I got mine on 5 Jan


----------



## slycookies

DiJe40 said:


> I like this limited editition, I love dogs, they are my life. How much was the price of this bag, please? I’m considering a long trip to Paris to get it.


It's only in Asia.


----------



## DiJe40

SmokieDragon said:


> I got mine in Malaysia and it cost RM2,340 which is EUR480. Not sure if they're still available because they sold out here in 1 week. I got mine on 5 Jan



That’s a pity they didn’t make more of them. I really hope they come back in stock like the Miaou and also available everywhere.


----------



## DiJe40

slycookies said:


> It's only in Asia.



My sa told me they where available in the flagship store in Paris too. But she couldn’t order one for me. But I doubt now if there will be any left.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

SmokieDragon said:


> I got mine in Malaysia and it cost RM2,340 which is EUR480. Not sure if they're still available because they sold out here in 1 week. I got mine on 5 Jan



It's no longer available. Sold out in Malaysia and Singapore within 1 week.


----------



## peacelovesequin

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## SmokieDragon

peacelovesequin said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> View attachment 3968583
> 
> View attachment 3968584



Horrid! Those furry things look so awkward and ugly. Can I please unsee all that? Haha


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Those poor Muppets


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Think what this would look like being caught in the rain!



peacelovesequin said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> View attachment 3968583
> 
> View attachment 3968584


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Think what this would look like being caught in the rain!


----------



## tastangan

seton said:


> New statue
> 
> View attachment 3946985



Do you remember the lining color of the orange and khaki Statue of Liberty bags? Do you happen to a have a picture of the khaki version?


----------



## slycookies

tastangan said:


> Do you remember the lining color of the orange and khaki Statue of Liberty bags? Do you happen to a have a picture of the khaki version?


I'll share better picture of khaki later.  Was able to get it in long handle khaki at Macy's today.  The SA was surprised to see in stock.


----------



## slycookies

The inside of the khaki is tan.  Love how the khaki is tan and green!


----------



## Selenet

Cat pin: costed 45€, limited edition I believe. Limited edition for this soring to customize your bags.



Miaou Limited Edition, size S. Here you can also see the size of the pin.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> Miaou Limited Edition, size S. Here you can also see the size of the pin.



So cute! The pin matches Miaou perfectly!


----------



## bugn

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4004428
> 
> 
> Cat pin: costed 45€, limited edition I believe. Limited edition for this soring to customize your bags.
> 
> View attachment 4004429
> 
> Miaou Limited Edition, size S. Here you can also see the size of the pin.



Yeaaaaaaaaa the pin looks SO good on the Miauo tote.
Soooo for the USA peeps, Bloomingdales Longchamp in NYC on Lexington Ave has the pins!!! All of them. But a limited amount. They released yesterday. I called early in the morning and ordered mine plus a navy perforated small cuir. I ordered the dog, cat and the shooting star. I really wish they had these online to purchase. Some of us do not have a Longchamp store in our states. Meh. I am excited to receive them!!!! And I am going to use a locking pin back so no worries. ~ XOXO


----------



## pbnjam

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4004428
> 
> 
> Cat pin: costed 45€, limited edition I believe. Limited edition for this soring to customize your bags.
> 
> View attachment 4004429
> 
> Miaou Limited Edition, size S. Here you can also see the size of the pin.



Very cute pin! How does it attach to the bag?


----------



## Selenet

pbnjam said:


> Very cute pin! How does it attach to the bag?






Here is how


----------



## SmokieDragon

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4004428
> 
> 
> Cat pin: costed 45€, limited edition I believe. Limited edition for this soring to customize your bags.
> 
> View attachment 4004429
> 
> Miaou Limited Edition, size S. Here you can also see the size of the pin.



Perfect match!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bugn said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaa the pin looks SO good on the Miauo tote.
> Soooo for the USA peeps, Bloomingdales Longchamp in NYC on Lexington Ave has the pins!!! All of them. But a limited amount. They released yesterday. I called early in the morning and ordered mine plus a navy perforated small cuir. I ordered the dog, cat and the shooting star. I really wish they had these online to purchase. Some of us do not have a Longchamp store in our states. Meh. I am excited to receive them!!!! And I am going to use a locking pin back so no worries. ~ XOXO



Can't wait to see your new bag and pins


----------



## laineycat

I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather. The leather is so soft and amazing.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ooh, you all are making me really want a pin to put on my plain peony le pliage!!


----------



## seton

laineycat said:


> I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather. The leather is so soft and amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4004813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004814



Beautiful color and it looks great with the silver pin. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

laineycat said:


> I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather. The leather is so soft and amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4004813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004814



Looks so soft! Love the knots in the strap. May try doing that too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

laineycat said:


> I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather.



Such a sweet color and I love how the star pin adorning it. [emoji106]


----------



## Selenet

laineycat said:


> I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather. The leather is so soft and amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4004813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004814



They are so cute together!


----------



## hitt

laineycat said:


> I have the shooting star pin and the small Le Pliage Cuir in the perforated leather. The leather is so soft and amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4004813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004814


Oh, my. Now I want a perforated LPC...AHH.


----------



## Selenet

Got my Miaou pouch to match my bag. Costed 50€, plenty of these left at the flagship store in Paris. Also the bag is available in both sizes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selenet said:


> Got my Miaou pouch to match my bag.



Cute score!


----------



## mistletoes26

batgirl416 said:


> Style : Longchamp Miyagima - Motif represents the beautiful Torii of Itsukushima at Itsukushima Shrine, a Shinto shrine on the island of Itsukushima, often referred to as &#8220;Miyajima&#8221; in Japan
> Color:  Pink and Black
> Size:  Medium with short handle
> Season: Special Asian Edition exclusively sold in Japan F/W 2010 (I think)
> Others:  I don't have one.  But, just posting for reference.



This is pretty. So far have not seen anyone carrying this.


----------



## SofiaC

M over d moon with my new found almost new pre-loved l.e. galeries lafayette 2010.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> M over d moon with my new found almost new pre-loved l.e. galeries lafayette 2010.


Such a unique piece! Wonderful score!


----------



## SmokieDragon

SofiaC said:


> M over d moon with my new found almost new pre-loved l.e. galeries lafayette 2010.



Congrats! It's lovely!


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a unique piece! Wonderful score!


Thank you 


SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats! It's lovely!


Thank you


----------



## choco30

I found a light grey Eiffle tower bag at the Champs Élyseés store. They also had the standard orange and khaki


----------



## Ryan

Are there any limited editions for Tokyo or Japan? I am on vacation in Tokyo and asked at the store in Ginza and they said no  - but I trust the knowledge here more than the store staff.


----------



## cheidel

I decided I needed another Eiffel LP, and I love the gray!!!    (Also have it in Azur and Navy).


----------



## choco30

cheidel said:


> I decided I needed another Eiffel LP, and I love the gray!!!    (Also have it in Azur and Navy).


 omg i wanted the long handle so bad  where did you find this one?


----------



## athena88

Anyone know if CDG still have any Eiffel Tower LP?


----------



## cathi

athena88 said:


> Anyone know if CDG still have any Eiffel Tower LP?


Yes my friend purchased Khaki for me 2 weeks ago at CDG and said they had good stock of orange and Khaki this seasons colors


----------



## lipsticklatitude

cheidel said:


> I decided I needed another Eiffel LP, and I love the gray!!!    (Also have it in Azur and Navy).


Aaaaargh I was there in April and they didn't have it in that color! I ended up getting the blue origami one.


----------



## cheidel

choco30 said:


> omg i wanted the long handle so bad  where did you find this one?


I found it on Poshmark.


----------



## cheidel

So happy to score this beauty!   I think the 1624 is the perfect carryon for travel or weekend trips!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> So happy to score this beauty! [emoji14]  I think the 1624 is the perfect carryon for travel or weekend trips!


Adore the tan lining. It is a wonderful size for travel.


----------



## AuntBee72

Know it doesn’t help now, but I got the orange one at CDG in May for 50% off.  Wish I’d bought a stack of them. They make such great gifts.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> Know it doesn’t help now, but I got the orange one at CDG in May for 50% off.  Wish I’d bought a stack of them. They make such great gifts.


That's a very good price for them. Congrats on scoring the last of them. [emoji25]  I like them so much more than the current origami.


----------



## choco30

cheidel said:


> I found it on Poshmark.


ooh thanks!  I wasn't able to sign up for an account there as I dont live in the US


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore the tan lining. It is a wonderful size for travel.


Thanks! Yes, very happy about the tan lining, since I thought it would be black or white.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Elated to add these two LEs to my LC family. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Eiffel in Garnet. 


Big Ben in Navy.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Elated to add these two LEs to my LC family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141564
> 
> Eiffel in Garnet.
> View attachment 4141565
> 
> Big Ben in Navy.


Both are lovely!!!  Congrats on both of these beauties!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Both are lovely!!!  Congrats on both of these beauties!


Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> So happy to score this beauty!   I think the 1624 is the perfect carryon for travel or weekend trips!



Congrats on your score! Would love to see your LC 1624 family. Do you still have the JS one?



frenziedhandbag said:


> Elated to add these two LEs to my LC family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141564
> 
> Eiffel in Garnet.
> View attachment 4141565
> 
> Big Ben in Navy.



What great additions to your LC family! Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> What great additions to your LC family! Congrats! [emoji2]



Thank you! I'm really happy to have found these.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Congrats on your score! Would love to see your LC 1624 family. Do you still have the JS one?
> Yes, I still have it, it’s my favorite JS of all!
> 
> 
> What great additions to your LC family! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Loving the Bilberry Eiffel, and enjoyed shopping with her today!


----------



## choco30

I was really upset about not getting the royal blue colour of the Eiffle Tower bag when I went to Paris in May, but my mom got a friend to buy one for me! She also got the Vahram Muratyan Oragami bag


----------



## cheidel

Hanging out with Ms Khaki today!  She’s excited, her first time out!


----------



## katherinedvm

cheidel said:


> Loving the Bilberry Eiffel, and enjoyed shopping with her today!



I love bilberry!! I didn’t realize the Eiffel came in that color!


----------



## missmoimoi

Is this a limited ed?  Anyone know its name?  Recent?  ISO


----------



## seton

missmoimoi said:


> Is this a limited ed?  Anyone know its name?  Recent?  ISO
> View attachment 4162570



Yes.
It's called "*Yacht Club Travel Bag*" and it's from SS2016.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yes.
> It's called "*Yacht Club Travel Bag*" and it's from SS2016.



You're our LC Encyclopedia


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You're our LC Encyclopedia


Can't agree more. Both @seton [emoji257] and @Cosmopolitan [emoji253]


----------



## cheekylil666

Hi everyone. First time poster and (hopefully) soon-to-be first time buyer of Longchamp. 
I noticed that each year they do landmark bags but this year it seems to be the origami/words design... 
So my question is, is it likely that any London stores might still have the old landmark design or is it only the block letter style one that will be available now? And are they only at official LC stores, or also at retailers like selfridges?
Thanks


----------



## mis.ye

Hello! Does anyone know if the stores still sell the Great Wall of China and Galeries Lafayette limited edition?


----------



## MaryBel

I was in Paris this past week and these are the ones I found with the Eiffel tower:
At Galeries Lafayette: Khaki in long handle, short handle and the travel size, and Dahlia in short handles.
At Champs Elysees: Dahlia in long handles, I think they had Khaki too but don't remember the sizes, I went looking for the Dahlia. They also had the travel size that is cream with the word Paris on it.
At CDG, terminals 2E and 2F had only the Khaki with short handles.

I ended up getting 2 Khakis long handle, 1 Dahlia Long handle and 1 short handle and one of the origami ones (blue long handle). I'll try to take pics later.


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> I was in Paris this past week and these are the ones I found with the Eiffel tower:
> At Galeries Lafayette: Khaki in long handle, short handle and the travel size, and Dahlia in short handles.
> At Champs Elysees: Dahlia in long handles, I think they had Khaki too but don't remember the sizes, I went looking for the Dahlia. They also had the travel size that is cream with the word Paris on it.
> At CDG, terminals 2E and 2F had only the Khaki with short handles.
> 
> I ended up getting 2 Khakis long handle, 1 Dahlia Long handle and 1 short handle and one of the origami ones (blue long handle). I'll try to take pics later.


Great!  Please share pics.  I have the khaki in LLH and MSH because I love the color and it’s such a great neutral.  Congrats on your new bags!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MaryBel said:


> I'll try to take pics later.



Great intel and wonderful score. Thank you for sharing. I am very surprised that the Eiffel is still being made in new colors but that's good news for LC lovers!


----------



## peachylv

How long are limited edition bags available  for a season?


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Great!  Please share pics.  I have the khaki in LLH and MSH because I love the color and it’s such a great neutral.  Congrats on your new bags!!!!!


Here they are. Please ignore the color change in the center of the bags, they were getting the light from the window and they showed differently.


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> Here they are. Please ignore the color change in the center of the bags, they were getting the light from the window and they showed differently.
> View attachment 4198313
> View attachment 4198315
> View attachment 4198316


Congrats!! They are all lovely!!!! We are Khaki twinsies!


----------



## cheidel

Also, brought Ms Eiffel Travel Tote with me on my two week trip to visit family in MS.  She’s all ready to return home to N.O. tomorrow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Also, brought Ms Eiffel Travel Tote with me on my two week trip to visit family in MS.:



Looking great. Safe homeward bound journey!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking great. Safe homeward bound journey!


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

My friend said she was in Longchamp in NY the other day and was told a new limited edition with Brooklyn Bridge would be out in November. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi! I don’t normally post here but I’m off to Japan this month and was wondering if anyone know of any limited edition prints for Japan?? I googled and saw previous collections and they are beautiful!


----------



## quadmama

I called the Boutique on Bond Street in London a week before my arrival time to inquire about the Big Ben and was told they didn't have any. (Neither did Regent St.). But I requested to have the new origami edition put on hold for me. To my surprise when I arrived at the store the SA offered me both! Needless to say that I brought home all three options.


----------



## seton

quadmama said:


> I called the Boutique on Bond Street in London a week before my arrival time to inquire about the Big Ben and was told they didn't have any. (Neither did Regent St.). But I requested to have the new origami edition put on hold for me. To my surprise when I arrived at the store the SA offered me both! Needless to say that I brought home all three options.



Well done. Congrats on your goodies!


----------



## Bmore chic

Hi!  Does anyone have the gray or red crocodile print Le pliage?  I’m thinking of buying it on sale but can’t tell from the online pics if it looks nice IRL or not...


----------



## Dooneysta

Bmore chic said:


> Hi!  Does anyone have the gray or red crocodile print Le pliage?  I’m thinking of buying it on sale but can’t tell from the online pics if it looks nice IRL or not...


I don’t own one, but i pawed them at a boutique. The print looks dimensional but not ‘real’ if that makes sense. It has visual depth, but it doesn’t look like real hide or anything. It was interesting. 
They are $175 on the Bloomingdales site right now!


----------



## Bmore chic

Dooneysta said:


> I don’t own one, but i pawed them at a boutique. The print looks dimensional but not ‘real’ if that makes sense. It has visual depth, but it doesn’t look like real hide or anything. It was interesting.
> They are $175 on the Bloomingdales site right now!


Yes, I saw them on Bloomingdale’s and that’s what interested me.  I figured it can’t look like real croc skin but is it actually textured or it’s all print?  Thanks again!


----------



## Dooneysta

Bmore chic said:


> Yes, I saw them on Bloomingdale’s and that’s what interested me.  I figured it can’t look like real croc skin but is it actually textured or it’s all print?  Thanks again!


They were smooth, as I recall. Strictly printed on, though I don’t know what process was used.


----------



## Bmore chic

Dooneysta said:


> They were smooth, as I recall. Strictly printed on, though I don’t know what process was used.


Thanks!  Got the red.... we’ll see how it turns out.


----------



## Minne Bags

Bmore chic said:


> Thanks!  Got the red.... we’ll see how it turns out.



Hi Bmore chic! Just seeing your post. I have the cosmetic bag in the red croc print that I use as a large clutch. I love it!


----------



## Bmore chic

Minne Bags said:


> Hi Bmore chic! Just seeing your post. I have the cosmetic bag in the red croc print that I use as a large clutch. I love it!


Thanks!  That is gorgeous... I get my tote today!  (Although I had been thinking I’d return it bc I just ordered a le pliage cuir, but your pic is making me think I may not be able to once I see it!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> I have the cosmetic bag in the red croc print]



I've not seen this print in person. Yours look gorgeous!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

paula3boys said:


> My friend said she was in Longchamp in NY the other day and was told a new limited edition with Brooklyn Bridge would be out in November. Anyone else hear this?


Did you ever find out if they had this?


----------



## paula3boys

PradaforRada said:


> Did you ever find out if they had this?


No, because my friend lost the contact email address and whenever I call the store, it just rings and rings. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Minne Bags

Bmore chic said:


> Thanks!  That is gorgeous... I get my tote today!  (Although I had been thinking I’d return it bc I just ordered a le pliage cuir, but your pic is making me think I may not be able to once I see it!)



Thanks! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on your tote.


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've not seen this print in person. Yours look gorgeous!



Aww, thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Bmore chic

Minne Bags said:


> Thanks! Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on your tote.


It’s very nice, but I think I like the print in smaller doses more.  Also, I just received a le pliage cuir and love that so much that I don’t think I’ll use the croc, so I’m going to return it.  I’m not going to post a pic since I’m not sure it’s cool to do so with a bag I’m not going to keep.


----------



## Minne Bags

Bmore chic said:


> It’s very nice, but I think I like the print in smaller doses more.  Also, I just received a le pliage cuir and love that so much that I don’t think I’ll use the croc, so I’m going to return it.  I’m not going to post a pic since I’m not sure it’s cool to do so with a bag I’m not going to keep.



Aww, that’s a bummer! Sorry it didn’t work out for you. But, I’m glad that you found le pliage cuir that you love. [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

New to me- my second Eiffel Tower


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> New to me- my second Eiffel Tower


Love it, and it looks great!  Beautiful color!  Almost twinsies, I have the matching Travel Tote!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> Love it, and it looks great!  Beautiful color!  Almost twinsies, I have the matching Travel Tote!


Yay for twinsies. Yes, the color is prettier in person than in pictures!


----------



## handbags4bleu

Hello there, I'll be visiting New York (for the first time!) and was wondering if any of you happened to know if they still have the Statue of Liberty bags? I called a few weeks ago and was told by several locations that they no longer have them....Please tell me this isn't true


----------



## quadmama

handbags4bleu said:


> Hello there, I'll be visiting New York (for the first time!) and was wondering if any of you happened to know if they still have the Statue of Liberty bags? I called a few weeks ago and was told by several locations that they no longer have them....Please tell me this isn't true



I am afraid it's true. I called last week to two different boutiques and was told they no longer have them, but current has the blue origami design. Although it may be different once you are in the store. I was told by London boutiques that they didn't have the Big Ben so I reserved the new origami one. But when I showed up at the boutique they just happened to have one Big Ben in the store! (Maybe someone returned it or didn't show up to pick it up after reserving it). It may be worth visiting the stores if they are not too out of your way while you are in New York.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This is my second Eiffel tote purchased from Century21. I also have the Orange large long handle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MahoganyQT said:


> This is my second Eiffel tote]



Congrats! Khaki is a gorgeous color!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> This is my second Eiffel tote purchased from Century21. I also have the Orange large long handle.
> View attachment 4350483


Congrats!!! Twinsies.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Twinsies.



Woot woot!


----------



## paula3boys

Has anyone purchased the new version (2019) Eiffel Tower yet? I saw a couple show up on eBay so am curious. 
Also still waiting to see the Brooklyn Bridge version that an SA told my friend was coming out. hmmm


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paula3boys said:


> Has anyone purchased the new version (2019) Eiffel Tower yet? I saw a couple show up on eBay so am curious.



See here and here


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> See here and here


Thank you!


----------



## slycookies

Oh, I wonder if there's an England one?  Headed there for vacation next week, so might have to pop in to find out.


----------



## quadmama

slycookies said:


> Oh, I wonder if there's an England one?  Headed there for vacation next week, so might have to pop in to find out.



Oh, I would love to know if there' a new one as well. You can call ahead at the boutique and they will reserve one for you. I did so with Bond Street store when I visited London last year. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## Stansy

DH got me the last one from the CDG store


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4374884
> 
> 
> DH got me the last one from the CDG store



Congrats and it is meant to be!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> DH got me the last one from the CDG store



So beautiful and so happy you scored the last one! This looks like the large?


----------



## cheidel

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4374884
> 
> 
> DH got me the last one from the CDG store


Congrats, it’s a beauty!!!!


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> So beautiful and so happy you scored the last one! This looks like the large?


According to the SA this is the smaller size, but dimension-wise is compares to the LSH. The LLH is bigger according to her.


----------



## DiJe40

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4374884
> 
> 
> DH got me the last one from the CDG store



Omg..I love it![emoji7] do you know what the price was? What size is it?


----------



## Stansy

DiJe40 said:


> Omg..I love it![emoji7] do you know what the price was? What size is it?


Sorry, don‘t know the price, the size is like the regular LSH.


----------



## DiJe40

Stansy said:


> Sorry, don‘t know the price, the size is like the regular LSH.



No worries, thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> According to the SA this is the smaller size, but dimension-wise is compares to the LSH. The LLH is bigger according to her.


I see. Hmmm, hoping for more intel on these from other members in time. Thank you for sharing. Smaller sizes like the mini SH or MLH will be great for me.


----------



## chlbag2012

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4374884
> 
> 
> DH got me the last one from the CDG store



I love this design. Is this new design exclusive to Paris only?


----------



## Stansy

chlbag2012 said:


> I love this design. Is this new design exclusive to Paris only?


I would think so.


----------



## DiJe40

chlbag2012 said:


> I love this design. Is this new design exclusive to Paris only?



Paris only, I tried to order in my country but it was not possible [emoji22]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> excited to share my new [emoji556]



Congrats on your Eiffel bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Eiffel bag! [emoji2]


Thank you for sharing my joy! [emoji173]


----------



## quadmama

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152



Congrats! May I ask which Longchamp boutique in Paris did you purchase this? Also, did they make them in MLH at all or was it just all sold out? Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

quadmama said:


> did they make them in MLH!



I really wish it was made in MLH but sadly no, only the 3 sizes I mentioned before were made. I got mine through the help of a personal shopper. I had just PMed you. Hope it helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With Garnet [emoji556] today.


----------



## meeh16

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152


Im loving this.  Hopefully we can go to Paris one of these days...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

meeh16 said:


> Im loving this.  Hopefully we can go to Paris one of these days...


I'm sure you will. [emoji171]


----------



## dressingupforme

I don´t know if this is a Lmited Edition but I bought this at Barcelona c 2016. I usually use this for  the spring-summer season. Another Longchamp lover here.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dressingupforme said:


> I don´t know if this is a Lmited Edition but I bought this at Barcelona c 2016. I usually use this for  the spring-summer season. Another Longchamp lover here.



Welcome to tPF!  I’m not a Pliage expert but I think that was called Le Pliage Cage Aux Oiseaux from about 2015.


----------



## dressingupforme

Cosmopolitan said:


> Welcome to tPF!  I’m not a Pliage expert but I think that was called Le Pliage Cage Aux Oiseaux from about 2015.


Thank you and thanks also for telling me the name of this print! Frankly, I fell in love with it the first time I saw it ( although at first they were offering me the Eiffel Tower prints) and so I bought it without knowing the name.lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dressingupforme said:


> Another Longchamp lover here.



This is a very sweet design and do post often. We are all LC lovers here. [emoji254]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152


Yay, congrats!!! It’s lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yay, congrats!!! It’s lovely! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji2]


Thank you for sharing my joy! [emoji171]


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152


Twins. I love it. I to would have preferred a MLH/SLH option, but out of the three available, this was the one I would get most use out of.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paula3boys said:


> this was the one I would get most use out of.



The same for me as well. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: https://www.dutyfreehunter.com/blog...aris-vous-aime-limited-edition-le-pilage-bag/

*Paris Aéroport unveils exclusive Longchamp “Paris vous aime” limited edition Le Pilage bag*

*

*
In partnership with Longchamp, Paris Aéroport presents an exclusive version of the Le Pliage bag, which will be available to purchase in Longchamp stores at Paris-Orly and Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airports .

*Paris Aéroport* has teamed up with Longchamp to launch a limited edition of bags and clutches screen-printed with the airport’s “Paris vous aime” signature slogan.

The bags are available in top-handle, shoulder and clutch formats and in three colours – blue, white and red. Colours reflecting the visual identity of the Paris Aéroport brand.

There’s just a few more days to wait for the chance to snap up this irresistible limited edition. The new bags will be in Longchamp stores at both major Paris airports from 21 June.

*See below the list of Longchamp stores in the airports, or match them to your journey on Duty Free Hunter here*

*At Paris-Orly*
Orly 2, public aera: Longchamp
Orly 4, Gates E and F: Buy Paris Collection

*At Paris-Charles de Gaulle*
Terminal 1: Longchamp
Terminal 2A: Buy Paris Collection
Terminal 2C: Longchamp
Terminal 2D: Buy Paris Collection
Terminal 2E: Longchamp, Buy Paris Collection
Terminal 2F: Lonchamp
Terminal 2G: Buy Paris Collection
Terminal 3: Buy Paris Collection


----------



## br3wx

This is my limited edition LC x Jeremy Scott Le Pliage Pills. I was so gaga over it when I saw CL of 2NE1 carrying, it looked so beautiful I just had to get it!

I got it in Seoul 2011. First day in Seoul and I went straight to the Lotte Dept Store where I usually go to cause the staffs are so nice. The manager told me that it is so hard to get and I begged her to help me. And on my second last day, she called me up to tell she got it!


----------



## cheidel

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: https://www.dutyfreehunter.com/blog...aris-vous-aime-limited-edition-le-pilage-bag/
> 
> *Paris Aéroport unveils exclusive Longchamp “Paris vous aime” limited edition Le Pilage bag*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4454017
> *
> In partnership with Longchamp, Paris Aéroport presents an exclusive version of the Le Pliage bag, which will be available to purchase in Longchamp stores at Paris-Orly and Paris-Charles de Gaulle Airports .
> 
> *Paris Aéroport* has teamed up with Longchamp to launch a limited edition of bags and clutches screen-printed with the airport’s “Paris vous aime” signature slogan.
> 
> The bags are available in top-handle, shoulder and clutch formats and in three colours – blue, white and red. Colours reflecting the visual identity of the Paris Aéroport brand.
> 
> There’s just a few more days to wait for the chance to snap up this irresistible limited edition. The new bags will be in Longchamp stores at both major Paris airports from 21 June.
> 
> *See below the list of Longchamp stores in the airports, or match them to your journey on Duty Free Hunter here*
> 
> *At Paris-Orly*
> Orly 2, public aera: Longchamp
> Orly 4, Gates E and F: Buy Paris Collection
> 
> *At Paris-Charles de Gaulle*
> Terminal 1: Longchamp
> Terminal 2A: Buy Paris Collection
> Terminal 2C: Longchamp
> Terminal 2D: Buy Paris Collection
> Terminal 2E: Longchamp, Buy Paris Collection
> Terminal 2F: Lonchamp
> Terminal 2G: Buy Paris Collection
> Terminal 3: Buy Paris Collection


I love this!  Do you think they will ever become available in the U.S.? Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lblace

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152



Hi all! Long time TPF member here but new to Longchamp. Twins on this bag yay!  I love the artsy print. 
I got this bag (LLH size) yesterday from the Longchamp concession in Galleries Lafayette. A serendipitous purchase as hadn’t planned to buy anything haha (isn’t that often the case for the best bag purchases though?!) but it caught my eye whilst browsing. Cost was €105.

I too would have preferred the MLH, shame it doesn’t come in this size. 

In case anyone is looking for the Paris limited edition bags, the 2 Longchamp concession stores in Galleries Lafayette (ground and 5th floor) both had this print in all 3 sizes above, as well as the Eiffel Tower print in Dahlia - I can’t remember the size sorry as wasn’t looking for it - and the new ‘Paris’ word print (origami? Not sure of the model name sorry) in both blue and red. Hope this helps someone! 

Will try and post modelling pics of the new bag  (once I get home and scrutinise pics)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This Pliage-style rain jacket that can rolled up into a fanny pack is coming in September under the *Longchamp x d'Heygère collaboration*. According to the article below that I put through google translate, a limited number of them will be available only at boutiques in Paris and Japan.




source: https://fashionunited.es/noticias/m...einventa-le-pliage-de-longchamp/2019071830778



> *Stéphanie D'Heygere, former jewelry designer at Dior, reinvents Le Pliage de Longchamp*
> 
> In 2019 marks the 30th anniversary of ANDAM, whose mission is to discover and support the talents of the future, and which annually rewards young promises from the world of fashion through the "ANDAM Fashion Award".
> 
> As one of the main sponsors of the event, Longchamp (along with other important firms such as Chanel, Dior, Chloé and Swarovski) has partnered with a recent winner of the awards by collaborating to celebrate the 30th anniversary and which will be presented in the Galleries Lafayette de Boulevard Haussmann during the Paris Fashion Week in September.
> 
> The chosen one for this collaboration was Stéphanie d'Heygère, winner of the ANDAM 2018 prize in the accessories category.
> 
> A graduate of the Royal Academy of Fine Arts in Antwerp in 2009, and after working in major fashion houses, she joined the Maison Martin Margiela as director of jewelry, until in 2015 she was named senior jewelry designer in Dior, and after create jewelry and accessories for avant-garde brands such as Y / Project or Jacquemus, during Paris Fashion Week in January 2018 launched its own brand D'HEYGERE.
> 
> For her first foray into the world of fashion, this young and talented designer has created a hybrid, unisex piece: a waterproof-fanny pack inspired by the emblematic Le Pliage de Longchamp.
> 
> Its fun design reinterprets in five colors the codes of the well-known Longchamp travel bag, creating a garment for rainy days and that can be rolled up into a practical fanny pack.
> 
> Like the Le Pliage bag, when it is rolled up, it closes with a Russian leather flap, which also includes a large zip pocket that can be seen when wearing a rain jacket, while a strip of Russian leather signed by D'HEYGERE serves as a belt.
> 
> "I think Le Pliage represents Longchamp," Stéphanie explains, "and my instructions were to reinterpret it but not in the form of a purse. For me it has been essential that my design had a purpose, an authentic reason for being, and very soon I came up with the idea of creating a raincoat. For my own brand, I'm inspired by garments to design jewelry and accessories (for example, a fanny pack made with the sleeves of a shirt), but this is the first time I've been inspired by a bag to create a garment, "he concludes.
> 
> The collaboration "Longchamp x d'Heygère" will be presented on September 4, 2019 during the event celebrating the 30th anniversary of ANDAM, and only a limited number of items will be sold in the Lafayette Galleries of Boulevard Haussmann, as well as in the boutiques of Longchamp de Paris from rue Saint-Honoré and the Champs Elysees, and in a selection of boutiques in Japan.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> This Pliage-style rain jacket that can rolled up into a fanny pack is coming in September under the *Longchamp x d'Heygère collaboration*. According to the article below that I put through google translate, a limited number of them will be available only at boutiques in Paris and Japan.
> 
> View attachment 4492575
> 
> 
> source: https://fashionunited.es/noticias/m...einventa-le-pliage-de-longchamp/2019071830778


Haha, that's hilarious and creative.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another short article on the Longchamp X d'Heygère collab: https://menafn.com/1098815123/UAE-Longchamp-X-Dheygere


----------



## DiJe40

My daughter is visiting London, so I asked her to bring me the pliage with the Big Ben. Sadly it was sold out. But she bought me another one, that I really liked. Does anyone have it? I haven’t seen it in real life yet.


----------



## quadmama

DiJe40 said:


> My daughter is visiting London, so I asked her to bring me the pliage with the Big Ben. Sadly it was sold out. But she bought me another one, that I really liked. Does anyone have it? I haven’t seen it in real life yet.



The Big Ben version has been sold out for awhile, but they had the origami version of it last year. This new one is really nice, too! Do you know if they made this in different sizes?


----------



## DiJe40

quadmama said:


> The Big Ben version has been sold out for awhile, but they had the origami version of it last year. This new one is really nice, too! Do you know if they made this in different sizes?


I’m not sure of the sizes. My daughter saw only this size.


----------



## quadmama

DiJe40 said:


> I’m not sure of the sizes. My daughter saw only this size.


Thanks for letting me know. I think the design looks great!


----------



## Babyblue033

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not the best pic but excited to share my new [emoji556] . I would have preferred the size of the MLH but only LLH, MSH and travel size were available. Nonetheless, love the tone on tone look. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426152


I'm really loving this, is this a new design for 2019? I've never been into Longchamp much but this one is really standing out for me, plus it just so happens I'll be in Paris in Oct. Hoping this is something that'll be available?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Babyblue033 said:


> Hoping this is something that'll be available?


I am unsure of what the current colorways are but this is a beauty. I really hope you are able to get one!


----------



## luv_bagz

Just got this vintage piece from a local thrift seller. Love the bag and its quality although it requires some cleaning. So beautiful


----------



## luv_bagz

A few more limited edition Longchamp pieces. Not sure the names but one of them is from the Mary Katrantzou collection


----------



## luv_bagz

Another limited piece from my trip to Paris a few years back - a travel size le pliage in exotic print 
Not too sure the official name though. Sorry ......


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The new location-specific style that @DiJe40 posted on the previous page of this thread is called the "*Pliage Du Monde*" bag. I'm coming across pics for Bangkok and Singapore versions as well. I don't know what other cities and countries are featured.

sources:
https://onlinestore.ppgroupthailand.com/bangkok-limited-edition.html
https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/08/longchamp-pliage-du-monde-singapore-exclusive/


----------



## DiJe40

Thank you for the info, I didn’t know the name of the bag. And it has a pochette
That’s lovely! I hope they will bring out more european capitals too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

And here’s another one from Vienna

source: instagram


----------



## DiJe40

Cosmopolitan said:


> And here’s another one from Vienna
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4519831
> View attachment 4519833


That’s lovely! Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Pliage Du Monde bags

source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Pliage Du Monde


I like the fact that LC is making more country exclusive items but wish the design can be more iconic of each country... but yes, I understand that it is too much work in long run.


----------



## b00kw0rm

Hi. I’ve just got back from Paris and was desperate to get hold of a Longchamp Tour Eiffel. Unfortunately the line is being discontinued and they are replacing it with the Origami tote and the Pliage Du Monde tote pictured above (which has ‘Paris’ printed on it in big letters- I personally don’t like it). So the only ones still around are the last ones of the line. All I could find were the large travel bag in fuchsia or the medium size in orange or fuchsia, both with short handles. I went for the medium fuchsia with short handles, although I was disappointed not to find the long handled one. I went to the Longchamp store on Rue St Honore first where they only had the large travel bag in fuchsia and they told me that was the only thing left in stock across the city. I then went to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps where I found the smaller bags in fuchsia and orange (so don’t necessarily believe what you’re told instore!) Apparently the new season stock will come out in October! Hope this info is helpful for someone.


----------



## cheidel

b00kw0rm said:


> Hi. I’ve just got back from Paris and was desperate to get hold of a Longchamp Tour Eiffel. Unfortunately the line is being discontinued and they are replacing it with the Origami tote and the Pliage Du Monde tote pictured above (which has ‘Paris’ printed on it in big letters- I personally don’t like it). So the only ones still around are the last ones of the line. All I could find were the large travel bag in fuchsia or the medium size in orange or fuchsia, both with short handles. I went for the medium fuchsia with short handles, although I was disappointed not to find the long handled one. I went to the Longchamp store on Rue St Honore first where they only had the large travel bag in fuchsia and they told me that was the only thing left in stock across the city. I then went to Galeries Lafayette and Printemps where I found the smaller bags in fuchsia and orange (so don’t necessarily believe what you’re told instore!) Apparently the new season stock will come out in October! Hope this info is helpful for someone.


Very pretty color too, Congrats!!!


----------



## MrChris

Spotted in Singapore - Navy with black handles and silver hardware.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> This Pliage-style rain jacket that can rolled up into a fanny pack is coming in September under the *Longchamp x d'Heygère collaboration*. According to the article below that I put through google translate, a limited number of them will be available only at boutiques in Paris and Japan.



Longchamp instagram post on the raincoat collab


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another instagram video on the raincoat collab


----------



## daliringpam

Here is the only available Le Pliage Du Monde in Dubai (Large w/ long handle Navy Blue) they said they only have few pieces and it is Made in France which I love ♥️


----------



## cheidel

daliringpam said:


> Here is the only available Le Pliage Du Monde in Dubai (Large w/ long handle Navy Blue) they said they only have few pieces and it is Made in France which I love ♥️


Very pretty!


----------



## Shopfranceinc

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Two sizes, two colors!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Comes in Black and Brown. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 MADE IN FRANCE
Im at Harrods!


----------



## luv_bagz

Scored this tiny little gem from a local seller.
It is so adorable. It is a mini size (smaller than the usual small short handle).
Not sure the season but it looks so pretty in the pink stripes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pouch exclusive to Singapore.


----------



## quadmama

From Longchamp New Bond St. boutique.


----------



## LVLCcollector

Picked this beauty up yesterday


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pouch exclusive to Singapore.


It’s adorable.  Did you get it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It’s adorable.  Did you get it?



I felt the white part is a magnet for dirt and stains. Hence I didn't purchase it.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My haul from my European vacation!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My haul from my European vacation!!


Wonderful buys! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My haul from my European vacation!!


Beautiful haul!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Yoy13

quadmama said:


> From Longchamp New Bond St. boutique.


Hi there! May I ask how much this was?


----------



## Babyblue033

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My haul from my European vacation!!


I have 1 LC bag and it's the eiffle tower one from my last trip to Paris, my absolute favorite!


----------



## quadmama

Yoy13 said:


> Hi there! May I ask how much this was?



The tote is 105 GBP and the small pouch is 55 GBP including VAT. You can call the boutiques ahead of time so they can reserve it for you.


----------



## dagelj96

Hello TPFers!

I recently found a Le Pliage bag that had "LUCKY!" printed/embroidered on it. Just wanted to ask if Longchamp released a bag like this? I live in Australia and I don't think that bag was released here, so just wanted to make sure it was a legitimate limited edition release before I make any (potentially bad) impulse purchases.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## quadmama

dagelj96 said:


> Hello TPFers!
> 
> I recently found a Le Pliage bag that had "LUCKY!" printed/embroidered on it. Just wanted to ask if Longchamp released a bag like this? I live in Australia and I don't think that bag was released here, so just wanted to make sure it was a legitimate limited edition release before I make any (potentially bad) impulse purchases.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Yes, they did have that limited edition piece about 3-4 years ago. It came in several sizes and I have one with the short handle. Each letter is in different color and it ends with an exclamation point. It should be Made in France.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

dagelj96 said:


> Hello TPFers!
> 
> I recently found a Le Pliage bag that had "LUCKY!" printed/embroidered on it. Just wanted to ask if Longchamp released a bag like this? I live in Australia and I don't think that bag was released here, so just wanted to make sure it was a legitimate limited edition release before I make any (potentially bad) impulse purchases.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Yes,  they're legit!! I have one in blue!


----------



## LVLCcollector

Picked this up this morning. It was 50% off at the duty free in Amsterdam


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

LVLCcollector said:


> Picked this up this morning. It was 50% off at the duty free in Amsterdam


Oh no, I got mine full price!!


----------



## LVLCcollector

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Oh no, I got mine full price!!



they had an entire rack at the airport for 50% off


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

LVLCcollector said:


> they had an entire rack at the airport for 50% off


Oh wow!!


----------



## daliringpam

In my local store at Dubai
Mr.Bags x Longchamp Travel Size Bag


----------



## daliringpam

New Club Line at Dubai ♥️


----------



## Coconut lover

Don't know if these are limited editions but I  canvas le Pliage


----------



## LPR200

dagelj96 said:


> Hello TPFers!
> 
> I recently found a Le Pliage bag that had "LUCKY!" printed/embroidered on it. Just wanted to ask if Longchamp released a bag like this? I live in Australia and I don't think that bag was released here, so just wanted to make sure it was a legitimate limited edition release before I make any (potentially bad) impulse purchases.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I have a navy blue bag with LUCKY on it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Coconut lover said:


> Don't know if these are limited editions but I  canvas le Pliage


What beautiful seasonal editions!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Coconut lover said:


> View attachment 4699897
> 
> Don't know if these are limited editions but I  canvas le Pliage



Yes, they are all LE!! Lovely trio


----------



## Coconut lover

frenziedhandbag said:


> What beautiful seasonal editions!





SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they are all LE!! Lovely trio



Thank you both and for letting me know they were special editions


----------



## cheidel

Coconut lover said:


> View attachment 4699897
> 
> Don't know if these are limited editions but I  canvas le Pliage


Yes, they are!  Nice collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pokemon fans rejoice!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pokemon fans rejoice!
> 
> View attachment 4860431


I'm interested because I love playing Pokemon Go! Isn't pikachu adorable? But I'm not really a fan of that logo design so hopefully I can order a leather bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I'm not really a fan of that logo design so hopefully I can order a leather bag.


I think the embossing on the leather bag is more versatile and timeless than the LGP design.


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pokemon fans rejoice!
> 
> View attachment 4860431


When will this be available, please?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> When will this be available, please?


I'm unsure of the global launch date but it looks like it might be available in my country, Singapore next week. Perhaps try calling the boutique and check? Also LC CS. If you wish to secure one, I'll suggest reserving one thru an SA at the boutique. I think this collection will sell like hot cakes. Being Pokemon.


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm unsure of the global launch date but it looks like it might be available in my country, Singapore next week. Perhaps try calling the boutique and check? Also LC CS. If you wish to secure one, I'll suggest reserving one thru an SA at the boutique. I think this collection will sell like hot cakes. Being Pokemon.


Thank you, for your reply. I’m in Europe...I will call the boutique.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you, for your reply. I’m in Europe...I will call the boutique.


I hope you get your hands on one.


----------



## Magnolia9

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pokemon fans rejoice!
> 
> View attachment 4860431


So cute! I’d love a little Pokémon coin purse


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pokemon fans rejoice!
> 
> View attachment 4860431


I just pre-ordered the coin pouch with my local store (to be used as a card holder too)and was invited for a private preview. Not a fan of pokemon but the collab is quite cute and adds some colours. I do fancy the backpack just a little. Hopefully not do too much damage


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm unsure of the global launch date but it looks like it might be available in my country, Singapore next week. Perhaps try calling the boutique and check? Also LC CS. If you wish to secure one, I'll suggest reserving one thru an SA at the boutique. I think this collection will sell like hot cakes. Being Pokemon.


Longchamp SYD is doing pre-launch sale now at their QVB store. Other stores will launch on 13 Oct. I pre-ordered the coin pouch but cannot take it home with me until after the launch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> I pre-ordered the coin pouch


Do share pics of your coin pouch when it arrives. I bet it will be super adorable! A few more days to the 13th!


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do share pics of your coin pouch when it arrives. I bet it will be super adorable! A few more days to the 13th!


Thank you!! It's wierd that it's launched on a week day. I will aim to pick up that weekend and will definitely upload some photos. Are you planning to get any items?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> Are you planning to get any items?


Nope. I've never played the game.  but it is really an adorable collection.


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope. I've never played the game.  but it is really an adorable collection.


Nah me too! Not a fan but I like something different and colourful stuff! Would be a dream if they do it with Hello Kitty   my wallet would be empty lol!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> Would be a dream if they do it with Hello Kitty


With Hello Kitty, the collection should sell out in no time.


----------



## DiJe40

I got the little coin purse, it’s cute. I really would like the nylon pliage too.


----------



## DiJe40

DiJe40 said:


> I got the little coin purse, it’s cute. I really would like the nylon pliage too.
> 
> View attachment 4876982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876983


----------



## Lizzys

DiJe40 said:


> I got the little coin purse, it’s cute. I really would like the nylon pliage too.
> 
> View attachment 4876982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876983


It is really cute!  Thanks for sharing and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jasper1651

DiJe40 said:


> I got the little coin purse, it’s cute. I really would like the nylon pliage too.
> 
> View attachment 4876982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876983




Urghhhhh.. tooo cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> Coin purse


So cute!


----------



## DiJe40

My daughter has bought me something


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> My daughter has bought me something


DD! Can't wait to see what you received. The paperbag is so adorable.


----------



## DiJe40

The black pliage with the small pikachu!
 I love the pokemon print on the small coin purse. But on the bags, it’s not for my age. So I opted for black.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> I opted for black.


So adorable!


----------



## empressrouge

Do special collections ever make it to the outlet stores? I do like the Pokemon collection, but hesitant to buy it at full price.


----------



## Spellman

I have the print Pliage.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Spellman said:


> I have the print Pliage.


So adorable!


----------



## Spellman

frenziedhandbag said:


> So adorable!


Thank you! I'm so glad they did this collaboration, some of my favourite things put together.


----------



## DiJe40

Spellman said:


> I have the print Pliage.
> View attachment 4890699


Ooh! That’s cute! And you got the stickers also.


----------



## Spellman

DiJe40 said:


> Ooh! That’s cute! And you got the stickers also.


Yes, I ordered online direct from Longchamp and the address label was also secured with a sticker, which I thought was a cute touch.


----------



## choco30

Spellman said:


> I have the print Pliage.
> View attachment 4890699


omg i love the stickers!

The Canadian online site only had the large Pliage bag left and I was hesitant that it would be too big. Since Holt Renfrew had an ad about carrying this collection in store, went to take a look today and I couldn't resist the temptation of the cute Pikachus

Sadly, they didnt have the stickers, but they gave me a pin and a facemask.


----------



## Spellman

choco30 said:


> omg i love the stickers!
> 
> The Canadian online site only had the large Pliage bag left and I was hesitant that it would be too big. Since Holt Renfrew had an ad about carrying this collection in store, went to take a look today and I couldn't resist the temptation of the cute Pikachus
> 
> Sadly, they didnt have the stickers, but they gave me a pin and a facemask.


The carrier bag is super cute too! And a mask is always useful.  The big pliage looks great.


----------



## pdxpurse

I was able to pick up the print Le Pliage this week at Nordstrom.  After the holiday they had several Longchamp X Pokemon items so I was happy to pick it up.


----------



## empressrouge

pdxpurse said:


> I was able to pick up the print Le Pliage this week at Nordstrom.  After the holiday they had several Longchamp X Pokemon items so I was happy to pick it up.


Were they on sale, by chance?


----------



## pdxpurse

empressrouge said:


> Were they on sale, by chance?



No, no discount.  But worth $255.  I love it.


----------



## LilOshawott

A little late to the party, but I finally got the small Le Pliage Cuir from the Pokémon collaboration awhile ago, some of these are available on the website again!


----------



## Mapoon

LilOshawott said:


> A little late to the party, but I finally got the small Le Pliage Cuir from the Pokémon collaboration awhile ago, some of these are available on the website again!


Congrats! I got my collection but have yet to use them..enjoy!


----------



## LilOshawott

Mapoon said:


> Congrats! I got my collection but have yet to use them..enjoy!



Thank you! I’m loving mine so far. What did you get?


----------



## Mapoon

LilOshawott said:


> Thank you! I’m loving mine so far. What did you get?


I got the coin pouch, the shoulder tote bag and my daughter got the backpack....waiting for a chance to travel to use them...too cute to use! I missed out getting the scarf when I had the chance to.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Emotionally Unavailable X Edison Chen








						Rise up as "Champs" with the Longchamp x Emotionally Unavailable (EU) collab
					

Creative spirits Edison Chen and Kybum Lee reimagine Longchamp with a theme centered on "Been a CHAMP a LONG time”.




					www.lofficielmalaysia.com


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emotionally Unavailable X Edison Chen


Nice! My local store sent me some photos as well...but not a fan though lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> .but not a fan though lol


I like the slightly thicker material of the canvas for the bags but like you, not really a fan. I must say that LC is brave to collaborate with Edison Chen though.


----------



## Mapoon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the slightly thicker material of the canvas for the bags but like you, not really a fan. I must say that LC is brave to collaborate with Edison Chen though.


Is it similar to the thicker canvas like the Pokémon ones? I like it thicker like you. Yes very brave..if there were some graffiti on the bags maybe slightly better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mapoon said:


> Is it similar to the thicker canvas like the Pokémon ones?


I'm not sure about the Pokemon ones as I did not get to see the collection when it was launched but the material definitely felt sturdy and the bags can stand on their own.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Emotionally Unavailable X Edison Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rise up as "Champs" with the Longchamp x Emotionally Unavailable (EU) collab
> 
> 
> Creative spirits Edison Chen and Kybum Lee reimagine Longchamp with a theme centered on "Been a CHAMP a LONG time”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lofficielmalaysia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067692


Wow he is now making a living off his cheating, promiscuous life. What a thwarted world. seems like LC is condoning such a lifestyle. So sad...


----------



## Bec215

viewwing said:


> Wow he is now making a living off his cheating, promiscuous life. What a thwarted world. seems like LC is condoning such a lifestyle. So sad...



Living in the US, the only thing I found in searching (in English) was a 13 year-old (2008) scandal with Edison Chen who was then an actor, and “leaked” nude photos.

Is this the same guy, and the behavior you’re referring to?

I work in marketing, and companies usually do their homework before soliciting a collaboration, so I’m wondering of there’s more to the story...?


----------



## Mapoon

Bec215 said:


> Living in the US, the only thing I found in searching (in English) was a 13 year-old (2008) scandal with Edison Chen who was then an actor, and “leaked” nude photos.
> 
> Is this the same guy, and the behavior you’re referring to?
> 
> I work in marketing, and companies usually do their homework before soliciting a collaboration, so I’m wondering of there’s more to the story...?


Yup it’s the same guy...I wonder what’s the background like you? But nah not one that i would get though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com
				




I like how LC website included mod pics. Attached a pic of how the two sizes compare.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
> 
> 
> Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longchamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how LC website included mod pics. Attached a pic of how the two sizes compare.


Thanks for all this pics. I am really tempted to get this bag in the small but I can't do hand carry bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for all this pics. I am really tempted to get this bag in the small but I can't do hand carry bags.


I understand. Hand carry bags are not that convenient in a way but they just look so good with outfits. I can still get round to using hand carry bags so long they are light.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Thanks for all this pics. I am really tempted to get this bag in the small but I can't do hand carry bags.


Lemme let you in on a secret...this one has d rings at the handle so you Can attach a strap!  Don’t say I didn’t warn you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Lemme let you in on a secret...this one has d rings at the handle so you Can attach a strap!  Don’t say I didn’t warn you!



Well spotted!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Well spotted!


Can u see it too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> this one has d rings at the handle so you Can attach a strap!


What? Really? Wow! Yay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Well spotted!


+1!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FW21


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Don’t say I didn’t warn you!


Lucky you for scoring it! I'm number 5 on the waitlist. Each boutique only received two pieces.  Not sure if it will be restocked though my SA thinks it is likely.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lucky you for scoring it! I'm number 5 on the waitlist. Each boutique only received two pieces.  Not sure if it will be restocked though my SA thinks it is likely.



I hope you mean that you are number 5 on the overall waitlist on the island instead of only the boutique's waitlist...?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I hope you mean that you are number 5 on the overall waitlist on the island instead of only the boutique's waitlist...?


Er.... it is boutique's waitlist cos it is still very much paper and pen for recording customers on waitlist. Even for the Foulonne pieces, each boutique only received two pieces of each color.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lucky you for scoring it! I'm number 5 on the waitlist. Each boutique only received two pieces.  Not sure if it will be restocked though my SA thinks it is likely.


I think it should be restocked. It’s soooo new! Perhaps overall stock delivery and production has been slow due to covid.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Perhaps overall stock delivery and production has been slow due to covid.


Yup, probably. SA shared that stock supply had gone erratic ever since Covid started.


----------



## babypanda

frenziedhandbag said:


> TOP-HANDLE BAGS WOMEN Longchamp | BAGS | Longchamp US
> 
> 
> Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longchamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how LC website included mod pics. Attached a pic of how the two sizes compare.


I came on this thread specifically to search for info about this bag. So happy to find these pix. 
Anyone bought it yet and can comment on it? Is it lightweight? How does the exterior feel? How practical is it? Most importantly, is it as carefree as the nylon bags and can it be used in the rain?


----------



## viewwing

babypanda said:


> I came on this thread specifically to search for info about this bag. So happy to find these pix.
> Anyone bought it yet and can comment on it? Is it lightweight? How does the exterior feel? How practical is it? Most importantly, is it as carefree as the nylon bags and can it be used in the rain?



checkout this thread





						Straw baby is here!
					

I’m sooo excited!! It’s here and sooooo stinking cute !




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## babypanda

viewwing said:


> checkout this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw baby is here!
> 
> 
> I’m sooo excited!! It’s here and sooooo stinking cute !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much!


----------



## quadmama

Hello, does anyone know which NYC Longchamp store has the special NYC edition Le Pliage? Thank you!


----------



## lipsticklatitude

quadmama said:


> Hello, does anyone know which NYC Longchamp store has the special NYC edition Le Pliage? Thank you!



I couldn't say for sure now, but when I got the origami one from a few years ago I got mine at the Spring St. store.


----------



## quadmama

lipsticklatitude said:


> I couldn't say for sure now, but when I got the origami one from a few years ago I got mine at the Spring St. store.


Thank you!


----------



## chrismariell

bittenbythebag said:


> My third Longchamp, the LM Metal in pink gold. I like how its close to skin tone but has that additional ooomph of shine that really accessorizes an outfit. I usually wear casual clothes and this makes my outfit interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LM Metal sisters both in medium Long handle.


Pretty bags!!!! I’m considering to buy a preloved LM metal in rose gold this weekend. Would like to know how the bag held all through these years. I mean the wear and tear and if it’s worth it buying one. This is my first longchamp if ever I get to buy this one. Thanks


----------



## katherinedvm

Coconut lover said:


> View attachment 4699897
> 
> Don't know if these are limited editions but I  canvas le Pliage


I love that middle one! Does anyone know tha name?


----------



## DiJe40

Is there any information yet, on the chinese new year collection for 2022?


----------



## MeepMeep67

I was wondering the same thing!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

DiJe40 said:


> Is there any information yet, on the chinese new year collection for 2022?


Not that I know of. As soon as I hear anything from my SA, I'll share.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not that I know of. As soon as I hear anything from my SA, I'll share.


Thank you dear friend!!!
Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.  And Happy New year to you!

I did just order a logo stole off the website, its on sale!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you dear friend!!!
> Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.  And Happy New year to you!


Thank you my dear! Hope you are enjoying the holidays too! If it is also this LGP logo stole I own, you will love it. It is so soft and comfortable!


----------



## DiJe40

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not that I know of. As soon as I hear anything from my SA, I'll share.


Thank you, that’s very kind.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you my dear! Hope you are enjoying the holidays too! If it is also this LGP logo stole I own, you will love it. It is so soft and comfortable!


that is beautiful!  I ordered the black and blue large logo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> I ordered the black and blue large logo


Your choice is beautiful too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your choice is beautiful too!


Longchamp cancelled my order  Im bummed. For Christmas I recieved a LV beanie and the Longchamp stole was going to match it perfectly...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> the Longchamp stole was going to match it perfectly...


Oh nooooo! Have you tried calling the boutiques. Sometimes they might still have stock.


----------



## pdxpurse

I just ordered the Longchamp X EU Travel bag.  It will be perfect for spring!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pdxpurse said:


> I just ordered the Longchamp X EU Travel bag.  It will be perfect for spring!


Congrats! Do share pics when it arrives?  We will all love to share your joy.


----------



## pdxpurse

I absolutely will!  I ended up ordering it from EU because it wasn't available on the Longchamp site.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pdxpurse said:


> I absolutely will!  I ended up ordering it from EU because it wasn't available on the Longchamp site.


Oh? Hope you don't have to wait too long for it to be shipped to you.


----------



## pdxpurse

Me too!  Emotionally Emotionally Unavailable already charged my card so I am hoping it will ship this week.


----------



## floflodoh

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir XS with the LC silk ribbon


----------



## frenziedhandbag

floflodoh said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir XS with the LC silk ribbon


Beautiful. I was tempted with this one. Glad you got one.


----------



## floflodoh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful. I was tempted with this one. Glad you got one.


Thank you! ☺️ I wanted the pink but I figured the neutral color would suit more outfits


----------



## frenziedhandbag

floflodoh said:


> Thank you! ☺ I wanted the pink but I figured the neutral color would suit more outfits


Good choice. This is a versatile color. The pink is very nice too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

floflodoh said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir XS with the LC silk ribbon
> View attachment 5297230


Beautiful


----------



## floflodoh

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## dagelj96

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my Longchamp Limited Editions collection which I have been carefully curating for the last decade. No one else I know personally shares this passion with me but I was sure that you all would appreciate it.

1. Big Ben (UK)
2. Miyajima (Japan)
3. Statue of Liberty (US)
4. Miaou
5. Petals (Hong Kong)
6. Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Sargeant Colonel
7. Cage Aux Oiseaux
8. Great Wall of China (Hong Kong)
9. Eiffel Tower (France)
10. Autour de Ha Long
11. Saint Valentin
12. Longchamp x Pokemon
13. LM Metal

I was devastated to hear when Longchamp discontinued its popular landmarks designs as I was hoping that my hometown of Sydney would be depicted in one someday - a Harbour Bridge or Opera House design would have been divine!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dagelj96 said:


> Just wanted to share my Longchamp Limited Editions collection which I have been carefully curating for the last decade.


Your post brought a smile onto me. What an amazing collection of country exclusives and seasonal editions! Thank you for sharing your collection and sparking joy!


----------



## pdxpurse

Curiously, Nordstromrack had the large black Pokemon tote for $89.  I bought it.  It was a total impulse buy given that I already have the really graphic Pokemon tote with Longchamp all over it and the lots of Pikachus.  This brings my total to 29 bags, plus shoes, wallets and scarves.  At this point I only buy the collabs and only if they bring me joy, like the recent patchwork EU bag does.  I plan to break that one out  when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## pdxpurse

dagelj96 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my Longchamp Limited Editions collection which I have been carefully curating for the last decade. No one else I know personally shares this passion with me but I was sure that you all would appreciate it.
> 
> 1. Big Ben (UK)
> 2. Miyajima (Japan)
> 3. Statue of Liberty (US)
> 4. Miaou
> 5. Petals (Hong Kong)
> 6. Longchamp x Jeremy Scott Sargeant Colonel
> 7. Cage Aux Oiseaux
> 8. Great Wall of China (Hong Kong)
> 9. Eiffel Tower (France)
> 10. Autour de Ha Long
> 11. Saint Valentin
> 12. Longchamp x Pokemon
> 13. LM Metal
> 
> I was devastated to hear when Longchamp discontinued its popular landmarks designs as I was hoping that my hometown of Sydney would be depicted in one someday - a Harbour Bridge or Opera House design would have been divine!
> 
> View attachment 5306520




I love the MIAOU.  I keep waiting for them to bring a version of this one back.


----------



## dagelj96

pdxpurse said:


> I love the MIAOU.  I keep waiting for them to bring a version of this one back.



I know they re-released MIAOU a few years back, but it only came in Navy Blue with light blue eyes. The original was released in only two colours - the pink one I have in the picture and in the navy but with yellow eyes.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I wore mine today. I prefer this version with light blue eyes.


----------



## CharlyParis

Love this ✨


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Big Ben packed for an outing tmr. Trying to decide after tmr whether I ought to keep or rehome. It is so underutilised.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Miaou; packed for a workshop.


----------



## barcoimage

I immediately fell in love! I bought this Jeremy Scott edition at the airport in Paris in 2018!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Been seeing these all over insta. Apparently they are limited edition and exclusive to the particular Longchamp boutique.


----------



## Yuki85

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been seeing these all over insta. Apparently they are limited edition and exclusive to the particular Longchamp boutique.
> 
> View attachment 5434742
> View attachment 5434743
> View attachment 5434744
> View attachment 5434745
> View attachment 5434746
> View attachment 5434747
> View attachment 5434748



Hey, would you mind to send me the account name from IG where you see all the pictures? Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yuki85 said:


> Hey, would you mind to send me the account name from IG where you see all the pictures? Thank you!



Sure. The first bag, Paris with macaroons, was posted by shopfranceinc (see below). She is a trusted personal shopper who can get items from France; I have purchased from her in the past (mostly Hermes scarves) as have many other tPFers.

The other bags from the six other cities were all posted in the past few weeks by Longchamp's official instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/longchamp/


----------



## Yuki85

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sure. The first bag, Paris with macaroons, was posted by shopfranceinc (see below). She is a trusted personal shopper who can get items from France; I have purchased from her in the past (mostly Hermes scarves) as have many other tPFers.
> 
> The other bags from the six other cities were all posted in the past few weeks by Longchamp's official instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/longchamp/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436136




Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been seeing these all over insta. Apparently they are limited edition and exclusive to the particular Longchamp boutique.
> 
> View attachment 5434742
> View attachment 5434743
> View attachment 5434744
> View attachment 5434745
> View attachment 5434746
> View attachment 5434747
> View attachment 5434748


The Paris one is the nicest


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Paris one is the nicest


Agree!


----------



## Yuki85

Aaaaaa I cannot believe I finally got it . A friend of mine lives in Paris and she was soo kind and bought and shipped it to me, Vienna.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yuki85 said:


> Aaaaaa I cannot believe I finally got it . A friend of mine lives in Paris and she was soo kind and bought and shipped it to me, Vienna.



That's great! Congrats and enjoy, it's such a collectors' item!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Aaaaaa I cannot believe I finally got it


Wonderful purchase. This is the most beautiful of the lot.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yuki85 said:


> Aaaaaa I cannot believe I finally got it . A friend of mine lives in Paris and she was soo kind and bought and shipped it to me, Vienna.


So wonderful!


----------



## seidokat

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been seeing these all over insta. Apparently they are limited edition and exclusive to the particular Longchamp boutique.


Just reserved the Biarritz one, will be picking it up next Saturday. Will post it once I've got it. Love love love the dark green colour and the piment d'Espelette/Espelette pepper on the front! My husband is from that region and loves to cook (often with liberal amounts of piment d'Espelette), so the design has quite a bit of significance for both of us 

You ladies are such a bad influence on my shopping habits haha. I would have never known about this release without you all because I don't have an Instagram account.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seidokat said:


> Just reserved the Biarritz one, will be picking it up next Saturday. Will post it once I've got it. Love love love the dark green colour and the piment d'Espelette/Espelette pepper on the front! My husband is from that region and loves to cook (often with liberal amounts of piment d'Espelette), so the design has quite a bit of significance for both of us
> 
> You ladies are such a bad influence on my shopping habits haha. I would have never known about this release without you all because I don't have an Instagram account.


Haha, always happy to enable! Sounds like the Biarritz bag is perfect for you. Congrats.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> so the design has quite a bit of significance for both of us


Wonderful that the design is fully relatable to you. Looking forward to your pics of the bag.


----------



## seidokat

Yuki85 said:


> Aaaaaa I cannot believe I finally got it . A friend of mine lives in Paris and she was soo kind and bought and shipped it to me, Vienna.


This is beautiful, lucky you. Enjoy it  If it's not too much of a bother, could you tell me if it's made in France? Haven't seen many Pliages recently that are made in France...


----------



## Yuki85

seidokat said:


> This is beautiful, lucky you. Enjoy it  If it's not too much of a bother, could you tell me if it's made in France? Haven't seen many Pliages recently that are made in France...



Here you go: it is made in France!!


----------



## seidokat

Yuki85 said:


> Here you go: it is made in France!!


Great news, thank you (especially for the photos)!


----------



## undercovervelma

I am in Athens Greece on vacation and saw a woman in my hotel with a Le Pliage that I had not seen before. I ran over to the Longchamp and they had the city name bag. I had bought the Hong Kong and Tokyo in 2020 but I thought they had retired this line. The salesperson said they were spring 2022 but with the language barrier I might have that wrong.


----------



## seidokat

Got my bag and a yummy gateau basque from Maison Adam just down the street. Bonus photo of the main beach in Biarritz 

The boutique owner said that this series is very limited - under 100 copies each so far - and selling very fast (Biarritz and some of the other cities are already sold out), but that there will most likely be a restock in a few months, in case any of you are planning to get one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seidokat said:


> Got my bag and a yummy gateau basque from Maison Adam just down the street. Bonus photo of the main beach in Biarritz


Congrats on your limited edition bag! Oh what I'd give to be in beautiful Biarritz right now!  Very jealous. I live in the U.S. and have spent time in Bordeaux (and elsewhere in France) on wine tasting trips, but never made it down to Biarritz.


----------



## seidokat

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your limited edition bag! Oh what I'd give to be in beautiful Biarritz right now!  Very jealous. I live in the U.S. and have spent time in Bordeaux (and elsewhere in France) on wine tasting trips, but never made it down to Biarritz.


Thank you  if you're planning a trip back here sometime soon, you really should make a detour to Biarritz and the rest of the Basque Country. I've lived in France for half of my life and it's still my favourite part of the country by far. Great weather, and even greater food and people.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Got my bag and a yummy gateau basque from Maison Adam just down the street.


What a lovely bag. The green is so beautiful and contrasts beautifully with the red. Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## kopi

My friend went to Paris a couple of weeks ago and I asked him to see if he could find this bag… and he delivered!!! 
It’s bigger than I thought but it’s gorgeous!! I’m in love with everything about it, the colour, the print, the fabric…but need to find a use for it 
I had no idea this bag even existed if it weren’t for this thread. Thanks to everyone for sharing!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

kopi said:


> My friend went to Paris a couple of weeks ago and I asked him to see if he could find this bag… and he delivered!!!
> It’s bigger than I thought but it’s gorgeous!! I’m in love with everything about it, the colour, the print, the fabric…but need to find a use for it
> I had no idea this bag even existed if it weren’t for this thread. Thanks to everyone for sharing!!
> 
> View attachment 5605599


Congrats on your Paris macarons bag!!!


----------



## CharlyParis

I have the same style and size I love hit


----------



## seidokat

kopi said:


> I’m in love with everything about it, the colour, the print, the fabric…but need to find a use for it


Congrats on your new bag, it's gorgeous.

I've already used mine on two weekend car trips to see family. It fits an astonishing amount of stuff. It also seems to be a great airport carry on - saw a very stylish girl with a Himalaya Kelly on a recent transatlantic flight using the My Pliage Signature version that Charly posted. It would also make a good yoga/gym bag, if that's your thing


----------



## kopi

seidokat said:


> Congrats on your new bag, it's gorgeous.
> 
> I've already used mine on two weekend car trips to see family. It fits an astonishing amount of stuff. It also seems to be a great airport carry on - saw a very stylish girl with a Himalaya Kelly on a recent transatlantic flight using the My Pliage Signature version that Charly posted. It would also make a good yoga/gym bag, if that's your thing



Yes! I plan on using it as a carry on or for overnight trips.  Just nothing planned yet but I look forward to it!
Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## ncch

CharlyParis said:


> I have the same style and size I love hit
> 
> View attachment 5605823
> View attachment 5605824


was this NY one purchased recently?  i'd love to get one.

the macarons one and all the other city ones are so cute too!  are they all sold out now?


----------



## seidokat

ncch said:


> was this NY one purchased recently?  i'd love to get one.
> 
> the macarons one and all the other city ones are so cute too!  are they all sold out now?


Concerning Charly's NY bag, it looks like she created it herself on the Longchamp website's My Pliage Signature custom bag configurator. You can choose up to 3 initials and the colours of the letters, body of the bag, the metal hardware and the leather detailing.

As for the city bags, the boutique manager told me when I got mine that they were super popular and sold out within the first weeks after release, but that there would be a restock before the end of the year. Not sure if it happened already.


----------



## seidokat

Not sure if there are any Münchners here, or if anybody is planning a trip soon, but there's a Pliage du monde for Munich, too. Found the photo in a German newspaper. In the article they say that it's been available since last month (to celebrate Oktoberfest 2022), but didn't give a specific release date.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Pliage du monde for Munich


Such a nice design and a vibrant color too!


----------



## seidokat

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a nice design and a vibrant color too!


Isn't it though. It's so creative of Longchamp to use regional food delicacies as a print. I don't think I've ever seen bags with pretzels, macarons, and peppers on them before, which is partly why I had to have one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Isn't it though. It's so creative of Longchamp to use regional food delicacies as a print.


Do try to reserve one if you can. This collection is very limited and as with anything limited, they sell out super quickly. I've been to Munich a few times and I think the vibrant blue is very apt for Munich vibes.


----------



## seidokat

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do try to reserve one if you can. This collection is very limited and as with anything limited, they sell out super quickly. I've been to Munich a few times and I think the vibrant blue is very apt for Munich vibes.


Ha, you are such an enabler  Wish I could add the Munich one to my collection, but I don't need _that_ many travel bags, and ruptured an eardrum during my last trip. Can't fly again until at least the end of the year. Hope that somebody on the forum is able to get one, though.

Agreed about that shade of blue - I'm almost positive that it's the colour of the napkin that they serve with the pretzels.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Wish I could add the Munich one to my collection, but I don't need _that_ many travel bags.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear that. I almost ruptured mine as well and that trip remained a very painful memory. I am sending you healing vibes and hope you recover well so that you can travel next year. 

I do agree with you that one can only use that many travel bags. I own the LP expandable and this bag travelled with me far and near. It's a dear travel companion.


----------



## MeepMeep67

seidokat said:


> Not sure if there are any Münchners here, or if anybody is planning a trip soon, but there's a Pliage du monde for Munich, too. Found the photo in a German newspaper. In the article they say that it's been available since last month (to celebrate Oktoberfest 2022), but didn't give a specific release date.
> 
> View attachment 5623733


Wow thank you for posting! I will be there next month and will try and get one, its so pretty and fun.
wish I could get the paris one too!
Hope your ear drum heals well


----------



## seidokat

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wow thank you for posting! I will be there next month and will try and get one, its so pretty and fun.
> wish I could get the paris one too!
> Hope your ear drum heals well





frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sending you healing vibes



Thank you both, it's on the mend. This is the sixth time that it's happened (born with ear problems), so it's unfortunately something that I'm a bit accustomed to...

You may want to try giving Longchamp Munich a ring to check stock and reserve. The boutique at Biarritz held my bag for 2 weeks and would have held it for longer if necessary, so Munich may be open to holding one for you until next month if you're sure that you really want it. Please post some pictures if you do decide/are able to get one; it's a stunner for sure


----------



## MeepMeep67

seidokat said:


> Thank you both, it's on the mend. This is the sixth time that it's happened (born with ear problems), so it's unfortunately something that I'm a bit accustomed to...
> 
> You may want to try giving Longchamp Munich a ring to check stock and reserve. The boutique at Biarritz held my bag for 2 weeks and would have held it for longer if necessary, so Munich may be open to holding one for you until next month if you're sure that you really want it. Please post some pictures if you do decide/are able to get one; it's a stunner for sure


Oh wow your poor ear drums!!

Thank you for the heads up on the Munich boutique! I will give it a shot!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seidokat said:


> Thank you both, it's on the mend. This is the sixth time that it's happened (born with ear problems), so it's unfortunately something that I'm a bit accustomed to...


So sorry to hear about your ears. Hugs!


----------



## CharlyParis

ncch said:


> was this NY one purchased recently?  i'd love to get one.
> 
> the macarons one and all the other city ones are so cute too!  are they all sold out now?


I'm so sorry I can't see you post ! Is Longchamp website's My Pliage Signature custom bag


----------



## CharlyParis

seidokat said:


> Concerning Charly's NY bag, it looks like she created it herself on the Longchamp website's My Pliage Signature custom bag configurator. You can choose up to 3 initials and the colours of the letters, body of the bag, the metal hardware and the leather detailing.
> 
> As for the city bags, the boutique manager told me when I got mine that they were super popular and sold out within the first weeks after release, but that there would be a restock before the end of the year. Not sure if it happened already.


I'm confirm is Longchamp website's My Pliage Signature custom bag  sorry for my late reply


----------



## starlight0229

I'm planning a last minute trip to Paris next month and am thinking about adding another Longchamp to my collection. I love the navy blue LE Eiffel Tower shoulder bag that I have and would like to get another LE bag from Paris. Is the macaron the only current Paris exclusive?


----------



## CharlyParis

starlight0229 said:


> I'm planning a last minute trip to Paris next month and am thinking about adding another Longchamp to my collection. I love the navy blue LE Eiffel Tower shoulder bag that I have and would like to get another LE bag from Paris. Is the macaron the only current Paris exclusi


I'm working in Longchamp in Paris and yes is special edition for Paris


----------



## starlight0229

CharlyParis said:


> I'm working in Longchamp in Paris and yes is special edition for Paris


Merci! Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres sacs qui sont vendu suelment à Paris?


----------



## CharlyParis

starlight0229 said:


> Merci! Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres sacs qui sont vendu suelment à Paris?


Oui le très paris :



			longchamp tres paris - Google Search


----------



## paula3boys

starlight0229 said:


> I'm planning a last minute trip to Paris next month and am thinking about adding another Longchamp to my collection. I love the navy blue LE Eiffel Tower shoulder bag that I have and would like to get another LE bag from Paris. Is the macaron the only current Paris exclusive?


Have you seen the "Paris Loves You" (Paris Vous Aime) that is part of the Paris Aeroport x Longchamp items? (not my picture)


----------



## starlight0229

paula3boys said:


> Have you seen the "Paris Loves You" (Paris Vous Aime) that is part of the Paris Aeroport x Longchamp items? (not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 5633953


Yes. Do you happen to know if this design is still being sold at CDG?


----------



## paula3boys

starlight0229 said:


> Yes. Do you happen to know if this design is still being sold at CDG?


I do not live there and haven't been recently so am not sure. I saw several people are selling them on eBay currently and one is in Paris. That seller's listing made me believe that they don't have them on hand and that they go get them after an order is placed.


----------



## FizzyWater

starlight0229 said:


> Yes. Do you happen to know if this design is still being sold at CDG?



I saw the navy:  



and white:



as well as two other navy bags (they really are navy, and they say "tres paris" but my phone is ancient, sorry):



in Charles de Gaulle yesterday.  I don't recall which terminal - I was flying Eurowings so the cheap-people one. 

I wish I'd seen the red one - that's lovely!


----------



## starlight0229

FizzyWater said:


> I saw the navy:
> View attachment 5638421
> 
> 
> and white:
> View attachment 5638422
> 
> 
> as well as two other navy bags (they really are navy, and they say "tres paris" but my phone is ancient, sorry):
> View attachment 5638423
> 
> 
> in Charles de Gaulle yesterday.  I don't recall which terminal - I was flying Eurowings so the cheap-people one.
> 
> I wish I'd seen the red one - that's lovely!


Thanks so much! I love the navy Paris Vous Aime. Fingers crossed I can snag that (if I can manage to keep enough left in my shopping budget).


----------



## paula3boys

FizzyWater said:


> I saw the navy:
> View attachment 5638421
> 
> 
> and white:
> View attachment 5638422
> 
> 
> as well as two other navy bags (they really are navy, and they say "tres paris" but my phone is ancient, sorry):
> View attachment 5638423
> 
> 
> in Charles de Gaulle yesterday.  I don't recall which terminal - I was flying Eurowings so the cheap-people one.
> 
> I wish I'd seen the red one - that's lovely!


Pretty sure the last two (Tres Paris) are also in the U.S.


----------



## starlight0229

paula3boys said:


> Pretty sure the last two (Tres Paris) are also in the U.S.


It does look like some US department stores carry this style. I personally like the idea of collecting Paris exclusives, so they likely won't be making my list.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales 150TH ANNIVERSARY EXCLUSIVE:
Longchamp pays tribute to Bloomingdale's 150th anniversary, updating its classic Le Pliage shoulder bag in the store's signature black and white.



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-large-shoulder-bag-150th-anniversary-exclusive?ID=4473065&CategoryID=1003784


----------



## mel823

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales 150TH ANNIVERSARY EXCLUSIVE:
> Longchamp pays tribute to Bloomingdale's 150th anniversary, updating its classic Le Pliage shoulder bag in the store's signature black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-large-shoulder-bag-150th-anniversary-exclusive?ID=4473065&CategoryID=1003784
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643906
> View attachment 5643907
> View attachment 5643908


Nice! I have the black with the white handles from a collection they did a couple of years ago. This will go nicely with it. Most likely will never use because I know it will get dirty.


----------



## sittysue

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales 150TH ANNIVERSARY EXCLUSIVE:
> Longchamp pays tribute to Bloomingdale's 150th anniversary, updating its classic Le Pliage shoulder bag in the store's signature black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-le-pliage-large-shoulder-bag-150th-anniversary-exclusive?ID=4473065&CategoryID=1003784
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643906
> View attachment 5643907
> View attachment 5643908


----------



## sittysue

Just bought this - love it!


----------



## sittysue

Bought it yesterday - received today! Gorgeous and Made in France!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sittysue said:


> Bought it yesterday - received today! Gorgeous and Made in France!!


We will love to see pics. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## nao0808

Got 2 Japan limited edition today~

Both are small size with short handle.  One in dusty pink with Eiffel Tower embroidery, and the other in navy blue with athlete pattern.


----------



## MeepMeep67

nao0808 said:


> Got 2 Japan limited edition today~
> 
> Both are small size with short handle.  One in dusty pink with Eiffel Tower embroidery, and the other in navy blue with athlete pattern.
> 
> View attachment 5661511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661512


Very cool!! Beautiful!


----------



## starlight0229

nao0808 said:


> Got 2 Japan limited edition today~
> 
> Both are small size with short handle.  One in dusty pink with Eiffel Tower embroidery, and the other in navy blue with athlete pattern.
> 
> View attachment 5661511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661512


Love the embroidered Eiffel Tower!


----------

